# Freebies from D*



## scalo

I called D* today at 1-800-824-9081 (retention) just to see what kind of offers they had for existing customers, no threats about leaving of a better deal somewhere else. The gentleman that answered the phone asked how he could help,

Me: I was checking to see if you had any offers for current customers 

Directv: What would you like?

Me: What do you have to offer?

Directv: We have free equipment, money off your bill each month, or premium packages.

ended up getting $5 a month off my bill for 1 year, HBO $2 a month for 6 months and Showtime Free for 6 months and a new R15 for $14.95. And all I did was ask for it, no lies or empty threats just nice and polite.

Scott


----------



## rkester

Nice when they do something for ya like that without having to resort to threats lies or multiple call backs to get a helpfull person.

I was thinking about calling myself to inquire about HD content and getting some of it without spending money to get it.

I've tried to get them to send me a free DVR 4 or 5 times and they just act like im not worthy of their $99 equipment.


----------



## SpacemanSpiff

Of course if you accept the R15, you re-up yourself for 2 more years.


----------



## scalo

yes I extended my contract, but I am not planning to leave anyway so it did not matter. I have been with D* for 9 years and have been happy with them and my only other choice is Bankrupt adelphia so I will stay where I am.
Scott


----------



## chudel

They were super nice too - I am so keeping that number for any issues!

I walked away with no contract extension and $5 savings for 6 months. Sweet! (In truth I had the same deal last year). I only have/want Total Choice / locals so it worked out well.

Cheers!


----------



## rick31621

What's Retention currrently offering re the HD Tivo DVR?


----------



## chudel

Check the deals mentioned on this list - I think 2 people have been able to obtain a HD-DVR for free, but most of us can get the $200 rebate and an extra $100 or $150 instant credit but that's about it.

I'm curious to see if the deals become more sweet or more sour as D* approaches the 3/1 conversion from purchased to leased units.


----------



## rkester

Just got off the phone with them myself. I was asking about HD options to get my new TV rocking. The person was very nice and friendly and offered up all kinds of goodies.

Was offered the standard HD receiver for free with install for $14.99 shipping.

I asked about HDDVR, offered me the instant rebate of $200 making it $399. Still way too much for me. I wanted them to make it $250-200 and I would have bitten.

Asked about upgrade options later, told me they will swap my reeiver out for the MP4 ones later for about $99 including new dish as needed.

Also asked about the leasing stuff and was told this person had heard that too but didnt know anything about it.

I just went ahead and got the HD receiver. I was then offered 3 months of HD programming free, along with 6 months of Showtime and 3 months of Starz free.

I'd bet I had said something about the DVR and my price cieling of 200-250 i might have gotten that offered to me as well.

Nice to see they are willing to help a dood out here with a smile!


----------



## rick31621

Just got off the phone with Retention.

Got a HR10-250 and the new 5LNB dish installed for $250 + $15 shipping.
Plus 3 months HD service for free.

Only took one call and one CSR.

CSR claimed not to know about the change to leasing but new about the upgrade to MPEG4. Stated when the MPEG4 comes out the switch would cost between $49-$99 to swap HD DVR.


----------



## jbs1136

Thank you. I saw your message and called the number. Added a 2d dvr for 14.95 s&h. Instant rebate for the cost so I don't have to wait. Very nice guy who was pleasant and helpful. Saves me waiting weeks for a rebate plus the hassle of the paperwork.

John


----------



## NJStealth

My comcast promotion is running out and I want to join directv. Are their any deals for Directv DVR with HD? I have HD with DVR at comcast now the dvr sucks but the HD is great. What deals are Directv offering for HD? What channels come in HD? Any input will help.


Thanks


----------



## error

The best I could get for the HR10-250 from a CSR was $399 after the $200 instant credit. Also offered some free or discounted Showtime/HBO, something...I didnt listen to that part really well.

It looks like the $200 rebate applies to ANY purchase of the HR10-250. So, couldnt I just buy it from an online retailer for $479 and then send in the $200 rebate to make it just $279?

Also, has anybody noticed the guy on eBay selling info to get a $199 HR10-250 still seems to be getting positive feedback that suggests people are getting the unit for $199? "cjlamarr" is the seller, do a search on that seller and check out his feedback.


----------



## idrinkmolson

rick31621 said:


> Just got off the phone with Retention.
> 
> Got a HR10-250 and the new 5LNB dish installed for $250 + $15 shipping.
> Plus 3 months HD service for free.
> 
> Only took one call and one CSR.
> 
> CSR claimed not to know about the change to leasing but new about the upgrade to MPEG4. Stated when the MPEG4 comes out the switch would cost between $49-$99 to swap HD DVR.


What's the deal with 5 LNB dish? They told me, I need to get that in order to receive my locals (Philadelphia) in HD, but it is not compatible with my receiver, HR10-250. They said I would have to buy a HD (only, no DVR) receiver for $200. Did they tell you it works? Otherwise, I don't understand why you would need the 5 LNB dish?
Thanks.


----------



## disco

The new HD locals are being delivered in MPEG4. The HR10-250 can only receive MPEG2.

The 3 LNB dish can't see the new satellites that are delivering the MPEG4 stream. The 5 LNB can, along with the three that the 3 LNB dish sees.

The "swap" program for HR10-250 owners (to receive a HR20-250 MPEG2/MPEG4 DVR...no TiVo software) probably won't be available until Q3-2006.


----------



## idrinkmolson

OK, that was my understanding too, but I don't get why they would offer the 5 LNB with the HR10. Doesn't seem to be necessary.


----------



## 94SupraTT

I am all maxed out for discounts according to the rep I spoke with at retention. I have the following discounts.

HBO $2-6months
Showtime free-6months
Starz FREE-3months
$5 credit-6months
SD-Tivo FREE (I got my $100 rebate check already)
HD-TIVO $99 ($499-$200 instant credit, and $200 mail in rebate)
HD pack FREE-3months
also got a $50 referral credit this month


----------



## disco

So, why the "", Supra?? That's much more than most of us are getting...


----------



## 94SupraTT

disco said:


> So, why the "", Supra?? That's much more than most of us are getting...


I know but you can never get enough free stuff.


----------



## rkester

I got my freebie DTV HD receiver this weekend and got it installed.

The installed (was nice but he was a country boy) showed up, told me I didnt need a new dish, and then proceeded to unpack the reciver and such. He then told me how I should use HDMI, not asking if my TV had the capability. 

To get things up and running, I had to jack the receiver into my setup in a temp location. He called in to activate for me. THe guy we got was about as dumb/slow as a frozen mule. The installer got tired of his slow and poor skills (after repeating several numbers to him 4 times in a row) and handed him off to me... where the DTV guy yawned and mumbled most of the time. He didnt get stuff turned on correctly, then finally the programming started to show up. Took about 30 minutes because he was that frozen mule guy. Some of the periods on the phone he was just sitting there saying nothing and we didnt know if he was doing something or just literally sitting there staring into space at his desk.

So finally got it activated and programing coming in.

So, the installer then flips thru the channels and tells me things like how High Definintion is far superior to regular TV and some people cant see the difference between the 2 but he can. I didnt have the heart to tell him the tvpicture he was seeing was running thru S-Video at the time 

Once he was gone, I got the reciever into its new home in my system (and into the component connecters) and played around. Still reeeeally wish I had the tivo but im going to score the new HD S3 when they come out so Im not too worried.

I watched misc stuff including spidrerman 2, some nature show that was literally sunrise or something just continuous (pretty lookign) and some other misc stuf.

Now just need some real content in HD!


----------



## HogarthNH

rkester said:


> So finally got it activated and programing coming in.
> 
> I watched misc stuff including spidrerman 2, some nature show that was literally sunrise or something just continuous (pretty lookign) and some other misc stuf.
> 
> Now just need some real content in HD!


Try "24" tonight. I can't think of a better test -- and Fox23 is pretty easy to get around Tulsa.


----------



## rkester

Ive had the locals via my tv since dec but its nice to have new stuff to try. abc is a real pain tho.


----------



## Dood

scalo said:


> I called D* today at 1-800-824-9081 (retention) just to see what kind of offers they had for existing customers, no threats about leaving of a better deal somewhere else. The gentleman that answered the phone asked how he could help,
> 
> Me: I was checking to see if you had any offers for current customers
> 
> Directv: What would you like?
> 
> Me: What do you have to offer?
> 
> Directv: We have free equipment, money off your bill each month, or premium packages.
> 
> ended up getting $5 a month off my bill for 1 year, HBO $2 a month for 6 months and Showtime Free for 6 months and a new R15 for $14.95. And all I did was ask for it, no lies or empty threats just nice and polite.
> 
> Scott


Wow, I had no idea they had this department. I just got off the phone and got the same exact deal. Thanks for the heads-up! :up:


----------



## HogarthNH

rkester said:


> Ive had the locals via my tv since dec but its nice to have new stuff to try. abc is a real pain tho.


Yeah -- ABC (KTUL) sucks. 
I've given up on them completely.
Pity, but hey -- if they don't want to broadcast in UHF or at a frequency that people can actually receive -- it's their loss.

(I live 13 mi from the towers and can't get it at all. I'm not spending $200 on an antenna solution just for them.)


----------



## rkester

I cant get ABC with my rabbit ears from RS (well, I get blips of 20% if I hold it up in the air at an angle). But my cheap roof antenna (i think I paid $15 for it) picks it up nicely... Better thru my TV's built in tuner than the dish reciever does. but it does work.

Not sure why they chose the alternative bandwidth to broadcast.


----------



## dobeman

Called just now and got $5 off my package and six free months of Showtime. No commitment, no nothin'.

Sweeeeeeettt!

Thanks everyone,

Chris


----------



## rkester

They sure push Showtime dont they... I mean, its the one we get free the most and for the longest.


----------



## Billy Bob Boy

Just called and retention offered me a 2006 toyota celica all i have to pay is 32,000 for shipping and handling. They also offered to pay my mortgage!


Unfortunatly they only agreed to pay .0001 seconds of my mortgage which came to .00009847466666 cents. But it is a good deal. The csr said they would send someone to make me coffee every day and a nice massage. Tips are not included! average tip I was told is 300 per hour. Should I take this deal?


----------



## Billy Bob Boy

dobeman said:


> Called just now and got $5 off my package and six free months of Showtime. No commitment, no nothin'.
> 
> Sweeeeeeettt!
> 
> Thanks everyone,
> 
> Chris


I would double check on the no commitment. Just cause the csr said it doesnt make it so. Unless of course you record all your conversations. I cant believe they would give you freebies without re upping you at least for 1 year. But you never Know.


----------



## rkester

lol!

Wow you got ripped off BBB, I got the same car offered for $25,000, plus a lifetime of Showtime for free, plus 3 months HBO and a free HD-DVR based on VHS technology.


----------



## rkester

I've read that they will offer up programming and service discounts without the commitment sometimes, but any equipment requires 1/2 year commit. I thought I read that here at somepoint on TCF.


----------



## Billy Bob Boy

rkester said:


> lol!
> 
> Wow you got ripped off BBB, I got the same car offered for $25,000, plus a lifetime of Showtime for free, plus 3 months HBO and a free HD-DVR based on VHS technology.


Crap I just called again and the car is up to 35,000 and i found out the person coming for the massages is my grandma(Funny i had no idea she worked for D*) I cant get a break


----------



## Billy Bob Boy

Seriously though can any one verify you are getting this stuff without reupping?


----------



## bv1187

All of you guys getting these freebies, are you through with your commitment or do you have a current commitment?


----------



## scalo

I had a current commitment of 1 yr 6 mo and still go everything, only I had to extend 4 mos to make a 2 year commitment again.


----------



## rkester

bv, usually they will just change your commitment date (if you had one) to the date you got the new deal. and then start the new 1 or 2 year from there.


----------



## rkester

I couldnt get my HD Reciever to be controlled by the Humax tivo via the lowband connector 

Anyone done this?


----------



## TrippM

Long time lurker, first time poster. Great forum for satellite tv information.

I have been going back and forth with DTV and the retention dept for a couple of days via email and phone. I have been a DTV subscriber for 5+ years and have been happy with the service. I got a very good offer from Dish Network for a multiple DVR system that would cost a few dollars a month less for the same programming I have now and give me more capability as far as DVR recording goes. DTV retention told me they would hate to lose me as a customer but couldn't even come close to the Dish offer. They would give me the DVR's but charge $99.00 each to "install" them. I didn't consider that a deal so it looks like I'll be heading to Dish.


----------



## LeapfrogTIVOdude

Called and got the Directv sports pack for 2.99 a month for 6 months.


----------



## lee espinoza

scalo said:


> I called D* today at 1-800-824-9081 (retention) just to see what kind of offers they had for existing customers, no threats about leaving of a better deal somewhere else. The gentleman that answered the phone asked how he could help,
> 
> Me: I was checking to see if you had any offers for current customers
> 
> Directv: What would you like?
> 
> Me: What do you have to offer?
> 
> Directv: We have free equipment, money off your bill each month, or premium packages.
> 
> ended up getting $5 a month off my bill for 1 year, HBO $2 a month for 6 months and Showtime Free for 6 months and a new R15 for $14.95. And all I did was ask for it, no lies or empty threats just nice and polite.
> 
> Scott


I just got the same thing as you out side of the R15.


----------



## Dood

TrippM said:


> Long time lurker, first time poster. Great forum for satellite tv information.
> 
> I have been going back and forth with DTV and the retention dept for a couple of days via email and phone. I have been a DTV subscriber for 5+ years and have been happy with the service. I got a very good offer from Dish Network for a multiple DVR system that would cost a few dollars a month less for the same programming I have now and give me more capability as far as DVR recording goes. DTV retention told me they would hate to lose me as a customer but couldn't even come close to the Dish offer. They would give me the DVR's but charge $99.00 each to "install" them. I didn't consider that a deal so it looks like I'll be heading to Dish.


Look before you leap.

Dish Networks DVR's are terrible. Just read the comparisons and you'll see what i mean.


----------



## lee espinoza

rkester said:


> They sure push Showtime dont they... I mean, its the one we get free the most and for the longest.


why do you think they offer Showtime for free more times than hbo etc....?


----------



## The Flush

I'll take free or discounted Showtime if/when they get Arrested Development. Other than that, Showtime does almost nothing for me. Last time we had a free weekend, I don't think I found a single thing to Tivo. Free weekends are great for reminding me that I would be wasting my money to subscribe.


----------



## TrippM

Dood said:


> Look before you leap.
> 
> Dish Networks DVR's are terrible. Just read the comparisons and you'll see what i mean.


Can you be a little more specific? First, let me give you a bit of info on my situation. No HD TV's, just want something that's going to record what I want to watch and show the station I want when I want it and allow us to watch different stations on the three tv's simultaneously. How hard can that be?

Quite frankly, after seeing all of the people claiming to get freebies I'm more inclined to switch now after getting nothing from DTV.


----------



## vigfoot

i had to call D because i was unable to log onto my acct. (turns out they did some system 'upgrade' and wiped me off completely).

anyway, since i had them on the line i told her that i was unhappy about the price increases and their move away from tivo, and that i would be downgrading from Premier to TC+.

i wasn't looking for anything but was offered a free R15. lol. i said no thanks.


----------



## The Spud

lee espinoza said:


> why do you think they offer Showtime for free more times than hbo etc....?


When I called yesterday the rep said that HBO doesn't permit them to give away their service.

For the record, I got the same deal everybody else seems to be getting, $5 off for 6 months and free Showtime for 6 months. Also offered the $2/mo. HBO deal, but declined. I didn't ask about any hardware deals, nor was I offered any.


----------



## Bob_Newhart

I called the number to get my freebies.

The lady was very nice.

She looked up my account and discovered that I had been underbilled for the past 2 years. She promptly assessed a late penalty fee of $90 plus back fees of $475.

Next she told me I would need to upgrade my receiver to continue receiving programming, and that the installation fee would be $299 plus expenses, and that I would need to be at my house waiting on the installer between Tuesday and Friday. If I were not at home, they would assess a $199 Non-Appearance fee.

On Sunday when the installer arrived, he gave me my used receiver and said he had an appointment and would not be able to install the receiver. His bill for the Gasoline Fee was $43.75, and then he left.

Thank you very much for this telephone number. :up: 






   







l


----------



## 15968

vigfoot said:


> i wasn't looking for anything but was offered a free R15. lol. i said no thanks.


I called and they offered me a free DVR (just pay $14.95 for shipping). I told them only if they could guarentee me it was NOT an R15. She said she couldn't do that, so instead she authorized my account for a free instant rebate of $100. I just have to go pick out the DVR I want (I called ValueElectronics and ordered a DVR80). They'll credit my account after its activated (so no dealing with a mail in rebate).

I'll probably look at picking up another DVR80 in the next few weeks to replace both of my Series 1's and should be all set before the "Lease" program begins...


----------



## Mr. Soze

I just got an email offering me a free reconditioned 40GB DVR. "No strings attached" just $14.95 shipping. I assume it will be $4.95/mo for mirroring, but it's no extra term commitment. I expect it would be an R10, so I am not interested.


----------



## myocom

I just called and managed to get *most* of the above. I wasn't interested in hardware, but I got the HBO for $2/month deal plus the 6 months of Showtime. 

Unfortunately, the CSR didn't seem very interested in helping me until I told him (somewhat truthfully) that Comcast was starting to tempt me away and that I was upset about the price increase. He went on a ramble about digital vs. analog and D*'s superior programming and pricing. Blah blah "True hi-def vs. 480p" blah blah, comparable packages, blah. I pointed out that their HD offerings didn't really do much for me as I don't have an HDTV at this time.

It was like pulling teeth to get him to offer anything other than the Showtime deal (and frankly, they may as well answer the phone with "Thank you for calling DirecTV, please enjoy your free Showtime") and yet all the while he was commenting about my perfect payment history and how long I'd been with D*. Although he said "We value your service, I mean, obviously, but..." he didn't seem very happy to help.


----------



## Dromomaniac

I just got an unsolicited offer via e-mail, that offers a reconditioned 40GB DVR "from last year's inventory" for $14.95 shipping. It specifically indicates that no contract extension is necessary.

I'm thinking of jumping on this offer, but have a question for those who have received similar offers. *Do they mail the DVR, or does the installer bring the DVR?*

I don't want an installer touching my setup; I've done all my installation on my own and would prefer to keep thing that way. Additionally, I don't have a phone line (or VOIP or anything), so I'll need to take it somewhere else for the initial setup.

In the past, I got a receiver by mail, and when the installer showed up, signed the paper that indicated he'd done the work, so he at least got paid, and then sent him on his way. 

Can anybody advise me how it works now?


----------



## Kablemodem

I just got that email too. I might get it to replace a very old regular DirecTV receiver.

I would think that the shipping charge indicates that they ship it to you. I think they only send an installer if you indicate that you need your existing line relocated when you place the order.


----------



## rkester

Dromo, almost every time I've had the installer come to hand me equipment, he was more than happy to let me sign off that he had done his job and go so he could help the next person.

THe last one who came out to do my HD install however was bound and determined to be there long enough to do something. He iddnt need to install anything, but he did do the call to activate.


----------



## Kablemodem

I have one line in the room in which I'm going to put the new TiVo, so I'll have them run a second line.


----------



## rkester

I really should have had the guy rerun the lines from the dish. They are a nasty mess jacked into existing lines. I was going to have him run the 3rd line to the living room and forgot. I guess i can do it as Im sooo qualified to do installs. lol, i still have the old dish on the side of my house and wires running all over the place ppour.


----------



## Kablemodem

I just placed my order and requested the line to be relocated. I was asked to schedule an install date and it noted that the installer would bring the TiVo with him. I guess they just ship it if you don't need installation.


----------



## 15968

so how do you guys get these emails? I'm signed up for stuff and have my email registered with DirecTV but I never get squat from them. Wonder if my company is filtering out their stuff at the spam gate...

Anyone care to post a copy of the email? Do you call in for the offer, or what?


----------



## The Flush

Mr. Soze said:


> I just got an email offering me a free reconditioned 40GB DVR. "No strings attached" just $14.95 shipping. I assume it will be $4.95/mo for mirroring, but it's no extra term commitment. I expect it would be an R10, so I am not interested.


This email came from DTV? I would do that if they offered it to me. Can you post the text of the offer? Of course I would want it to be a series 2 instead of an R10.


----------



## Tivogre

The Flush said:


> This email came from DTV? I would do that if they offered it to me. Can you post the text of the offer? Of course I would want it to be a series 2 instead of an R10.


I got it too.

Here's the text from the offer:

Since you're one of our Best Customers, it's our privilege to provide special offers exclusively for you.

We'd like to offer you a reconditioned 40GB DIRECTV DVR from last year's inventory, for free. No strings attached. We have a limited quantity that we are making available only to our best customers and our employees.

We will continue to provide you offers such as this when opportunities arise. We want you to know that we truly appreciate your business and hope you take advantage of this incredible close-out offer.

Sincerely,

DIRECTV

Offer ends 2/28/06. $14.95 shipping and handling fee applies.​
This is the link to the offer (you have to sign in to your DTV account):

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/hw/OfferDetail.dsp?OHO_ATTR_PROMO_CODE=DVR4ME


----------



## 15968

The link does call it out as a DVR with TiVo technology, so its either a Series 2 or an R10... Might be worth a shot for only $14.95. Wonder what the chances are of getting an upgrade on my multiswitch so it can handle 3 DTiVos...


----------



## The Flush

Was there ever a 40GB R10?


----------



## bnm81002

what are the chances that it's a unit other than the R10 or R15? those that have taken this offer here, what unit models have you received? I want the offer as well but want to "Zipper" the unit but can't if it's a R10 or R15 unit, I'll get one from Weaknees instead, since they have several different models available


----------



## TivoGuy30

I wonder if the $100 mail-in rebate still applies for these dvr's? ...lol


----------



## Tivogre

TivoGuy30 said:


> I wonder if the $100 mail-in rebate still applies for these dvr's? ...lol


No. It's in the fine print when ordering.


----------



## McTivo

Thanks to all for the tips. I just called and got 6 months of free SHO, 6 months of HBO for $2/month and 3 months of the HD package for free. 

For what its worth, the person I spoke with said that the next two national HD channels they hope to add are National Geographic and TNT.


----------



## roberb

So, I got this email offer for a free DVR from "last year's inventory", called retention and they verified that it was a legitimate offer but I would have to order it from the web site. So I did. For $16.18 charged to a credit card, they will ship the unit directly to me and have an installer come out to install it. Since it will be replacing a standard receiver in one of thw spare bedrooms, I really don't care about dual tuners and such. So I'll tell the installer its already installed, sign his forms and send him on his way.

We'll see how it works out. I really don't care what brand/model it is since 99.5 percent of the time it will be used just to watch TV - as I said replacement for a standard DVR.

Other than the $16, there is no extra monthly costs or commitments.

Rober


----------



## dishrich

Well, if it's a 35hr unit, it CAN'T be an R10. And, since D* doesn't want to activate any non-RID units, it pretty much narrows it down to the following choices: 
Philips DSR704, Hughes DVR40, Samsung 4040 or RCADVR40.
Since they all work EXACTLY the same, guess it really doesn't matter...  

My only problem is - since I "moved", while they will ship to an alternate address, I really don't want to take a chance if they INSIST on sending out a tech to install & screw things up for me.


----------



## bnm81002

dishrich said:


> Well, if it's a 35hr unit, it CAN'T be an R10. And, since D* doesn't want to activate any non-RID units, it pretty much narrows it down to the following choices:
> Philips DSR704, Hughes DVR40, Samsung 4040 or RCADVR40.
> Since they all work EXACTLY the same, guess it really doesn't matter...


seems to me all of a sudden non-R10/15 units are available, weaknees, PTVupgrade and now Directv have these units in stock but the catch seems to be that all the units are refurbished one way or another, since they can be hacked with "the Zipper" it really doesn't matter at all though  
gonna call that retention # and see if I can get one of these units for FREE and maybe ask for a specific model as well, doesn't hurt to try :up:


----------



## 15968

When I talked to retention (yesterday, before this email offer) they specifically said they could not guarentee anything other than an R-15. This offer from that link (just click on it in the post with the text of the email) is for a free 40GB TiVo technology DVR (thats specifically what is said) so I don't see why you'd want or need to call retention about this. I read the fine print 2 or 3 times to make sure there were no gotchas that I can see. It specifically states you don't have to keep it active for any period of time, just that it has to be activated in 30 days or there is the charge back. So you could pay the $14.95 shipping + tax, activate it, then turn it off a few days later with no penalty.

I've put the order in for one myself and it will be delivered by the installer on Tuesday morning. I'll find out tomorrow when my DVR80 ships from ValueElectronics and when I'll have that in my hands. I may be doing a bunch of TiVo hacking (zipper) by the middle of next week . Now to go find the right network devices...


----------



## kschauwe

Can you order more than 1?


----------



## 15968

No. You have to login to your account to place the order and I seem to recall in the fine print it says only one per account (which makes sense since they are basically giving them away). I'm still amazed that there is no contract commentment of some type attached to these. 

Trying not to get too excited about this... I keep having thoughts this is too good to be true, and that the installer is going to show up with a refurbished R-15  .


----------



## 15968

dishrich said:


> My only problem is - since I "moved", while they will ship to an alternate address, I really don't want to take a chance if they INSIST on sending out a tech to install & screw things up for me.


When you fill out the order, you put in your billing address and then you have a choice on the shipping address to specify where you receive your signal or elsewhere. So you can get it shipped where ever (it appears). Then just call and cancel the install.

And make sure you say "No" to if you are moving a reciever, otherwise the unit is delivered by the installer (I made that mistake, so mine is not being shipped but delivered).


----------



## theGUYman

Boy, I would check my next statement after accepting those freebies... to ensure that you were not automagically enrolled in the 1 or 2 year commitment plan!

Let us know!


----------



## mgmrick

Am I correct to assume this can not be the unhackable R10 as the offer states it is a 40 gig tivo?

If that be the case I am going to grab it

Thanks
Rick


----------



## rvaniwaa

Went ahead and gave it a shot. If it is a R10, I will enable it, and then just disable it in a couple of days. If it is a real TiVo (ie zipperable), I will zipper it and put it in the basement as a fileserver sort of tivo.

--Ron


----------



## 15968

mgmrick said:


> Am I correct to assume this can not be the unhackable R10 as the offer states it is a 40 gig tivo?


Nobody knows for sure, but thats the direction we are thinking. Since the R10 has always had an 80GB drive in it, the feeling is this must be Series 2 units they are "dumping". I'll let people know Tuesday morning what shows up at my door. I'm sure if anyone gets one before then, they will be posting what they got.

For $14.95 I took the shot, worst case, if its an R10 then I'll put it upstairs for the kids and then decide if I'll leave it activated after a few days.

BTW: I mentioned earlier that the fine print says only one per account. I've now reread the fine print, and I don't see that. Only says not valid with other offers and not eligible for the rebate, and there is no commitment. So, anyone want to try to submit two orders (or call retention and ask)?


----------



## Dromomaniac

MikeF said:


> When you fill out the order, you put in your billing address and then you have a choice on the shipping address to specify where you receive your signal or elsewhere. So you can get it shipped where ever (it appears). Then just call and cancel the install.


Perfect! Thanks.

I'm having the unit shipped elsewhere. Interestingly enough, the last page said:

_We apologize as we are unable to schedule your installation at this time. A DIRECTV associate will contact you within 72 hours to schedule your installation. If you have additional questions, please contact 1-888-355-7530. Thank you for your purchase. _

Maybe the DirecTV Investigators will be at my shipping address tomorrow to see if I've _"moved"_.


----------



## customd

I just ordered one from the link, sent to my billing adress, completely by the book. The only thing not completely "above board" is that I never received the email with the link...I got it here. (Thanks Again Y'all!)

So, I posted because I got the same message (after purchasing) about installation (rep will contact me within 72 hours). I don't think it's anything to worry about. If anything, it could be good. Their install subcontractors may be backed up and it might be easier to get the thing sent to you without the guy coming to your house. 

BTW, I noticed while going through the ordering process that they said that "I need to be present at this adress to receive the FEDEX delivery". There's another good sign.

I'm in Los Angeles if that means anything as far as service rep availability goes.


----------



## scalo

The funniest part is "If you return your equipment within 30 days of purchase and prior to installation, you will receive a full refund, minus shipping and handling. " we are only paying shipping and handling. Just placed my order and will see wht I get.


----------



## jr461

As usual, when it comes to these kinds of things I got nothing!
According to the rather pissy rep I got (acted like he was doing everyone a favor by answering the phone!), if I change my account I will lose my FOX and CBS LA feeds (I had these grandfathered from the Primestar days). He said any change to the account, even a reduction in my cost for HBO and Starz will result in the loss of the distant nets.

Anyone know if he is correct? Should I play CSR roulette or do they now have a record that I already asked for something?

For the record, I was pleasant and just asked if there were any offers I might be able to take part of for long time loyal customers. Seemed like he was taken aback by the question.


----------



## scalo

I would try another CSR and see what happens maybe the one you got had a bad day. I don't see why lowering your monthly bill $5 or $10 for 6 mo's would mean losing your distant feeds, even adding free showtime should not do anything.


----------



## Dirk Legume

I would try again on the CSR wheel. I am by no means an expert on these things. But it seems to me that if they are going to take them a way, they would. Changing your account should not matter. I had the distants for several years with Dish (I know...may be apples and oranges  ) And I only lost them when the rules changed and I was no longer elegible. I changed packages several times over the years and it never changed my elegibility.

As always YMMV

Dirk


----------



## jackie879

I just called and got Showtime free for 3 months, rather than 6. I'm not complaining though since it's free. 

The rep also offered me a free DVR but insisted that someone come out to install it.


----------



## renov

I've attempted to use the link and keep getting "This Page is Temporarily Unavailable", is anyone else had this problem? Thanks.


----------



## beartrap

After reading this thread, I called retention last night to see what I could get. I'm primarily interested in getting another D*DVR with TiVo to replace the D10-200 and SA series 1 in the bedroom. Three months ago I got an R10 unit for the living room (used the rebate), and I love the dual tuners and integration of D* receiver and TiVo.

I talked to a nice guy at retention in Idaho, who said that the $14.95 offer for a D*TiVo was available online only. He did set me up with $5/month reduction for one year, 6 months free Showtime and 3 months free Starz. No problem, I had the link to the online offer here on this thread. I tried to order my D*TiVO for $14.95. Many times. It would not work. Every time, when I got to the point in the ordering process where I had to click on "Purchase" to confirm everything, I got a message that said "We are sorry, but there was a system error. Please try again later." I've done this about five times last night, and again this morning, with the same result. I even tried using different credit cards.

Has anyone else had this problem? I called customer service (not retention) this morning, and the CSR was less than helpful. Could it be because I already have the D* DVR service? Because I used the rebate to get an R10 only three months ago? Any comments or suggestions are welcome.


----------



## scalo

I used the link a little while ago and it worked fine, I also have 5 D*Tivos so it is not because you already have D*Tivo service. Just keep trying and it should work for you like it did for everyone else. 
Good Luck


----------



## Finnstang

MikeF said:


> No. You have to login to your account to place the order and I seem to recall in the fine print it says only one per account (which makes sense since they are basically giving them away). I'm still amazed that there is no contract commentment of some type attached to these.
> 
> Trying not to get too excited about this... I keep having thoughts this is too good to be true, and that the installer is going to show up with a refurbished R-15  .


I just ordered one, and then closed the window and reopened the link, and went through the steps of ordering a second one, and it got all the way to confirming the payment (but didn't because I'm not sure I want another especially if it ends up being an R10 or something), so I think you can order more than one if you want to. Also, I don't see anything about quantity in the details.


----------



## Rainy Dave

It says: "Within 30 days of equipment purchase you agree to activate the DIRECTV DVR service ($5.99/mo.). In certain markets, programming and pricing may vary".

If I already have DVR service do I even need to activate the new DVR?


----------



## lee espinoza

renov said:


> I've attempted to use the link and keep getting "This Page is Temporarily Unavailable", is anyone else had this problem? Thanks.


Just log into your account. Under My Equipment, select Add or Replace Receiver. Use Offer code DVR4ME


----------



## AZRP

beartrap said:


> After reading this thread, I called retention last night to see what I could get. I'm primarily interested in getting another D*DVR with TiVo to replace the D10-200 and SA series 1 in the bedroom. Three months ago I got an I tried to order my D*TiVO for $14.95. Many times. It would not work. Every time, when I got to the point in the ordering process where I had to click on "Purchase" to confirm everything, I got a message that said "We are sorry, but there was a system error. Please try again later."
> 
> Im getting the same thing and when I call them they tell me I have to order it online. It's a catch 22 situation. -RP


----------



## cwmatthew

Keep trying if you get the message "This Page is Temporarily Unavailable". I got this message several times before it finally went through.


----------



## fareal

When you get Showtime free for 6 months do you have to call back at the end of six months to cancel it so you don't get charged the normal Showtime rate for it?


----------



## 15968

fareal said:


> When you get Showtime free for 6 months do you have to call back at the end of six months to cancel it so you don't get charged the normal Showtime rate for it?


Either call in to cancel or the easier way is log in to your account online and remove it before the billing happens.


----------



## 15968

Finnstang said:


> I just ordered one, and then closed the window and reopened the link, and went through the steps of ordering a second one, and it got all the way to confirming the payment (but didn't because I'm not sure I want another especially if it ends up being an R10 or something), so I think you can order more than one if you want to. Also, I don't see anything about quantity in the details.


Ok, I had to try it... No dice... Allows you to go all the way to confirming the purchase. After you confirm it you get:


> We're glad to know you like your DIRECTV® DVR service! However, since you've taken advantage of this offer within the past 365 days, you're not eligible right now. But you can order additional DIRECTV® DVRs for only $99 each and standard receivers for only $49 each. Standard professional installation is included.


So its one per account per year for this DVR4ME offer.


----------



## scalo

fareal said:


> When you get Showtime free for 6 months do you have to call back at the end of six months to cancel it so you don't get charged the normal Showtime rate for it?


It will disconnect at the end of the term you received.


----------



## chudel

BUT . . . you will still pay a mirroring / leasing fee, correct?


----------



## scalo

mirroring..yes, leasing ...no, that does not start until March 1, 2006


----------



## Scott R. Scherr

scalo said:


> It will disconnect at the end of the term you received.


I believe this is incorrect. You must cancel it or they will start charging you. This is what they told me.

Scott


----------



## Dromomaniac

MikeF said:


> So its one per account per year for this DVR4ME offer.


Same result for me. Oh well.


----------



## patonenow

Hope you all read the small print under the terms at bottom.





Terms and Conditions 

By placing this order you agree to the following terms and conditions: 

Offer for existing residential customers only with accounts in good standing, as determined by DIRECTV in its sole discretion.

Applicable taxes not included in system price. 

Within 30 days of equipment purchase you agree to activate the DIRECTV DVR service ($5.99/mo.). In certain markets, programming and pricing may vary.

Limited time offer expires 2/28/2006 or while supplies last. 

DIRECTV DVR service fee is $5.99/mo. and covers every DVR in your home. The DVR service fee is waived for customers subscribing to TOTAL CHOICE PREMIER programming. 
*Actual recording capacity depends on type of programming being recorded. Land-based phone line connection required. Professional installation highly recommended. 

DIRECTV PROGRAMMING AND PRICING SUBJECT TO CHANGE AT ANY TIME. Fee for separate programming on second and each additional TV $4.99.mo. You are not obligated to continue your subscription to DIRECTV programming for any specific duration. Existing customers may activate additional receivers with their existing DIRECTV programming package. FAILURE TO ACTIVATE THE DIRECTV SYSTEM WITHIN 30 DAYS OF RECEIPT MAY RESULT IN A CHARGE OF $150 FOR EACH DIRECTV RECEIVER NOT ACTIVATED. If you return your equipment within 30 days of purchase and prior to installation, you will receive a full refund, minus shipping and handling. Offer void in Alaska and Hawaii and where prohibited or restricted. May not be combined with any other offer. Offer and equipment are non-transferable and may not be resold. Hardware and programming sold separately. Programming and pricing subject to change. Pricing in residential. Taxes not included. Receipt of DIRECTV programming is subject to the terms of the DIRECTV Customer Agreement; a copy is provided at DIRECTV.com and in your first bill. DIRECTV services not provided outside the U.S.


----------



## scalo

Scott R. Scherr said:


> I believe this is incorrect. You must cancel it or they will start charging you. This is what they told me.
> 
> Scott


I am currently on the phone with D* as I type and the answer is "no you do not have to call, it will shut off when the promotional period ends".
scalo


----------



## Rax

I can say from experience that it should 'automatically unsubscribe' at the end of the promo period.


----------



## ddrumer

Originally Posted by Scott R. Scherr
I believe this is incorrect. You must cancel it or they will start charging you. This is what they told me.

Scott


I am a CSR and Free Showtime will disconnect automatically at the end of the period

Oh, has anyone gotten a system error everytime they try to order the 35 hr Dvr Offer????? My friend can't seem to get it to go through


----------



## beartrap

ddrumer said:


> Oh, has anyone gotten a system error everytime they try to order the 35 hr Dvr Offer????? My friend can't seem to get it to go through


Yes!! It's driving me nuts. I must have tried more than 20 times over the past three days, and I always get the "syatem error, try again later" message. I talked to a CSR at "Directv.com" who said that they were aware of the problem and were trying to fix it. She sounded very frustrated, as if many people were having the same problem.


----------



## Finnstang

beartrap said:


> Yes!! It's driving me nuts. I must have tried more than 20 times over the past three days, and I always get the "syatem error, try again later" message. I talked to a CSR at "Directv.com" who said that they were aware of the problem and were trying to fix it. She sounded very frustrated, as if many people were having the same problem.


I got an error one time following one of the links here on the board, but it worked fine by going to the D* site and entering DVR4ME in the promo code when ordering a DVR.


----------



## beartrap

Finnstang said:


> I got an error one time following one of the links here on the board, but it worked fine by going to the D* site and entering DVR4ME in the promo code when ordering a DVR.


Been there, done that. It still doesn't work for me.


----------



## ddrumer

beartrap said:


> Been there, done that. It still doesn't work for me.


Meeeeee tooooooo. Man i thought, "maybe its his bank" so i let him use me card. i have about had it. Yes, its a Great Deal . . . . . of aggravation!


----------



## rlmalmberg

I'm getting that same system error on the final page. I've been trying since I first got my email on Thursday morning. CSR won't place the order on the phone cuz it's web only. First CSR checked with a supervisor who told her it was just a busy server and to keep trying. Another CSR said I should send an email from the link on the website when I got the error. The response to my email provided me with a direct link to the offer, but did not address the error. Spoke to another CSR last night who seemed familiar with the situation and instantly said he'd been told to take names and numbers so that someone could get back to me. Still nothing.

Lynn


----------



## 15968

Just a shot in the dark (and I know since you are saying Server error this is doubtful) but have you tried closing all of your browser windows and clearing cache? Also if you are using IE try Firefox (thats what I used) or if you are using Firefox, try IE. Even tried rebooting your computer to clear stuff?

I've pointed this link to a few people on Friday and yesterday and nobody has had this problem.


----------



## AZRP

I kept getting the system error message for the free DVR, tried other computers, no luck. Called Dtv and they say they can't help, emailed Dtv and got an automatic reply a day later, no help. Finally used a different credit card and the order went through first try. Makes no sense because the original card is the one my monthly billing is on. -RP


----------



## beartrap

AZRP said:


> I kept getting the system error message for the free DVR, tried other computers, no luck. Called Dtv and they say they can't help, emailed Dtv and got an automatic reply a day later, no help. Finally used a different credit card and the order went through first try. Makes no sense because the original card is the one my monthly billing is on. -RP


Well, I've tried different computers, three different credit cards, multiple calls to D*, still no-go. When I call D*, the CSRs say to just keep trying. When I ask if someone at D* is actively trying to fix the problem, I never get a straight answer, just "keep trying." I've probably tried at least 50 times in the last 60 hours. I've verified with a retention CSR that I'm eligible for the offer, so I don't know what else to do. Very frustrating.


----------



## beartrap

The Words of Frustration:

"We are sorry, but there was a system error. 

Please try again later."


----------



## jimbop99

Just ordered one. Thanks guys.


----------



## rlmalmberg

beartrap said:


> Well, I've tried different computers, three different credit cards, multiple calls to D*, still no-go. When I call D*, the CSRs say to just keep trying. When I ask if someone at D* is actively trying to fix the problem, I never get a straight answer, just "keep trying." I've probably tried at least 50 times in the last 60 hours. I've verified with a retention CSR that I'm eligible for the offer, so I don't know what else to do. Very frustrating.[/QUOTE
> 
> ME TOO! 2 different cards....3 different browsers...2 different computers...cleared the cache...restarted the computer....many attempts over 3 days..all different times of day....Same response from the CSRs....same FRUSTRATION


----------



## rlmalmberg

For those of you who got through successfully, had you previously taken advantage of the rebate offer? How about those who did not get through...same question.

I'm just trying to find some common denominator here.


----------



## 15968

I got through on my first try (but I also tried right after the first post about this came out). I've never done the $100 rebate for DVR, my account is in good standing, I use the DTV site all of the time to adjust programming / packages, etc...

A friend of mine that did not have a DTV online account, registered for an account and did the offer. No problems.


----------



## drrazorback

WOW! I called D* last night BEFORE reading this post and they told me that they had NO offers at the current time for HBO or any other channels...

I saw this post, but didnt re-read it since last night and called D*...They offered me 3 months HBO for $2 per month and Showtime for three months for free...They said that Showtime will automatically end when the 3 months is up and HBO kicks in at regular price...

I just wished that I had re-read this post BEFORE I called this morning because I forgot that everyone else was getting 6 months...But oh well, Im happy with some deal better than NO deal!!!!

Thanks for the post...


----------



## ddrumer

Well, I have still not had any luck with the DVR4ME offer. Here is what tripps me out . . . Reading the offer it says this is an offer for their best custs and employees. DTV and i Have a LOVE/HATE relationship. They lie, all of the time. We aren't eligible, none of their employee accout types are eligible for the offer. I sooooooo wish i weren't bound by a different set of rules!


----------



## newbie101

Is the installation for this dvr free? Can I just cancel installation? could not find how to cancel it, have to schedule the installation on the website.


----------



## newsposter

ok has anyone actually gotten one of these to see what they are sending out


----------



## ddrumer

newsposter said:


> ok has anyone actually gotten one of these to see what they are sending out


ahhh, no, but everyone has probably figured it out. it will have to be an hdvr2, but doubtfull. More than likely, a Philips DSR-704, Hughes SD-DVR40, or Samsung SIR-S4040. These are the only ones they would have in stock. Only S2. But, that is just my assumption from what DTV has said (Read my other posts and it becomes evident how i'm feeling about them right now!!!


----------



## mgmrick

Count me as one that can not get in to order either


----------



## ddrumer

mgmrick said:


> Count me as one that can not get in to order either


sucks doesn't it???


----------



## jr461

jr461 said:


> As usual, when it comes to these kinds of things I got nothing!
> According to the rather pissy rep I got (acted like he was doing everyone a favor by answering the phone!), if I change my account I will lose my FOX and CBS LA feeds (I had these grandfathered from the Primestar days). He said any change to the account, even a reduction in my cost for HBO and Starz will result in the loss of the distant nets.
> 
> Anyone know if he is correct? Should I play CSR roulette or do they now have a record that I already asked for something?
> 
> For the record, I was pleasant and just asked if there were any offers I might be able to take part of for long time loyal customers. Seemed like he was taken aback by the question.


Well I called back last night and got a very friendly helpful rep from Idaho.
She gave me $10 off and (of course) Showtime for free, both for 6 months. She said the Showtime will expire automatically. No BS about the distant nets being affected (and they weren't) :up: 

On another note, I got the DVR E-mail and ordered it. It did force the installation, however, as I could not finish the transaction without scheduling a date and time. It then said that the installer would deliver it.

Thanks all for the heads up on this.


----------



## customd

MikeF said:


> I've put the order in for one myself and it will be delivered by the installer on Tuesday morning.


This is a previous post on when someone is expecting to know about it. I am supposed to hear from d* by tomorrow about one that I ordered. They said someone would call wihtin 72 hours about installation.

We'll see. I hope MikeF posts Tuesday and lets us know what he got.


----------



## Dromomaniac

Has anyone successfully received the DVR4ME receiver by mail?

I had a message left from "DirecTV" (not sure if it's really them or an installer) requesting a call to schedule installation. I don't need or want installation, but am I going to have to call to get the receiver delivered?


----------



## mrmcmanus

For those who are having trouble with the link to the free dvr offer, the suggestion as follows worked: 

Just log into your account. Under My Equipment, select Add or Replace Receiver. Use Offer code DVR4ME

I did that this morning, worked like a charm. You pay the 14.95 plus shipping and a small amount of tax (bringing mine up to $16+). After the order was completed, it directed me to a calendar where they showed available installation dates and times, and I picked one. They are set up as morning or afternoon. I suspect that this online scheduling of appointments is based on the area in which you live. In my case, it is suburban Chicago, and I think the first available date at that time was Feb. 13th. But if you don't live in as heavily populated area, the scheduling is probably done by the installer calling you. He will bring the unit with him. The hard drive size is not an issue for me as it is my 3rd tivo. Of course we really don't know if it is a tivo but I badly need a connection in the room where I will have it installed and having a dvr is a plus. I adore tivo and hope that's what it is but will live with whatever it turns out to be. I will have to pay monthly for the additional connection but can stand that for the convenience.

Mary


----------



## beartrap

mrmcmanus said:


> For those who are having trouble with the link to the free dvr offer, the suggestion as follows worked:
> 
> Just log into your account. Under My Equipment, select Add or Replace Receiver. Use Offer code DVR4ME
> 
> I did that this morning, worked like a charm...
> 
> Of course we really don't know if it is a tivo but I badly need a connection in the room where I will have it installed and having a dvr is a plus. I adore tivo and hope that's what it is but will live with whatever it turns out to be. I will have to pay monthly for the additional connection but can stand that for the convenience.
> 
> Mary


It *better* be a TiVo, as that is what D* is putting out in the offer. If I can ever get my order to go through (and yes, I am logging in through my online D* account and using the DVR4ME code) and D* sends a non-TiVo unit, it will get sent back with a refund request. Can you say "bait and switch"?


----------



## ddrumer

customd said:


> This is a previous post on when someone is expecting to know about it. I am supposed to hear from d* by tomorrow about one that I ordered. They said someone would call wihtin 72 hours about installation.
> 
> We'll see. I hope MikeF posts Tuesday and lets us know what he got.


if its another lie to from DTV i will be pissed. Our system tells all CSR that the installation will scheduled at least 5 days out to allow for shipping to cust. I actually believe that this information about it being brought by the installer is the default. I doubt the installer will bring it.

If anyone finds out different let us know please. Also, i will post what is being done on DTV's end today and post what the problem is, if any new info is available.

ddrumer


----------



## Rainy Dave

Got one ordered on Friday. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## *slash*

Thanks all for the info. I ordered the DVR without a problem. (Also, only got 3 months of showtime and starz.. hbo $2 for 6 months. .. no $5 off .. or anything else)

Wondering... I currently have 2 standalones and one dtivo. So, I'm thinking that another DVR will mean that I need some sort of switch to support all of these inputs... will the installer bring that with him? and.. more importantly... will he not charge me for it?

Thanks!


----------



## The Flush

My order said it would be mailed to me. Have not received it yet. My install is scheduled for this Saturday (Feb 4). The installer called me already and asked if I wanted to schedule an earlier install. I said no because I don't want to take off work for it. I'll probably have it almost completely installed when the installer shows up. I am assuming the free install includes the new multiswitch that I need. The new switch and 75 feet of RG6 are the only things I think I will need from the installer.

Has anyone received their free Tivo yet?


----------



## 15968

customd said:


> I hope MikeF posts Tuesday and lets us know what he got.


well, either I looked at the calendar wrong, or something changed... I swear when I did the pick on the webscreen that I chose tomorrow Jan 31. But I just noticed on my confirmation that its for Thursday, Feb 2nd... So it will be Thursday before I know anything (unless an installer calls me to do an earlier one and I'll set that up as I work from home anyway). I plan on posting to the board as soon as I see what the installer has.


----------



## DesignDawg

It wold be really nice if the units really are shipped to us and the installer is just supposed to come out. --But that's NOT what my order said. I had no choice but to select an install date. I even said I wouldn't be moving a receiver or replacing one or anything. I had to choose an install date (I got Feb. 4th a.m.), and it said the installer will bring the receiver.
Now, if it comes via FedEx or UPS or something, I'll glady hook it up, call in to activate, and when the installers comes, I'll just say "Why are you here? I activated that receiver 4 days ago." I just don't want an installer coming if he doesn't have to.

Anyway. Someone please post if you get your any other way than delivered by the installer.

Ricky


----------



## kpm807

Bob_Newhart said:


> I called the number to get my freebies.
> 
> The lady was very nice.
> 
> She looked up my account and discovered that I had been underbilled for the past 2 years. She promptly assessed a late penalty fee of $90 plus back fees of $475.
> 
> Next she told me I would need to upgrade my receiver to continue receiving programming, and that the installation fee would be $299 plus expenses, and that I would need to be at my house waiting on the installer between Tuesday and Friday. If I were not at home, they would assess a $199 Non-Appearance fee.
> 
> On Sunday when the installer arrived, he gave me my used receiver and said he had an appointment and would not be able to install the receiver. His bill for the Gasoline Fee was $43.75, and then he left.
> 
> Thank you very much for this telephone number. :up:
> 
> 
> 
> l


 i dont know what number u called but u didnt call dtv/ they wouldnt charge u $475 on ur bill. they wouldnt charge u if u werent at home when the tech came, they would just have u reschedule. the tech cant charge u for gas and there is NO upgrade that cost $299. oh yeh by the way...when they setup a service call or an upgrade HAVE to give u a specific date and a time between 8-12 or 1-5pm! so i dont know where u got that lie from. maybe u was calling dish network.


----------



## andbye

When I called D* retention Friday, they seemed fuzzy about the email DVR offer. When I called the 888-355-7530 number they finally said the unit would be a dtivo shipped directly to me but the Installer was still scheduled for 3 Feb. When I first checked the status online. it said "shipped" but also showed the Installers appointment. When I called Ironwood 's local Installer he didn't know about the offer. He said he would bring me a DVR when contacted by D* but he had only R-15s. Yesterday the online status did not say shipped but still shows the install date.; then today the online status window did not come up; instead I got a notation to call 888-238-7177 ; they said the invoice would specify "tivo model only" When I called the Installer again he said he had my appointment scheduled; the lady in the office said they had plenty of DVRs. When I said it must be tivo and not R-15 ; she checked and said they would bring me a tivo. I don't think D* or the Installer know what they are doing on this offer and I am sure I don't. As near as I can tell, the installer brings the unit regardless of whether you need another cable run or not -- Other wise, I think they would have shipped me one direct as I requested . Won;t know till Friday.


----------



## DesignDawg

andbye said:


> When I called D* retention Friday, they seemed fuzzy about the email DVR offer. When I called the 888-355-7530 number they finally said the unit would be a dtivo shipped directly to me but the Installer was still scheduled for 3 Feb. When I first checked the status online. it said "shipped" but also showed the Installers appointment. When I called Ironwood 's local Installer he didn't know about the offer. He said he would bring me a DVR when contacted by D* but he had only R-15s. Yesterday the online status did not say shipped but still shows the install date.; then today the online status window did not come up; instead I got a notation to call 888-238-7177 ; they said the invoice would specify "tivo model only" When I called the Installer again he said he had my appointment scheduled; the lady in the office said they had plenty of DVRs. When I said it must be tivo and not R-15 ; she checked and said they would bring me a tivo. I don't think D* or the Installer know what they are doing on this offer and I am sure I don't. As near as I can tell, the installer brings the unit regardless of whether you need another cable run or not -- Other wise, I think they would have shipped me one direct as I requested . Won;t know till Friday.


Hmmmm....Sounds a little ridiculous. It seems to point to the installers bringing the units, though. Darn. Maybe, since it says the invoice will specify it be a TiVo unit, we'll be able to choose.

Ricky


----------



## marrone

Just called...they offered (after a little pushing) the $10 off HBO and free showtime for 6 months. But no $$$ off monthly fee. I said I'll call back.

Maybe I'll ask for the $$$ off monthly fee first...then ask about the movie channels (am more interested in $$$ off than the moive channels).

Didn't someone say they could get $10 off monthly fee, as opposed to $5, or am I confusing that with the $10 off HBO?

-Mike


----------



## Proc

What number is everyone calling for this $2 HBO and free Showtime deal?

I called the 800-824-9081 number, is that retention?

Anyhow, I am in good standing and have had big issues with my H20, and yet, when I asked about the HBO and/or Showtime deal, I was told negative.

Is there another number I need to call?


----------



## 15968

I just called DTV and the lady confirmed that the tech will bring out the DVR (it is not shipped to me). She did say that for this offer, DTV is shipping the DVR to the installer and its not something coming out of the installers inventory. I asked who is installing and she said its handled through Ironwood Communications. I called that number and he confirmed that my install is Thursday morning and the tech would bring a DVR that is being shipped to them from DTV. I did ask about getting an earlier install, but he said until they have the DVR coming to them, they can't do earlier (but if it comes in early they would look at rescheduling me if possible).

So, I'll just sit back and wait until Thursday....


----------



## tivohaydon

I currently pay $5/mo for my TiVo service. If I take advantage of the DVR4ME offer and activate the unit will I get bumped up to the current $6/mo fee?

This would make 5 TiVos in the house which is really overkill for me. >1.2TB on these and only two TVs. I'd pick one up as a backup if my TiVo service fee doesn't get bumped up.


----------



## djeffries21

I ordered mine on friday the 27th and still today there was no order details. So I called D* and the CSR acted like he had no idea was I was talking about. So I reordered and It worked fine just like before. I have printouts of both times. Has anyone else had this problem And should the CSR be aware of this offer? I don't know if I was charged both times or not. 



DVR 40
Sd DVR40
R-10
R-15


----------



## Bob_Newhart

kpm807 said:


> i dont know what number u called but u didnt call dtv/ they wouldnt charge u $475 on ur bill. they wouldnt charge u if u werent at home when the tech came, they would just have u reschedule. the tech cant charge u for gas and there is NO upgrade that cost $299. oh yeh by the way...when they setup a service call or an upgrade HAVE to give u a specific date and a time between 8-12 or 1-5pm! so i dont know where u got that lie from. maybe u was calling dish network.


uh, u di-in't notice the  ?


----------



## 15968

tivohaydon said:


> I currently pay $5/mo for my TiVo service. If I take advantage of the DVR4ME offer and activate the unit will I get bumped up to the current $6/mo fee?


Come March 1st we all go to $5.99/mo. Its part of the rate hike that DTV is doing (I got a flyer in the mail about it just today to confirm what has been posted in other threads on this).


> This would make 5 TiVos in the house which is really overkill for me. >1.2TB on these and only two TVs. I'd pick one up as a backup if my TiVo service fee doesn't get bumped up.


Do you actively record on all of these boxes? You know if you zipper them, you can do MRV and then you might be able to not have some activated with DTV. But thats really for another topic...


----------



## tivohaydon

Hmmm... Thanks for the info. I guess there's no harm in picking up an extra then.

They all record different things and two aren't even connected to TVs. So as you can imagine, they're fully functional. I could unsubscribe two of them but then I'd have to get into managing/shuffling shows which I'd prefer not to do.


----------



## DesignDawg

Geeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeez.
I just got online to check out the status of mine, and it's all there. --But in the installation date and time, it says "unscheduled." --Despite the fact that I HAD to schedule it to make the order, and I have an email telling me "Installation of your DIRECTV System is scheduled for February 04, 2006 between 8 AM to 12 Noon. Please be sure that someone 18 or older is home at the time of the installation. If you need to reschedule, just sign in at DIRECTV.com up to 24 hours before your appointment, by visiting DIRECTV.com/reschedule."

So...what are the odds I'll actually be getting this thing? This Saturday? What a silly way to do business.

Ricky


----------



## 15968

Mine also says unscheduled (thats why I logged a call to them above, I just forgot to mention that in the post). When I called, she confirmed that I am scheduled for Thursday and that website is wrong in the status its showing. Also why I called the actualy vendor scheduling the install to get one more level of assurance that something hasn't broken in the system...


----------



## DesignDawg

MikeF said:


> Mine also says unscheduled (thats why I logged a call to them above, I just forgot to mention that in the post). When I called, she confirmed that I am scheduled for Thursday and that website is wrong in the status its showing. Also why I called the actualy vendor scheduling the install to get one more level of assurance that something hasn't broken in the system...


Good, thanks. :up:


----------



## jleisure279

I just called D* to see if I received a Regional Sports Network and just wasn't aware of it. The CSR replied by stating she could offer me the Sports Pak for $2/month for 6 months. Now that I think about it, she never even answered my original question. 

I think that E* offers a RSN as a part of their AT120 plan, but I have never seen anything like this from D*. Does anyone know the answer to this? I live in the Harrisburg, PA market.


----------



## Dromomaniac

MikeF said:


> So, I'll just sit back and wait until Thursday....


Ironwood also told me that Thursday is the first available day.

So much for trying to save the installer some time...

I called Ironwood Communications and told them I really don't need it installed, since I've done my whole system, have a multi-switch already, etc. The lady said, _Oh, so you know what you're doing, then!"_ She suggested I call DirecTV and have the ship it to me directly.

I called DirecTV, and they told me they don't ship out DVRs. All DVRs have to come from installers. Standard receivers can be mailed. Just their policy... They did recommend I just have the installer deliver the receiver, and then sign off on the paperwork.

So I called Ironwood back. I told them that's what I plan to do. Hopefully I'll have this thing set up on Thursday! :up:


----------



## Mumbo Jumbo

Re: $14.95 email special. Mine came Saturday by FedEx. It is an R10 80GB 70hour DirecTv Tivo unit. Scheduled for installation first week in Feb.


----------



## notanotheracct

has anyone who DID get a $100 rebate from a dvr been able to get in on this offer for the 40gb dvr?


----------



## The Flush

notanotheracct said:


> has anyone who DID get a $100 rebate from a dvr been able to get in on this offer for the 40gb dvr?


Yes.


----------



## Mumbo Jumbo

Re: $14.95 email special. Mine came Saturday by FedEx. It is an R10 80GB 70hour DirecTv Tivo unit. Scheduled for installation first week in Feb.


----------



## The Flush

Mumbo Jumbo said:


> Re: $14.95 email special. Mine came Saturday by FedEx. It is an R10 80GB 70hour DirecTv Tivo unit. Scheduled for installation first week in Feb.


I sure hope that they are not sending me an R10 since I want to hack and network it with my existing S2. But I guess even an R10 is worth the $15. I can either use it or Ebay it.


----------



## DavidO

Mumbo Jumbo said:


> Re: $14.95 email special. Mine came Saturday by FedEx. It is an R10 80GB 70hour DirecTv Tivo unit. Scheduled for installation first week in Feb.


Uh-oh, I was counting on mine to be a non-R10, so I can hack it.

I don't care how big the hard drive is, but I really don't want the R10.


----------



## DesignDawg

Mumbo Jumbo said:


> Re: $14.95 email special. Mine came Saturday by FedEx. It is an R10 80GB 70hour DirecTv Tivo unit. Scheduled for installation first week in Feb.


If you don't mind, please get the voting started in my tracking poll here , so we can keep a tally of what everyone receives.

Thanks,

Ricky


----------



## Dromomaniac

Mumbo Jumbo said:


> Re: $14.95 email special. Mine came Saturday by FedEx. It is an R10 80GB 70hour DirecTv Tivo unit. Scheduled for installation first week in Feb.


Welcome to TC.

So much for the "rule" about sending receivers by mail...


----------



## andbye

Mumbo Jumbo said:


> Re: $14.95 email special. Mine came Saturday by FedEx. It is an R10 80GB 70hour DirecTv Tivo unit. Scheduled for installation first week in Feb.


 Could you tell us what area you in and also where the R10 was shipped from?


----------



## Mumbo Jumbo

Carolinas. Shipped from Memphis, Tenn.


----------



## Tivogre

If you get an R10, you have EVERY RIGHT to refuse it / insist that DirecTV supply the correct unit. 

The offer CLEARLY states a tivo with UP TO 35 HOURS. 

Since R10s didn't come with 40GB drives... 

DTV would probably think you were nuts... complaining about TOO MUCH space, but you ARE the customer!


----------



## tonyp126

I received my "free" DVR today and it is an R10. When I called to activiate it I was told I had to commit to a 2 year agreement. The CRS was adamant that a new 2 year commitment was required with all DVR activations. I told her nowhere in the email or paperwork was the 2 year commitment specified and that I needed to speak to her supervisor. I was on hold for about 2 minutes and she came back on and she said this was a new plan she was not aware of and no new commitment was required and she apologized. 

Please make sure you do not automatically re-up for 2 years as they want you to.


----------



## tonyp126

I also had them cancel the installation I had scheduled for Saturday. We'll see if they still show up.


----------



## bnm81002

I see that a few of the people have gotten the R10 units and when activating the units it requires a 2 year commitment, seems to me that Directv is trying to put a scam to us here, locking people in for 2 years and in the process getting rid of their R10 supplies so that they can sell their R15 units, especially when they never mention anything about a commitment and that the unit can record up to 35 hours(when the R10 clearly records beyond 35 hrs. with a 80GB drive) :down: :down: :down:


----------



## beartrap

bnm81002 said:


> I see that a few of the people have gotten the R10 units and when activating the units it requires a 2 year commitment, seems to me that Directv is trying to put a scam to us here, locking people in for 2 years and in the process getting rid of their R10 supplies so that they can sell their R15 units, especially when they never mention anything about a commitment and that the unit can record up to 35 hours(when the R10 clearly records beyond 35 hrs. with a 80GB drive) :down: :down: :down:


Oh, please. Read what tony wrote. The CSR admitted that she was mistaken and apologized. He wasn't required to commit for two years. As for getting an R10; well, if you don't like it send it back. They're only charging you $15 for crying out loud. I can't believe you're complaining when they're delivering more than they're promising.


----------



## Tivogre

beartrap said:


> Oh, please. Read what tony wrote. The CSR admitted that she was mistaken and apologized. He wasn't required to commit for two years. As for getting an R10; well, if you don't like it send it back. They're only charging you $15 for crying out loud. I can't believe you're complaining when they're delivering more than they're promising.


I can't believe that YOU don't realize that the R10 is SO MUCH LESS than they are promising!

You've got a LOT of reading to do!


----------



## bnm81002

beartrap said:


> Oh, please. Read what tony wrote. The CSR admitted that she was mistaken and apologized. He wasn't required to commit for two years. As for getting an R10; well, if you don't like it send it back. They're only charging you $15 for crying out loud. I can't believe you're complaining when they're delivering more than they're promising.


well more than half the people in here didn't want a R10 or R15 unit because those can't be hacked w/o a specific prom needed, so that's why when it's stated in the offer "records up to 35 hours" it's not supposed to be a R10 or R15 unit which records beyond 35 hours, as for the commitment of 2 years, she may have made a mistake but we all know how those billing statements come in and it does have it posted in, so yeah I'm complaining because Directv can never be trusted at all(what about those price increases that will be coming, 2 increases in a short period of time, guess it's not worth COMPLAINING huh?)


----------



## The Flush

What will all this free DVRs do to the price of series 2s on Ebay. Will it be enough to lower the ebay prices? Ebay prices seem kind of high.


----------



## Finnstang

Here is a link to what I posted over in the poll thread.


----------



## robsshadow

Tried to get 2 dvrs for $14.95. You are only allowed 1 per 365 days but could purchase second 1 for $99.99


----------



## scalo

if you buy the second one for $99 can you get the $100 rebate?


----------



## beartrap

Tivogre said:


> I can't believe that YOU don't realize that the R10 is SO MUCH LESS than they are promising!
> 
> You've got a LOT of reading to do!


I'm sorry, but this goes right over my head. An attempt at sarcasm, maybe? If not, please clue me in.


----------



## ping

beartrap said:


> I'm sorry, but this goes right over my head. An attempt at sarcasm, maybe? If not, please clue me in.


The reason most people were so excited about this was they were promised a true Series 2 system, not a "Series 2.5" R10. The former can be trivially hacked to provide most of what a standalone TiVo can do. The latter, on the other hand, requires a fairly significant hardware modification beyond the skill or inclination of most people.


----------



## beartrap

bnm81002 said:


> well more than half the people in here didn't want a R10 or R15 unit because those can't be hacked w/o a specific prom needed, so that's why when it's stated in the offer "records up to 35 hours" it's not supposed to be a R10 or R15 unit which records beyond 35 hours, as for the commitment of 2 years, she may have made a mistake but we all know how those billing statements come in and it does have it posted in, so yeah I'm complaining because Directv can never be trusted at all(what about those price increases that will be coming, 2 increases in a short period of time, guess it's not worth COMPLAINING huh?)


Don't confuse the issue. I wasn't talking at all about price increases. D* never said the offer was for a hackable DVR. I was pointing out two things: first, that after some initial confusion on the part of the CSR, tony was not required to commit for two years. If tony (or anyone else who takes the offer) gets a billing statement that shows an additional commitment, that's a different story. But that hasn't happened yet. Second, I was pointing out the irony in complaining that one gets a DVR that records 70 hours when the offer was for one that only records up to 35 hours. That's all.


----------



## ping

beartrap said:


> D* never said the offer was for a hackable DVR.


Obviously they didn't word it that way, but it was a reasonable conclusion given the description.

On the other hand, a DSR6000 would have fit the description as well, which is one reason I didn't pull the trigger on this offer.


----------



## 15968

ping said:


> The reason most people were so excited about this was they were promised a true Series 2 system, not a "Series 2.5" R10. The former can be trivially hacked to provide most of what a standalone TiVo can do. The latter, on the other hand, requires a fairly significant hardware modification beyond the skill or inclination of most people.


while I had my hopes up (WAAAAY UP) that this would be a Series 2 DTiVo, DTV never "promised a true Series 2 system". They only said the offer was for a refurbished 35 hour DirectTiVo DVR. We all made the assumption this would be a Series 2 since there has never been a 35 hour R10 or R15 (which I think was a fair assumption). My guess is DTV sees this as upgrading us to an 70 hour unit for the same deal, but for most people in this forum, the Series 2 is more exciting than how many hours is on the unit due to the hackability.

I plan on calling DTV and/or Ironwood Comm today to find out if they can tell me what model is being sent to me. I'll probably accept the R10 if thats what it is but it will probably go into a closet to collect dust (or out onto eBay) soon as my plan is to reaplace my Series 1's with Series 2's and zipper them.


----------



## TrippM

Just received a Hughes SD DVR 40 delivered via FedEx.


----------



## DesignDawg

TrippM said:


> Just received a Hughes SD DVR 40 delivered via FedEx.


A-HA! A true Series 2! And delivered via FedEx. Just when you think there's a rhyme or reason to it, you get thrown a loop. Thanks for voting in my poll, TrippM!

So, we have R10s, R15s, and Series 2s, coming both via FedEx, and via installers. I guess we'll have a little of every option in my poll. How bizarre. Looks like a total luck of the draw situation, huh?

Ricky


----------



## loganasu

jleisure279 said:


> I just called D* to see if I received a Regional Sports Network and just wasn't aware of it. The CSR replied by stating she could offer me the Sports Pak for $2/month for 6 months. Now that I think about it, she never even answered my original question.
> 
> I think that E* offers a RSN as a part of their AT120 plan, but I have never seen anything like this from D*. Does anyone know the answer to this? I live in the Harrisburg, PA market.


D* has Comcast SportsNet -- 629 · CSNDC


----------



## TrippM

DesignDawg said:


> A-HA! A true Series 2! And delivered via FedEx. Just when you think there's a rhyme or reason to it, you get thrown a loop. Thanks for voting in my poll, TrippM!
> 
> So, we have R10s, R15s, and Series 2s, coming both via FedEx, and via installers. I guess we'll have a little of every option in my poll. How bizarre. Looks like a total luck of the draw situation, huh?
> 
> Ricky


Just to add a little background information on my situation. After reading on this forum about the freebies being given out to other DTV customers, I called retention to see if I could get any deals or hardware. The results were not satisfactory, in fact I was very unhappy with the response. I continued a dialogue with various CSR's and account specialist's via email and the phone as I explored my options with Dish and Comcast. My best alternative looked to be Dish and I was getting ready to sign up when I read about the $14.95 Tivo here and ordered one. The best offer DTV had offered was a free Tivo but $99 for installation. About 10 minutes after I placed my order another account specialist called. This guy sounded a little more knowledgeable and was able to make me an offer of a Tivo for $14.95 and a new receiver to replace another unit that is starting to act up and this is supposed to include "installation" but that is a non issue. I told the rep about the order I had placed and asked if I would get two Tivos but was told only one rebate per year. He cancelled my online order and placed a new one along with the receiver order. I asked if it was the same Tivo in the offer and he told me it would actually be a 80 hour unit and that I would have to commit to a 2 year agreement. I figured what the hell, ok. He scheduled an installer for Friday 2/3. I'll fish a line through an inside wall so the installer can run out some coax for the second tuner.
I was surprised to see the Hughes 40 hr unit arrive today so I'm thinking that I should only be bound by the online agreement and not have to commit to 2 more years. The new receiver must be coming with the installer on Friday.


----------



## scalo

Why and how are some people getting the units shipped to their home and others have to have them delivered by the installer? Does this have to with location? or did I miss something when I ordered mine.


----------



## danc8379

Did any of you who managed to get the online offer to work (and not just get the error message over and over again) happen to already have an equipment commitment? I'm just a few months into a two year agreement for my HD receiver, and I wonder if that has anything to do with not letting this order go through? Just a thought....


----------



## DesignDawg

danc8379 said:


> Did any of you who managed to get the online offer to work (and not just get the error message over and over again) happen to already have an equipment commitment? I'm just a few months into a two year agreement for my HD receiver, and I wonder if that has anything to do with not letting this order go through? Just a thought....


Yes, I already had a commitment.


----------



## danc8379

DesignDawg said:


> Yes, I already had a commitment.


Did it go through for you the first time, or did you get error messages first?


----------



## briansk11

I just got the HR10-250 about 3 weeks ago and signed up and got this offer first time on Friday. No error. If you are having problems try deleting your temporary internet files in Explorer and see if that helps. Its amazing how much that fixes.


----------



## scalo

I already had a commitment and it went through the very first time for me, I just renewed my commitment last week so it has absolutely nothing to with it.


----------



## Martyp

TrippM said:


> Just to add a little background information on my situation. After reading on this forum about the freebies being given out to other DTV customers, I called retention to see if I could get any deals or hardware. The results were not satisfactory, in fact I was very unhappy with the response. I continued a dialogue with various CSR's and account specialist's via email and the phone as I explored my options with Dish and Comcast. My best alternative looked to be Dish and I was getting ready to sign up when I read about the $14.95 Tivo here and ordered one. The best offer DTV had offered was a free Tivo but $99 for installation. About 10 minutes after I placed my order another account specialist called. This guy sounded a little more knowledgeable and was able to make me an offer of a Tivo for $14.95 and a new receiver to replace another unit that is starting to act up and this is supposed to include "installation" but that is a non issue. I told the rep about the order I had placed and asked if I would get two Tivos but was told only one rebate per year. He cancelled my online order and placed a new one along with the receiver order. I asked if it was the same Tivo in the offer and he told me it would actually be a 80 hour unit and that I would have to commit to a 2 year agreement. I figured what the hell, ok. He scheduled an installer for Friday 2/3. I'll fish a line through an inside wall so the installer can run out some coax for the second tuner.
> I was surprised to see the Hughes 40 hr unit arrive today so I'm thinking that I should only be bound by the online agreement and not have to commit to 2 more years. The new receiver must be coming with the installer on Friday.


Well I called and after being a top tier customer for 6 years they are giving me $40 off the bill for 6 months. Mind you i have 6 boxes of which 4 are dvr's think I will get the 15.00 dvr from online and get the installer to put in the bigger switch that he will need


----------



## tonyp126

danc8379 said:


> Did any of you who managed to get the online offer to work (and not just get the error message over and over again) happen to already have an equipment commitment? I'm just a few months into a two year agreement for my HD receiver, and I wonder if that has anything to do with not letting this order go through? Just a thought....


My 2 year commitment is about to expire next month. I ordered online without difficulty. I wasn't thrilled about getting an R10, but I did replace a non-DVR unit so now I can record and rewind in my office, although only with one tuner. I already have a HD Tivo in the family room and an SD Tivo in the bedroom. I'd be interested to hear if anyone got a series 2 while ordering online.

The confirmation email did say I needed to keep the unit activated for 30 days or I would be required to pay $150. I'm not sure why because I already pay for Total Choice so I have no Tivo fees. Anyone know why that is?


----------



## BrianT

I called yesterday, and the best they could do was an $18 one time credit to offset the price increase for 6 months. They said they had no special offers at all on premium channels. I'm thinking when they look at my account, they see the Sunday Ticket and realize I'm not going to leave D*. Anyone who is getting all the good deals have Sunday Ticket?


----------



## Rainy Dave

tonyp126 said:


> The confirmation email did say I needed to keep the unit activated for 30 days or I would be required to pay $150. I'm not sure why because I already pay for Total Choice so I have no Tivo fees. Anyone know why that is?


Interesting. The blurb in my confirmation email was: 


> You are not obligated to continue your subscription to DIRECTV programming for any specific duration. Existing customers may activate additional receivers with their existing DIRECTV programming package. FAILURE TO ACTIVATE THE DIRECTV SYSTEM WITHIN 30 DAYS OF RECEIPT MAY RESULT IN A CHARGE OF $150 FOR EACH DIRECTV RECEIVER NOT ACTIVATED.


It doesn't say that I needed to keep it activated.


----------



## tonyp126

Dave, that is correct, I was going from memory. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## DesignDawg

Mine just came via FedEx. My wife just called me about it. It's a Hughes SDDVR40. So, make that another Series2 via FedEx. Just FYI, mine has always said the installer would bring it. --But my installation is not scheduled until Saturday. Looks like I'll be able to cancel it! 

I was hoping for an R15 though... Oh well. Anyone want to trade? 

Ricky


----------



## andbye

When I bring up the order status and confirmation window; it says " Status: Shipped"
Below that it says installation is included and gives the date. On my order I had checked that I did not need equipment re-located. I made calls to assure that I would get a tivo DVR. They said they would mark my invouce to read "tivo model only" When the order status reads "Shipped " does that mean it is being shipped to me or to my installer?


----------



## DesignDawg

andbye said:


> When I bring up the order status and confirmation window; it says " Status: Shipped"
> Below that it says installation is included and gives the date. On my order I had checked that I did not need equipment re-located. I made calls to assure that I would get a tivo DVR. They said they would mark my invouce to read "tivo model only" When the order status reads "Shipped " does that mean it is being shipped to me or to my installer?


Well, I don't know, because my order status says "not applicable" for shipping status, which means my order did not include any shipment, and it says I have an install scheduled for this Saturday, but the thing arrived on my doorstep today. The installer just called to see if I wanted an earlier date. I called them back, and they say they are supposed to be bringing me a DVR. WTF?

Ricky


----------



## innocentfreak

DesignDawg said:


> Well, I don't know, because my order status says "not applicable" for shipping status, which means my order did not include any shipment, and it says I have an install scheduled for this Saturday, but the thing arrived on my doorstep today. The installer just called to see if I wanted an earlier date. I called them back, and they say they are supposed to be bringing me a DVR. WTF?
> 
> Ricky


Sounds like you may get an R15 also after all.


----------



## renov

Mine came today via FedEx. It's a Hughes SD DVR40. I'm new to the wonderful world of Tivo. Is this a good Model?


----------



## andbye

Well I hope I get one shipped to me and the installer brings one also like with DesignDawg -- then I might have a choice. I don't care if the Installer comes by because I want to talk to him about getting the new 5 Lnb dish to replace the two triple Lnb dishes they put up when they didn't know how to cascade.to accommodate 10 lines for 2 HD tivos and 3 dtivos . The Installer told me once that he had only R15s; then another time said he had "other" tivo DVRs. I don't want an R15 and really prefer an older model to an R10


----------



## DesignDawg

andbye said:


> Well I hope I get one shipped to me and the installer brings one also like with DesignDawg -- then I might have a choice. I don't care if the Installer comes by because I want to talk to him about getting the new 5 Lnb dish to replace the two triple Lnb dishes they put up when they didn't know how to cascade.to accommodate 10 lines for 2 HD tivos and 3 dtivos . The Installer told me once that he had only R15s; then another time said he had "other" tivo DVRs. I don't want an R15 and really prefer an older model to an R10


Well, guys, it'd be totally intereting to do it and just see how it shakes out, but I've decided I'm definitely not going to let them come out and give me an additional receiver. I didn't even NEED this one as it is. And I got exactly what they were offering. I was HOPING for more, but I certainly couldn't have expected more. So, even though I know I could let them come out and give me another, I'm going to call tomorrow and explain the situation and cancel the install. It's just the right thing to do. I'm about to activate this one to see my end of the bargain through. I will, however, still trade this unit for an R15 if anyone wants one. I see no ethical reason not to consider that. PM if you'r einterested (I doubt anyone here even HAS an R15)

Good luck,

Ricky


----------



## jr461

When I bought the $14.95 unit, it said it would be delivered by the installer and I had to set up an appointment right there. I set it up for 2/11. The unit arrived today, and is a Hughes DVR 40.


----------



## newbie101

Mine is on order, and shipping status does say "Not applicable" like DesignDawg's. I assume the installation is free, will this include a multiswitch>? or do I have to pay fo it?


----------



## 15968

The install will include the multiswitch (or an upgrade on your multiswitch) if its needed for the install to give you the service that you ordered.

The install (basic, ie, what it takes to get it working) is free and part of the deal.


----------



## bnm81002

MikeF said:


> The install will include the multiswitch (or an upgrade on your multiswitch) if its needed for the install to give you the service that you ordered.
> 
> The install (basic, ie, what it takes to get it working) is free and part of the deal.


what about relocating a receiver that I have already, is that included with the basic installation? it's free as well? thanks


----------



## 15968

bnm81002 said:


> what about relocating a receiver that I have already, is that included with the basic installation? it's free as well? thanks


Yes. When you do this offer, you have to make a choice if this is replacing an existing receiver or if a relocation is necessary. I chose relocate (while I really don't need the relocation) as I need a new multiswitch, but in talking to the installer (to find out what type of box is coming to me on Thursday) he confirmed they have in the order to do a relocation, and upgrade my multiswitch.


----------



## bnm81002

MikeF said:


> Yes. When you do this offer, you have to make a choice if this is replacing an existing receiver or if a relocation is necessary. I chose relocate (while I really don't need the relocation) as I need a new multiswitch, but in talking to the installer (to find out what type of box is coming to me on Thursday) he confirmed they have in the order to do a relocation, and upgrade my multiswitch.


makes it more and more tempting to get the OFFER, wonder if they install on Sundays?


----------



## turt

For those of you getting an error:

I tried to purchase airline tickets online a month ago. After several failures I called the company. The agent stated that recently many banks (credit unions?) have blocked online purchaces for the protection of the customers. She said to call and ask them to remove the blocking. I haven't done that and I got the same error message trying to get the DVR offer. I used a different credit/debit card and it went right through. My guess is that's your problem.


----------



## rlmalmberg

....at least not in my case. I've tried 4 different cards now...m/c and visa.

I've used 3 different browsers, 4 different computers, I've removed the router and gone straight into the modem, I've cleared my cache, restarted my computer, changed my security and privacy settings....whew! I'm out of ideas. anyone????


----------



## newsposter

rlmalmberg said:


> ....at least not in my case. I've tried 4 different cards now...m/c and visa.
> 
> I've used 3 different browsers, 4 different computers, I've removed the router and gone straight into the modem, I've cleared my cache, restarted my computer, changed my security and privacy settings....whew! I'm out of ideas. anyone????


this may or may not work......telephone?


----------



## TrippM

I checked my order online and it also shows "not applicable" for shipping but I've actually been charged shipping twice. Once on my credit card and once on my bill. I'm curious to see what the installer will show up with on Friday.


----------



## scalo

newsposter said:


> this may or may not work......telephone?


You can not call to take advantage of this offer, you can only log into your account and order new equipment with the code DVR4ME. This has been tried and failed by many people in this post.


----------



## Finnstang

I got an SD-DVR40 delivered to me via Fedex yesterday. I called this AM and cancelled my installetion appointment. Let's see...I was just into a brand new two-year commitment because of my new HR10-250...my shipping status has always said Not Applicable on the orders page, but Shipped when I look at the Details screen...when I placed my order online, I chose that I would not be relocating an existing receiver...and when I called D* yesterday to try and get an estimate of when I would be receiving it, they told me that _I_ would not be getting it, but an installer would be bringing it. I said that that was not what was said online in the offer, but she was adamant about the fact that it would come from the local installer. I got the phone number from them for the installer and called them to see if the work order said what unit I would be receiving. The installer said that all they had in-stock were R15's. So I called D* again to tell them that if it was infact going to be a R15 coming from the installer, I wished to cancel. The guy I talked to looked up my order number and said "Oh, this is a TiVo Blowout order?" and I said yes. He said that it _would_ be drop shipped directly to my address and gave me the Fedex tracking #. I looked up the tracking # online to make sure it was valid and he wasn't just blowing smoke, then I asked him if he knew what unit it would be. He said that it would be a 35 hr unti w/ TiVo, and I said "So no R10 or R15?", and he said that was correct and that it could be any of the Series 1's or Series 2's. Luckily, that all turned out to be correct info for me anyway, and I received my SD-DVR40 a day before scheduled delivery from Fedex.

I seems to me ,from some of the above posts, that some people are interested in giving up R15's/R10's for older hackable units, and some are interested in getting there hands on the latest equipment from D*. Maybe someone interested in that should start a new thread (if they haven't already and I just am not seeing it) for trading them.


----------



## The Flush

MikeF said:


> Yes. When you do this offer, you have to make a choice if this is replacing an existing receiver or if a relocation is necessary. I chose relocate (while I really don't need the relocation) as I need a new multiswitch, but in talking to the installer (to find out what type of box is coming to me on Thursday) he confirmed they have in the order to do a relocation, and upgrade my multiswitch.


What's relocation got to do with the need for a new multiswitch. You may or may not need a new switch, regardless of whether you relocate another receiver, depending on what your current setup is. In my case my 3x4 switch is full with one DVR and 2 non DVRs. I'll replace one of the non-DVRs, not relocate it, but I'll still need a new switch. If someone already has 3 DVRs on a 3x8 switch, they will not need a new switch when adding the new DVR.


----------



## danc8379

rlmalmberg said:


> ....at least not in my case. I've tried 4 different cards now...m/c and visa.
> 
> I've used 3 different browsers, 4 different computers, I've removed the router and gone straight into the modem, I've cleared my cache, restarted my computer, changed my security and privacy settings....whew! I'm out of ideas. anyone????


I wonder if its just volume? Maybe they're running low on inventory? Has anyone been able to get this to go through yesterday or today?


----------



## Finnstang

danc8379 said:


> I wonder if its just volume? Maybe they're running low on inventory? Has anyone been able to get this to go through yesterday or today?


I can get to the page right now by going to my account and doing Add a DVR then entering DVR4ME in the Promo Code box.


----------



## danc8379

Finnstang said:


> I can get to the page right now by going to my account and doing Add a DVR then entering DVR4ME in the Promo Code box.


I think everyone can get to the page....the problem is after entering all the info, credit card info and then hitting confirm that the error message comes up.


----------



## beartrap

danc8379 said:


> I wonder if its just volume? Maybe they're running low on inventory? Has anyone been able to get this to go through yesterday or today?


It's not volume or inventory. I have been trying continuously since Thursday evening, when information on the offer was first posted here, to take advantage. I can always log in to my online account and get to the offer screen using the DVR4ME code. I can always verify my address, enter credit card information and check that I agree to the terms of the deal. And always (must be over 100 times now), when I click on the "Purchase" button to complete the transaction, I get the "system error" message. I've tried using three different credit cards on three different computers at two different locations (including my local public library).

The problem has got to be on D*'s end; something in their system doesn't want to work with my account. Numerous CSRs have told me that the offer cannot be done on the telephone, but I have been told that I qualify for the offer- I just have to do it online! Yesterday, a CSR in retention offered to send me an R15 for free, but I told him no thanks because I really want a TiVo box. At this point, I'm ready to give up and just take the R15, as long as there's no additional commitment and installation is free (I need a fourth line from the dish and a multiswitch).


----------



## danc8379

beartrap said:


> Yesterday, a CSR in retention offered to send me an R15 for free, but I told him no thanks because I really want a TiVo box. At this point, I'm ready to give up and just take the R15, as long as there's no additional commitment and installation is free (I need a fourth line from the dish and a multiswitch).


Did you start with the regular customer service line and get transferred to retention to get this offer? I'd be happy with a free R15, just don't want to jump through 100 hoops and customer service reps who have no idea what I'm talking about to get it.


----------



## beartrap

danc8379 said:


> Did you start with the regular customer service line and get transferred to retention to get this offer? I'd be happy with a free R15, just don't want to jump through 100 hoops and customer service reps who have no idea what I'm talking about to get it.


No, I usually go straight to retention, because those guys seem to be much better informed.


----------



## 15968

I know someone that ordered one of these just this morning. They never got an error or anything. It appears to me that those getting errors have something wrong with their account in the DirecTV database or something, and this is causing this issue of the order not able to be processed. Maybe call retention directly and tell them that if you are such a valued customer and they can't work this out, maybe its time to look at cable options. Or have them authorize you to get a DVR80 from ValueElectronics, they give you an instant rebate on it and you don't have to commit to 2 years...


----------



## robsshadow

I order one yesterday no problem


----------



## The Flush

Is there a difference in the way former Pegasucks customers online accounts are set up that could be a difference between those who can order the free DVR and those who can't? I'm a former Pegasucks customer who had no problem, and I never even received the email invitation, just followed the link from this board. It's probably not the cause, but I do remember when I was switched from Pegasucks to DTV directly, I could not set up an online account for a long time after the transistion.


----------



## danc8379

The weird thing is that some people have said that they were getting the error message, but kept trying and finally it worked. So that makes me think it's not something to do with each individual's account.


----------



## scalo

Has anyone who received their DVR via fedex also had the installer show up? and if so did the installer have another DVR with them? I called D* and got my tracking number for Fedex and was also told that an installer was coming out Saturday with another DVR. If you call to get your tracking number and they say they don't know what you are talking about let them know it is for the DVR Blowout Sale and they will find your tracking number.


----------



## farleyruskz

Just placed my order without any errors. Here's to hoping for something other than an R10/R15.


----------



## RandallW

Well, I called in for my tracking # and had a very pleasant young lady who helped me out. She actually even looked it up online at fedex for me to give me the estimated delivery date.

According to fedex I should be getting it Feb 3rd. (Shipping from Memphis, TN to Sunnyvale, CA). It said the box was 12.1 pounds! =P DVR's aren't that heavy...


----------



## scalo

mine shows 12.4 lbs

I have a feeling that those of you that had your DVR4ME DVR's delivered by the installer (R-10 and R-15) are going to be receiving your other (40GB) one via fedex and then what is going to happen? are you going to be charged full price for the one you got from the installer or can you use the $100 rebate or what?


----------



## dtivo04

I'm not quite sure why everyone is so excited about this offer. D*TV has been offering Tivo DVRs for free (after rebate) for some time now. But based on the chatter, I was curious - Am I missing something?

If I already have 2 Directivos (DSR 708 - 70hrs), is there any reason why I should jump on this offer? The only reason I can think of is so that I can have a D-Tivo before it goes into extinction. But if I use this offer, would I have to keep this D-Tivo unit active for the 2 yr period?

Sorry for my confusing post - But since $15 is so cheap, I'm considering doing it, but need some opinions of why.

Thanks


----------



## 15968

dtivo04 said:


> I'm not quite sure why everyone is so excited about this offer. D*TV has been offering Tivo DVRs for free (after rebate) for some time now. But based on the chatter, I was curious - Am I missing something?


This is a no strings attached offer. You do not have to do a new commitment and for those interested in hacking, you appear to be able to get a cheap Series 2. I have friends that have wanted to move to a DVR but haven't wanted to shell out $100 up front then deal with trying to get the $100 rebate months later, so this was a quick no-brainer to move to a DVR. Sure, DTV has had "free" dvrs for some time, but you had to front them $100+ for the "Free" offer (I personally hate rebates) and you had to increase your commitment by 2 years.


----------



## HogarthNH

dtivo04 said:


> But if I use this offer, would I have to keep this D-Tivo unit active for the 2 yr period?


Commitments are never tied to a particular piece of hardware. You must activate the unit, but you need not keep it activated. You just need to maintain the appropriate level of service. (Any "Total Choice" package)

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/learn/AnnualProgrammingAgreement_eng.jsp

H


----------



## dylanursula

Ok, so I called the peeps (Rons TV) who are meant to be installing mine on the 10th Feb and the CSR tells me I am down for a DTV DVR - and that there is no mention of DVR with Tivo or DTivo with 35hours - thoughts???


----------



## Goattee

dtivo04 said:


> I'm not quite sure why everyone is so excited about this offer. D*TV has been offering Tivo DVRs for free (after rebate) for some time now. But based on the chatter, I was curious - Am I missing something?


I'll tell you what motivates me. This offer has features in the Terms and Conditions that the other recent promos do not:

1) The printed offer says it will be a TiVO-based unit.
2) There will not be any required contract date extension.
3) No rebate/no need to front the payment.
4) DirecTV will be the sponsor for the multiswitch I'm going to need.

DTV previously told me that if I wanted to be assured of a TiVO unit, I should get the DVR at a retailer-- and then pay more for the install. This deal includes the free install.

I wanted to make sure I get a TiVO unit to use as a backup should my current unit fail. My current unit is a 40G and I am hoping the promo will yield me an 80G. (Although DTV is only committing in writing to the former.)


----------



## john-duncan-yoyo

Goattee said:


> I'll tell you what motivates me. This offer has features in the Terms and Conditions that the other recent promos do not:
> 
> 1) The printed offer says it will be a TiVO-based unit.
> 2) There will not be any required contract date extension.
> 3) No rebate/no need to front the payment.
> 
> DTV previously told me that if I wanted to be assured of a TiVO unit, I should get the DVR at a retailer-- and then pay more for the install. This deal includes the free install.
> 
> I wanted to make sure I get a TiVO unit to use as a backup should my current unit fail. My current unit is a 40G and I am hoping the promo will yield me an 80G. (Although DTV is only committing in writing to the former.)


FWIW it is very easy to throw a second hard drive in there and get some space. Check out Weaknees.com for the prepared harddrive but it seems pretty simple to do on your own if you have computer skills.


----------



## rkester

Adding new HDD is pretty easy, just takes time. And since i've done it years ago its gotten so much easier.


----------



## soulman1

Hey,folk! New to the forum but have been a DTV customers for 6 years. Called the number for the programming offer and got 3 months of free SHO and STARZ at 2 dollars a month for 3 months. I'm not a fan of HBO. Was also offered 100 dollar DVR rebate but don't have room for a 2nd unit (I own one Samsung SIR-S4080R 70 hr DTV w/TiVo). All I did was ask and the lady on the other end was very nice (they're always nice) Thanks for the tip.


----------



## tarrkid

So, does "Standard Professional Installation" include a multiswitch if needed? I've got 2 D*TiVos already maxing out the built-in MS in my dish. I'm happy to install it myself, but I'd gladly let someone else do it if they pay for the MS.


----------



## Goattee

tarrkid said:


> So, does "Standard Professional Installation" include a multiswitch if needed?


After yesterday's order I called the (888) number for installation support. They told me that my order already includes a directive to the installer to include a multiswitch.


----------



## mgmrick

Been having the same error message here " system error" while trying to get this offer. Dtv reps no help they say keep trying.

I sent email to dtv they said it was fixed yesterday. Still did not work for me, sent email again. Dtv asked me for info on the problem. Trying to get the info correct I ran thru the link again. Same error message " system errror" When I got that message I pushed my back button to read the screen before that. While I was reading that screen another screen came up. The screen stated the order was already completed and gave me an order number. I ckecked online but not there or at least not yet. Dtv's email gave me an 800 number to call they stated they could help me...

So after getting the system error message try hitting the back button and give it a minute to see what happens.

Rick


----------



## tarrkid

Goattee said:


> After yesterday's order I called the (888) number for installation support. They told me that my order already includes a directive to the installer to include a multiswitch.


Sweet.


----------



## danc8379

mgmrick said:


> So after getting the system error message try hitting the back button and give it a minute to see what happens.
> 
> Rick


That did it for me too! Thanks for the advice. Just hit "back" once, and got the order confirmation screen.


----------



## mgmrick

So am I going to end up with about 50 of these units. As I have tried about that many times?


----------



## Tonedeaf

DesignDawg said:


> Mine just came via FedEx. My wife just called me about it. It's a Hughes SDDVR40. So, make that another Series2 via FedEx. Just FYI, mine has always said the installer would bring it. --But my installation is not scheduled until Saturday. Looks like I'll be able to cancel it!
> 
> I was hoping for an R15 though... Oh well. Anyone want to trade?
> 
> Ricky


I'd be happy to trade my R15 to you for an SDDVR40. I can't stand the R15. Tivo es mas bueno.


----------



## Dromomaniac

:up: 

Glad you guys finally got it to work!

I'm on hold with DirecTV now to see if I can get a tracking number...

...and the CSR (who I didn't have 100% confidence in) says there is no tracking number. But it indicates it has been mailed. But it doesn't tell her which service (UPS/FedEx/etc.). Hmmmmmm......


----------



## djeffries21

I had hit the back button before and got the same results stating the order was complete. I actually have 3 printouts saying the order is complete but D* told me if there is not a confirmation number that it didn't go through. Which there wasn't on any of my printouts. So I did get order complete but it really didn't do anything.


----------



## beartrap

mgmrick said:


> Been having the same error message here " system error" while trying to get this offer. Dtv reps no help they say keep trying.
> 
> I sent email to dtv they said it was fixed yesterday. Still did not work for me, sent email again. Dtv asked me for info on the problem. Trying to get the info correct I ran thru the link again. Same error message " system errror" When I got that message I pushed my back button to read the screen before that. While I was reading that screen another screen came up. The screen stated the order was already completed and gave me an order number. I ckecked online but not there or at least not yet. Dtv's email gave me an 800 number to call they stated they could help me...
> 
> So after getting the system error message try hitting the back button and give it a minute to see what happens.
> 
> Rick


Rick, I discovered this phenomenon several days ago, but my "order is complete" printout did not have any Order Confirmation Number (it did have my D* account #), and the order never showed up in D*'s system. Do you have an Order Confirmation Number? Can you now go into your D* account and see this order?


----------



## rlmalmberg

mgmrick said:


> So after getting the system error message try hitting the back button and give it a minute to see what happens.
> 
> Rick


I don't think that's gonna fly. I was able to do that back on Thursday, but as it's been said there is no confirmation number. According to Directv today, there is no order showing for me in the system, I never got the confirmation e-mail, and my card has not been charged. The rep told me that if there is no confirmation number...there is no order. Sorry.

For all who get the error, be sure to click the email link at the bottom of the error page and send a message. The last rep I talked to (earlier today), told me that they are only just now discovering how many people are affected by the error.

Lynn


----------



## rlmalmberg

haha Beartrap...we must've been typing at the same time.


----------



## mgmrick

I still can not get in any way but by pressing the back button. 

Congratulations! Your order is complete. Printable View 

Please print this page for your records. You will soon receive an E-mail confirmation.

From our website DIRECTV.com you can also check the status of your order - anytime. If you have other questions, please call our Sales Support Team at 1-888-355-7530. 


Your order is already complete. You can check your Order Status or visit your personalized My DIRECTV page to check your profile or reschedule your installation. 




Order Confirmation Number: 
Account Number: xxxxxxx 
Service Address:
RICHARD GROVER 
xxxxx RD 
PORT BYRON, NY 13140 
315-776-xxxx Shipping Address: 
RICHARD GROVER 
xxxx RD 
PORT BYRON, NY 13140 
315-776-xxxx 



Description Unit Price Quantity Price 

DIRECTV® DVR (with TiVo technology)
DIRECTV DVR (DIRECTV hardware, programming and DVR service of $5.99/mo. sold separately.) $0.00 1 $0.00 
Handling and Delivery Fee
$14.95 1 $14.95 
Installation Included
Standard Professional Installation $0.00 1 $0.00 


Subtotal: $14.95 

Tax: $1.20 
Total: $16.15 


As you can see NO order number guess I will call dtv again.

Thanks
Rick


----------



## danc8379

Just re-read my confirmation and I guess I'm in the same boat. No order confirmation #. I just hope my credit card doesn't get charged.


----------



## Mixer

Thanks to all for pointing out this phone number and the great deals. 

I called and was talking to the CSR about hardware he said some interesting things which I was hoping someone here could verify. He stated that the reason you can not toggle between Sat 1 and Sat 2 on the R15 is because Tivo owns a patent for that technology. He also stated that he had a letter in his notes that stated some of the older model DVRs would receive an update that would enable the Active features. Could this be an update for us D*Tivo owners. 

I told him that I ws interested in finding out if there were any deals that were better then what i currently had. He asked if I wanted any particular channel to try out and I said no just loking to see if I can do better then my current deal. He set me up with every movie channel for free for the next 60 days. He also stated it would shut off unles I called to ask to keep any of them active.


----------



## Wolffpack

So how's anyone really getting an order through? Wait until the middle of the night?


----------



## Rainy Dave

Called Retention today. Asked what they have to offer a current customer. Ended up with $2/month HBO, Free Showtime, $5 off Service for the next 6 months. Pleasant call. Great service.


----------



## rkester

Has anyone gotten a call from DTV wit this kind of offer before? I always wondered if they called people to offer then goodies, maybe if they hadnt changed programming in a long time, etc.

I only got one call from them ages ago and it was trying to sell me Showtime. But that was MANY ages ago.


----------



## amcanzo

I tried to order today at 2:15 pm EST. I just put in the code and went thru.
I received the Congrats Page and it DOES have a Confirmation number!  
I never received anything from DTV. Just saw this thread and thought I would try it.


----------



## Tivogre

I just started a thread to facilitate TCF members trading their freebie units to get whaterver model / brand they want:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=285226

Let The Swapping Begin!!!


----------



## mgmrick

Now I can not even check my order status I get this error message

We are sorry, but there was a system error. 

Please call 1-888-238-7177 for further assistance


----------



## mikehome

I call retentions today and asked for any offers for current customers.

Got 6 months free showtime and 3 month free starz. CSR was very nice. I asked if it extended my Contract (which I have none) and he stated NO.

I also ordered one of the freebie DVR's. Will post results once received.


----------



## bnm81002

Tivogre said:


> I just started a thread to facilitate TCF members trading their freebie units to get whaterver model / brand they want:
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=285226
> 
> Let The Swapping Begin!!!


how would the swap happen? shipping costs and all?


----------



## Tivogre

bnm81002 said:


> how would the swap happen? shipping costs and all?


That is TOTALLY up to the swap-er and the swap-ee.


----------



## rlmalmberg

I got a call earlier today telling me the error should be fixed tomorrow. I decided to try one last time before I went to bed tonight, and it went through!!! I've already gotten my confirmation email with the conf. number and installation date.

Anyone who's been getting this error, try again.

Good luck..

Lynn


----------



## Tonedeaf

mikehome said:


> I call retentions today and asked for any offers for current customers.
> 
> Got 6 months free showtime and 3 month free starz. CSR was very nice. I asked if it extended my Contract (which I have none) and he stated NO.
> 
> I also ordered one of the freebie DVR's. Will post results once received.


I also called retention inquiring about my $100 rebate from my R15 purchase several months ago. Got a $100 credit posted to my account anf then asked what they had for programming specials. He gave me all of the movie channels and the Sports Pack for free for 2 months, so essentially Total Choice Platinum. At end of 2 months will automatically go back to my regular programming.


----------



## malloryd

I've been with D* for several years, and have no comittment with them at this time. Wrote them a nice letter to voice my concern about the upcoming price increase, and how as being on a fixed income I would need to re-evaluate my package (Toal Choice +, HBO, and a couple DirecTivo's); I made it clear I was NOT making a threat to leave D* .

I got a call later that evening, and all they were willing to do for me is 3 months of Showtime. I verified that if I accepted it I would not have any commitment. She said no.

Although she was very polite, I was rather disappointed in the whole ordeal. I realize I could call and play CSR roulette, but that seems like too much hassel. They just put FIOS in my neighborhood, and the town right next to me has FIOS-TV; if I need to make phone calls this is probably worth checking out - with all the trees in my area, I'll never be able to get anything other than the 101 satellite anyway.

DCM


----------



## Proc

I just called back (tried several days ago, but no deals to be had) and got HBO/Starz/Showtime/Cinemax/Sports Pack for 2 months. CSR said it would drop off at the end of the two months automatically.


----------



## Tonedeaf

Proc said:


> I just called back (tried several days ago, but no deals to be had) and got HBO/Starz/Showtime/Cinemax/Sports Pack for 2 months. CSR said it would drop off at the end of the two months automatically.


And I thought I was treated extra special.


----------



## mrmcmanus

My unit from the e-mail offer arrived today via Fed-X much to my surprise. I had not been on the forum for a few days and was expecting the unit to be delivered by the installer who is scheduled for 2/14. It is an RCA DVR-40 with the little Tivo guy down on the lower right corner of the front panel. Same remote as my others, thank God. I do love the Tivo remotes as the most user-friendly remotes I have ever had. 80 gigs would be better but so far it looks like only one person has received an 80 gig, or am I wrong?

Mary


----------



## 15968

mrmcmanus said:


> but so far it looks like only one person has received an 80 gig, or am I wrong?


A couple of people have received R10's and R15's (those are both 80GB units, just not hackable Series 2). I received a DVR80 from the installer directly, but that was only because I had called D* and they specifically told me the installer would bring it and nothing had shipped to me. I called the installer ahead of time and basically told them if they were bringing and R15 I'm cancelling the order and I may not accept an R10 (I did this pleasently and not as a threat. Explained why, and the guy understood). They found an old DVR80 and offered that as a swapout (ie: I had to give up the card on one of my Series 1's for it) and I had no problem with that.

So yeah, I got a DVR80, but it wasn't one that was shipped out.


----------



## robsshadow

I received mine today fedex it is a Hughes HDVR2


----------



## dylanursula

Hey all.... I just got a call from my installer confirming the date of install. I asked them about the install process and the girl said that I am down for another receiver which they will bring with them but she coould not say which receiver. What the heck I just got one shipped to me today.... does this mean I will be charged twice??? and what happens to the box that shipped to me


----------



## customd

Got mine yesterday (2/2) via FedEx. A Hughes SD-DVR40. It looks exactly like my Hughes HDVR2. Does anyone know the difference between the 2 units? I can't discern anything different in my searches online.

Also...

- Never was contacted by phone or email by D* about an install.

- Has anyone tried ordering two?


----------



## Wolffpack

customd said:


> Got mine yesterday (2/2) via FedEx. A Hughes SD-DVR40. It looks exactly like my Hughes HDVR2. Does anyone know the difference between the 2 units? I can't discern anything different in my searches online.
> 
> Also...
> 
> - Never was contacted by phone or email by D* about an install.
> 
> - Has anyone tried ordering two?


No difference. Same outside, same inside, same software.


----------



## robsshadow

customd said:


> Got mine yesterday (2/2) via FedEx. A Hughes SD-DVR40. It looks exactly like my Hughes HDVR2. Does anyone know the difference between the 2 units? I can't discern anything different in my searches online.
> 
> Also...
> 
> - Never was contacted by phone or email by D* about an install.
> 
> - Has anyone tried ordering two?


I did you are only allowed one per 365 days. Unless you pay full price for the second one.


----------



## customd

thanks folks.


----------



## tp0d

just got mine today.. Hughes HDRV2-R

I currently have a R10, and dont like it too much.. What differences will I see with the hughes dvr, and what benefits are there? I dont have a fone line close to my box, so the r10 is going reaaaal slow lately.. I have to string a 50 footer from the other room to get fone service to it.. 

mebe i should be posting this in a different area hmm.. feel free to pm or email me, I havent done any hacking yet but i`d like to dabble.. heh

tanx

-j


----------



## hyde76

You'll like the HDVR2. Hackable and clearer screens than the fuzzy R10.


----------



## mgmrick

I got email from dtv that the link was fixed. After trying 50 times in the last week it does now work.

Thanks
Rick


----------



## djeffries21

Ditto same e-mail finally able to order 75-100 attempts later. Better late than never.


----------



## jeff009

So I've read thru this and I don't see the answer/question. I just ordered the free tivo, still waiting on it to be delivered/installed. Now the question I have is, once this is activated can I send in the $100 mailin rebate that is floating around? I don't see why not, this is before 2/28 and I'm activating a Tivo. I realize I have to agree to a 2yr commitment, but just curious if this would work.

Any thoughts? Anyone else going to try?

Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## deniselane

SO I called the Retention number and got $5 off my bill for the next 6 months, plus Showtime and Starz free for 3 months.. yet, my mom called as well adn got all movie channels free for two months, and my SIL called adn got a completely diffrent offer, adn I see soem of you got the sports pack free( which DH woudl LOVE) so if you call and accept one do you have ot wait to call back tillt hat is over? or can you call beack and switch out??


----------



## bnm81002

jeff009 said:


> So I've read thru this and I don't see the answer/question. I just ordered the free tivo, still waiting on it to be delivered/installed. Now the question I have is, once this is activated can I send in the $100 mailin rebate that is floating around? I don't see why not, this is before 2/28 and I'm activating a Tivo. I realize I have to agree to a 2yr commitment, but just curious if this would work.
> 
> Any thoughts? Anyone else going to try?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jeff


the $100 rebate doesn't apply to this offer(check the terms and conditions of the offer, it states that)
there is no 2 year commitment required for this offer(again it states that in the terms and conditions)
see page 2 of this thread and post # 58(posted by Tivogre) for the link posted there to see the offer from Directv, after you sign in, there is the Terms and Conditions shown


----------



## Finnstang

customd said:


> Got mine yesterday (2/2) via FedEx. A Hughes SD-DVR40. It looks exactly like my Hughes HDVR2. Does anyone know the difference between the 2 units? I can't discern anything different in my searches online.
> 
> Also...
> 
> - Never was contacted by phone or email by D* about an install.
> 
> - Has anyone tried ordering two?


_Almost_ the same insides. The SD-DVR40 has RID.


----------



## jeff009

bnm81002 said:


> the $100 rebate doesn't apply to this offer(check the terms and conditions of the offer, it states that)
> there is no 2 year commitment required for this offer(again it states that in the terms and conditions)
> see page 2 of this thread and post # 58(posted by Tivogre) for the link posted there to see the offer from Directv, after you sign in, there is the Terms and Conditions shown


I apologize, maybe I'm not being clear, I'm not asking if I have to use the $100 rebate to get this 'free' tivo. I fully understand that upfront it only costs the s/h charges. My question is, do I qualify for the rebate, in addition to the fact that it is free . I've placed the order, I have the terms and conditions from my order and I see nothing stating that I can't also send in the $100 rebate and get a check from them for $100.

Thoughts?


----------



## jeff009

bnm81002 said:


> did you go to that link that I referred you to? after you sign in, it posts the offer and in the paragraph above the breakdown of the offer and what it entails, it says "This offer does not qualify for the DVR rebate"


Ok, well I didn't see that piece when I ordered late last night, kinda interesting that its not restated in the terms and conditions that are attached to my order confirmation.

Thanks for the follow-up.


----------



## customd

Finnstang said:


> _Almost_ the same insides. The SD-DVR40 has RID.


RID? 
(I searched for the term on this site, but can't find a definition...I'm still learning.)


----------



## ddrumer

customd said:


> RID?
> (I searched for the term on this site, but can't find a definition...I'm still learning.)


Receiver Identification Number. It allows Dtv to track a receiver other than just by the access card.

EVERYBODY!!!! I finally, atfter trying to order the DVR Blowout offer I was finally able to get the $14.95 dvr from DTV. To those who can't still get it to work, keep trying.

ddrumer


----------



## customd

So that would mean it tracks the receiver through the phone line correct? I am of the understanding that D* knows nothing about you via the satellite, only through the call-ins on the land line. Am I wrong about that? (sorry to get off topic here)


----------



## crkeehn

customd said:


> So that would mean it tracks the receiver through the phone line correct? I am of the understanding that D* knows nothing about you via the satellite, only through the call-ins on the land line. Am I wrong about that? (sorry to get off topic here)


No, the RID units will marry the card to that specific receiver ONLY. It was an antipiracy issue.


----------



## ddrumer

customd said:


> So that would mean it tracks the receiver through the phone line correct? I am of the understanding that D* knows nothing about you via the satellite, only through the call-ins on the land line. Am I wrong about that? (sorry to get off topic here)


You are correct, kinda. The satellites are one way communication. The way it works is that the Satellite sends the information Dtv has on file . . . i.e. the Access card number and the RID. the receiver then has this info to compare with what is actually in the unit. If its a diff access card the you would the the OSD "Wrong Access Card Inserted" if the RID info doesn't match the receiver gives the OSD "Receiver Identification Error, Please Call Customer Service with Ext. 726" that is why there is not phone line required for this. The receiver requires phone line only for Caller id if you have/use it and other things like sending the ppv info stored on you access card to Dtv's billing system.

ddrumer


----------



## coachO

I wonder if this will require an additional 2 year contract. It did not say in the terms and conditions. Thoughts?


----------



## customd

The $14.95, at least when I bought it, specifically said that it did not require a commitment. I think it did require activation though, but I can't recall for certain. It's covered in this thread though, and in the fine print.


----------



## *slash*

2 year commitment - no, but they'll add it anyway.. 

I just had mine installed what a pain in the ass. You'd think they'd treat their "good customers" a little better..

First, they brought a DVR with them - even though I already had the one they shipped me. Oh well..
Second, they were only going to install one cable line because the work order said it was an "upgrade" and I had to pay for the second cable.
Third, when I called to activate, I was told I'd have to have a two year commitment. I said "not true"... didn't seem to matter. So, I am told them "no thanks".

Called retention, got a CSR that said ANY new activation requires a commitment - two years for HD and DVRs and one year for standalone/classic systems. Even if I bought the reeiver at a pawn shop - "yes". Told her that wasn't part of the DVR4ME promotion. She said - didn't matter. I began to get a bit upset.. told her I'm thinking I'll just cancel the whole thing... she didn't care. 

Called retention again - was told the same thing... I began to quote the terms and conditions over the phone. She was very nice... put me on hold, came back and said "Yep, No commitment". So, cool, she took off the two year commitment.

Then, when the tech left he said I might get charged for the DVR he brought with him (and left with him) and I might get charged for that second cable run.

Sad.. I called the installation number again and told them about this possible charge and screw up with the work order. They noted it in my account. So.. we'll see.

A bit more work than I had intended with this promotion...


----------



## ddrumer

Yea, the system adds the 2 year commitment on anyway . . . . and my Co-works really suck at their job. The installer was lazy, the 2nd line is included in Standard Profressional Installation when it is a dvr being installed. Sorry you had such a bad time, but a word of advice to other people, Come out swinging, tell the installer what he is going to do and if he doesn't call DTV CIS - 1-888-355-7530 and get The HSP's phone number. Then call and get the local number, sorry we dont have it. And speak with the tech's sup. I know its a lot, but suck it up. What would you do if your food came out cold at a Resturant. ***** and complain talk with someone in the mangement and threaten not to come back, but you will in all likelihood. 

A small story, the other day my buddy at work had a cutomer who was having problems with the installer showing up. We taking no for an answer my buddy, called the HSP, got the local office, spoke with a sup to no avail. Well, he refused to take the ans that they couldn't come out. Well then, he asked to whom else he could speak with. Long stort short, he spoke with the Owner of the local office and She herself called the cust and personally told the cust that she would have her top level guy out there at his convience, all he had to do was name the day and time. 

Moral: You have the same power!

ddrumer


----------



## Jim Abbett

Is anyone else having trouble with the website when trying to order this?

I keep getting an error message. I called DTV and the CSR said she could not process the order. She said it must be done online only.


----------



## ayrton911

Good grief. No way I'm taking this promotion now.  Way too much trouble. If it wasn't for me getting distant networks, I think I'd go back to cable.

If I need a new receiver, I'll just go with weaknees, and take the 2 year commitment. At least I won't have to go through all that work trying to prove everything. 

I wonder what will happen to a place like weaknees, when they go to lease equipment only? I hope they stay around.


----------



## goony

FYI: I posted PDF copies of the "offer" and the "Terms and Conditions" that were present when I ordered on 02-Feb-06.


----------



## mikehome

Just got my DVR installed - It was a R15. I checked my account and POOF...there was a 1 yr commitment that wasn't there b4. I called a csr and of course, he couldnt do anything about it....and couldnt find the promo at first. I asked to be transferred to retentions. The CSR @ retentions was very helpful and took care of the problem. He knows there is a problem with the system and indicated the following:

*When ordering the Freebie online, the system is shipping out a refurb'd DVR (no commitment) and also placing an order with the local installers to install a new DVR. (which requires a commitment)*

If this happens to you, just call retentions and let them know what happened. He told me I lucked out and got a new DVR instead of a old DVR (which I wanted anyways). I still have a DVR coming via Fed EX that I'm suppose to refuse shipment on. Hope this helps!


----------



## stewharr

mikehome said:


> Just got my DVR installed - It was a R15. I checked my account and POOF...there was a 1 yr commitment that wasn't there b4. I called a csr and of course, he couldnt do anything about it....and couldnt find the promo at first. I asked to be transferred to retentions. The CSR @ retentions was very helpful and took care of the problem. He knows there is a problem with the system and indicated the following:


How can you check to see if you have a committment? Or rather, how much longer you have on an existing committment? I have one that should be running out soon, but I don't know if D* has done anything funky to try to keep me on it longer. I haven't really changed anything since my move almost a year ago. Thanks.


----------



## Dromomaniac

Received a DVR40 today via FedEx.


----------



## chipworkman

Called the number asked if any offers were available for loyal customers, All I got was $2.00 a month for Showtime for the next 6 months. Guess I am happy, but not quite the deal that some of you other's got.


----------



## Rainy Dave

Received a DVR40 today via FedEx. Installer coming tomorrow, we'll see what he shows up with.


----------



## Wolffpack

Rainy Dave said:


> Received a DVR40 today via FedEx. Installer coming tomorrow, we'll see what he shows up with.


Rainy Dave....and others, when did your get your order entered?


----------



## farleyruskz

I placed my order online Wednesday afternoon and received an HDVR2 today.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan

Ordered mine Feb 1st got it today from Fedex. A whole pile of cheap cables came with it. They keep multiplying like rabbits. Oh well, it was free


----------



## Rainy Dave

I ordered mine on 1/28.


----------



## Wolffpack

Thanks for the info guys. Got mine in late on the 2nd. Give's me a better idea when to be looking.


----------



## robsshadow

Ordered mine 12/31 received mine 1/3 via fedex


----------



## AZRP

For anybody that got the free refurbished DVR offer, I hope you had better luck with it than I did. First the link in the email didn't work, then after entering all the information I got the system error message. After several phone calls to DTV I kept getting the same answer, "keep trying online". Two weeks of trying and I kept getting the same error and this morning Citi Bank called and said there were dozens of $16.09 charges pending on my credit card. So every time I tried to order online, it charged my card but didn't generate an order. I spent about an hour dancing between CSRs this morning and as a result a tech is supposed to bring me a new DVR tomorrow afternoon. The charge is the same $16.09 and they said they will waive the programming commitment. In the end DTV is making good on thier offer but the frustration was hardly worth it.


----------



## Finnstang

AZRP said:


> For anybody that got the free refurbished DVR offer, I hope you had better luck with it than I did. First the link in the email didn't work, then after entering all the information I got the system error message. After several phone calls to DTV I kept getting the same answer, "keep trying online". Two weeks of trying and I kept getting the same error and this morning Citi Bank called and said there were dozens of $16.09 charges pending on my credit card. So every time I tried to order online, it charged my card but didn't generate an order. I spent about an hour dancing between CSRs this morning and as a result a tech is supposed to bring me a new DVR tomorrow afternoon. The charge is the same $16.09 and they said they will waive the programming commitment. In the end DTV is making good on thier offer but the frustration was hardly worth it.


No offense, but I think this is hilarious. I'm glad D* took care of you somewhat anyway, but just thinking about some of the people that kept trying it and trying it and were getting the error, but might have charges on their cards for each time seems funny to me. Sorry...can't help it. I'm not laughing at anyone in particular, just the whole idea of it and the poor planning on D*'s part with this whole DVR4ME deal.


----------



## AZRP

It is kinda funny, huh. -RP


----------



## scalo

This had to be the easiest promotion for me, I logged in the first time got my DVR from Fedex plus had one delivered from the installer. No problems whatsoever.


----------



## AZRP

Did you keep both of them? -RP


----------



## HDTVsportsfan

Finnstang said:


> No offense, but I think this is hilarious. I'm glad D* took care of you somewhat anyway, but just thinking about some of the people that kept trying it and trying it and were getting the error, but might have charges on their cards for each time seems funny to me. Sorry...can't help it. I'm not laughing at anyone in particular, just the whole idea of it and the poor planning on D*'s part with this whole DVR4ME deal.


I don't mean to be offensive either, but what does this have to do with perceived poor planning on D* part. Do you realize how many variables w/ his local PC could that could come into play for this unfortunate situation that occured w/ AZRP(anti-virus, firewall, ISP to name a few). This type of problem just goes along with the world of technology. It's easy for me to say this because I ordered mine and 4 business days later it arrives.

I don't have an affiliation w/ D* btw.


----------



## scalo

AZRP said:


> Did you keep both of them? -RP


Yes I did, I already had a new comittment, and I was only charged for one of the units.


----------



## Finnstang

HDTVsportsfan said:


> I don't mean to be offensive either, but what does this have to do with perceived poor planning on D* part. Do you realize how many variables w/ his local PC could that could come into play for this unfortunate situation that occured w/ AZRP(anti-virus, firewall, ISP to name a few). This type of problem just goes along with the world of technology. It's easy for me to say this because I ordered mine and 4 business days later it arrives.
> 
> I don't have an affiliation w/ D* btw.


There have been a few posts already from people that were having issues, that said they received an email from D* saying that they found an issue on the site and it was fixed. Those people were then able to order successfully.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan

Finnstang said:


> There have been a few posts already from people that were having issues, that said they received an email from D* saying that they found an issue on the site and it was fixed. Those people were then able to order successfully.


Well....There ya go. My apologies.......

P.S. Thanks for not ripping me a new one.


----------



## knutsont

I ordered on 2/1 and received a DVR39 on 2/6. The installer arrived this morning with an R15. I initially said I didn't want it. He spent about 10 minutes trying to get a hold of his supervisor to clear the rejection, when I finally said I would just keep it. It made his day, and I shouldn't be out anything. I am also curious to see the new DTV software...see if it completely solidifies my marriage to TiVo.

I have not yet activated either. I am running a software update on the DVR39 (was 3.1.1e), then I will activate both. I am fully expecting to "deal with" the 1 or 2-year commitment issue.


----------



## Mr. Furious

Called them up today, and told them that I'd really like to try the R15, but I hate mail-in rebates. The rep said that he could arrange to have one installed, and that it would only cost the aforementioned $14.95.

I asked if there was any way that they could just send one to me and let me install it myself, since I'd done it a few times, and would prefer to avoid the hassle of professional installation that would amount to simply hooking up the wires and calling to activate. He said that wasn't possible.

I asked if he could credit my account the $99.99 that an R15 would cost if I bought it retail, and, after a little hesitation, he said OK. He mentioned that it would be a win for DirecTV because they wouldn't have to waste a $300 service call for installation.

I also made sure that I could switch back to my DTiVo if I hated the R15. He said that I could, though I'd have the 2-year contract no matter what. I'd assumed that would be the case, so no big deal.

Of course, now I have to find a local store that has one... CC's website says that the nearest store has them in stock, but they claimed that they didn't when I went there. I'll be placing the order online after the kids are in bed, and then heading over to pick it up. If it isn't ready in 24 minutes, I get a $24 gift card.


----------



## Guindalf

Walmart has them - plus a good return policy if you don't like it. My local Superstore (opened last week) had three R10s and three R15s when I was there on Sunday.


----------



## rigs49

The Walliemart


----------



## Greg Bimson

jleisure279 said:


> just called D* to see if I received a Regional Sports Network and just wasn't aware of it. The CSR replied by stating she could offer me the Sports Pak for $2/month for 6 months. Now that I think about it, she never even answered my original question.
> 
> I think that E* offers a RSN as a part of their AT120 plan, but I have never seen anything like this from D*. Does anyone know the answer to this? I live in the Harrisburg, PA market.


No, you do not get an RSN. This is because the local RSN monopoly, Comcast Sports Net Philadelphia, claims your area but will not sell the RSN through DirecTV or Dish Network.


----------



## Mr. Furious

Guindalf said:


> Walmart has them - plus a good return policy if you don't like it. My local Superstore (opened last week) had three R10s and three R15s when I was there on Sunday.


That was actually where I went first... there's (sadly) a Wal-Mart not far from my house, but all they had was one R10 and no R15s.


----------



## bnm81002

I ordered mine on 2-1-06 and still haven't received it yet, from the looks of things in this thread and other ones, people seem to be getting one from FED EX and another one with the installer, is it for everyone that has taken this offer from Directv that 2 units will be sent to you? if I call the # that was listed on my order confirmation form, they should give me a tracking # from FED EX, correct?
maybe there should be a poll thread about this, if people are receiving 2 units, 1 from FED EX and another through the installer, what do you think?


----------



## Rainy Dave

They won't neccesarily give you a tracking # even if it is shipped. When I called last week to get the free Showtime, etc the CSR told me that the unit would be delivered by the installer. Lo and behold FedEx brought it yesterday.


----------



## Goattee

I ordered on 1/31. After doing the online order I waited 24 hours and then called the installation number in the confirmation email. They provided me with the FedEx tracking number. 

An RCA DVR39 arrived today. With version 3.1 software. Activated it just fine.

Now I have the install scheduled for Saturday 2/11. I hope he comes with an R15-- I will take it if there is no additional charge.

I also confirmed today that they are coming with the right multiswitch-- the order had specified a 3x4 but I will have two DirecTiVO's + one receiver when they get done-- and perhaps an R15 on top of that. Today's CSR specified a 6x8. So I should be good to go.


----------



## bnm81002

Rainy Dave said:


> They won't neccesarily give you a tracking # even if it is shipped. When I called last week to get the free Showtime, etc the CSR told me that the unit would be delivered by the installer. Lo and behold FedEx brought it yesterday.


well I see that it usually takes about a week for people to received their units, well tomorrow it be exactly 1 week, hopefully I'll receive the unit sometime this week, don't want an R10 or R15, planning on hacking it with "the Zipper" only non- R10/R15 are easily hackable 

EDIT: I just called the 888 # and she told me the tracking #, it scheduled for delivery on 2-10-06, wow a week and a half for my shipment, the unit weighs 13.5 lbs(hopefully non-R10 and non-R15)


----------



## das335

Ordered online on 2/3/2006 - received HDRV2 today (2/8/2006) via FedEx.
I received a confirmation Email when I ordered but I never got a followup with a tracking number. I called a few days after I ordered (the sales support number from the Email 1-888-355-7530) and they gave me the fedEx tracking info.

I hooked up the new DVR and it seems to be working fine. A bit noisier than my old Philips DSR6000 series 1. I activated over the phone and encountered the expected "annual commitment" problem. The rep in customer service was not able to remove the commitment but he did know about the DVR4ME promo. I was able to get him to cancel the service appointment too. He transferred me to the DVR support group (1-866-678-6664) and they were able to remove the commitment. 

When I ordered, I choose the "Replace existing receiver" thinking it might prevent a service appointment. I was happy to see a new access card in the bottom of the box.


I've been trying to let it download the newest OS but it just failed after about 2 hours of downloading. I'll try again later tonight.

I've been lurking on this site for a few years and figured it was time to get in the game.


----------



## kjohnson913

I talked to DirecTV today, not retention, but thanks for the number...i'll be calling them. I got some slightly diff info than I've seen here.

Was told:

Switch / Upgrade to HR 20-250 from my HR 10-250 and the new 5 LNB dish with install would be FREE, not 49-99 and that locals for my area would be ready all in April, not Q3. Not sure if I got mis info, or an update. I paid a lot more than the prices I see here for the HR 10-250.

Also re: the Tivo software. I wasn't told anything about DirecTv not having their dvr service ready when I get my new stuff. It is my assumption that if I get the new mPEG4 stuff, I have to agree to switch to their new service. Am I missing something? What should I be worried about? I'm sure they're going to stick it to me somehow, just don't know how yet....they're being too nice right now...they actually called me one of there best customers. That makes me really nervous.


----------



## t west

First post from a Tivo newb  

I found this site thru the refurb deal. I received the phillip 704 and then the installer showed up with the R15. I thought it was a mistake in my favor so I had him install the R15.  

The guy said it would be an extra $75 to install the second line so I said no I would do it myself. Is that correct and what kind of cable do I need to connect the second line to the dish?


----------



## fareal

t west said:


> First post from a Tivo newb
> 
> I found this site thru the refurb deal. I received the phillip 704 and then the installer showed up with the R15. I thought it was a mistake in my favor so I had him install the R15.
> 
> The guy said it would be an extra $75 to install the second line so I said no I would do it myself. Is that correct and what kind of cable do I need to connect the second line to the dish?


So he only connected one tuner of the R15? Doesn't make sense. Wouldn't have been one bit harder for him to run the double line and connect both tuners. Unless he didn't even run a new line and just used an existing. But still I think he should have replaced it with a double line for both tuners of your new DTV equipment. Call DTV and/or the install company and complain.


----------



## t west

fareal said:


> So he only connected one tuner of the R15? Doesn't make sense. Wouldn't have been one bit harder for him to run the double line and connect both tuners. Unless he didn't even run a new line and just used an existing. But still I think he should have replaced it with a double line for both tuners of your new DTV equipment. Call DTV and/or the install company and complain.


I don't think he wanted to do it as the old line was thru the attic. I said I would go into the attic, but the cable would still cost me.


----------



## fareal

t west said:


> I don't think he wanted to do it as the old line was thru the ceiling. I said I would go into the ceiling, but the cable would still cost me.


Oh so it wasn't that he wanted to charge you extra for the second tuner cable, but that he wanted to charge you for a non-standard installation since it wasn't an easy run from the sat to the R15. Sounds a bit more right now.

Someone else will chime in soon who knows for sure whether or not you should complain to DTV or the install company.


----------



## AZRP

I had an installer bring me a R-15 yesterday. He not only ran a second line to the receiver, he installed a 6 x 8 multiswitch. -RP


----------



## t west

fareal said:


> Oh so it wasn't that he wanted to charge you extra for the second tuner cable, but that he wanted to charge you for a non-standard installation since it wasn't an easy run from the sat to the R15. Sounds a bit more right now.
> 
> Someone else will chime in soon who knows for sure whether or not you should complain to DTV or the install company.


Ok. Wasn't sure if it was standard or not.


----------



## fareal

t west said:


> Ok. Wasn't sure if it was standard or not.


Whatever you have to do though to get that second cable ran to the second tuner, you should do it though. Definitely worth it.

You said it was through the ceiling.. mine was also through the ceiling.. and the installers did it for free. I guess it all depends on the installer and how easy the access is.. my attic had walking room and easy access to the roof. How about yours? Would it have been pretty simple? Get that second tuner connected, you're missing out. Call DTV tell them what happen, see what they say.


----------



## t west

fareal said:


> Whatever you have to do though to get that second cable ran to the second tuner, you should do it though. Definitely worth it.
> 
> You said it was through the ceiling.. mine was also through the ceiling.. and the installers did it for free. I guess it all depends on the installer and how easy the access is.. my attic had walking room and easy access to the roof. How about yours? Would it have been pretty simple? Get that second tuner connected, you're missing out. Call DTV tell them what happen, see what they say.


My attic is definitely not walk thru in places as we have high ceilings. I told him I would do it, but he said $75 for the cable even. No thanks.

I think my problem will be getting the cable down between the wall and to the outlet. I've never done it before.


----------



## rkester

I ended up calling again to get my dad an HDTivo and install. The deal I got was ok, like what most are getting. not going to be installed till the 20th tho. glad its not my install id be going crazy waiting.


----------



## scalo

t west said:


> My attic is definitely not walk thru in places as we have high ceilings. I told him I would do it, but he said $75 for the cable even. No thanks.
> 
> I think my problem will be getting the cable down between the wall and to the outlet. I've never done it before.


The installer should have 125' of cable for the install and depending on how he can access the unit either from a basement or attic the standard professional install requires 2 lines for a DVR install.
Fishing the line down an inside wall is easy because there is no insulation an outside wall is another story.


----------



## bnm81002

is there a warranty on these units? I would like to know if there is any warranty, so that I can hack my Philips DSR704(that came today  ) with "The Zipper" much sooner than later


----------



## jimbop99

bnm81002 said:


> is there a warranty on these units? I would like to know if there is any warranty, so that I can hack my Philips DSR704(that came today  ) with "The Zipper" much sooner than later


I believe there was a 90 day warranty.


----------



## Teacher Steve

Hi Folks, 

What is involved in the "standard installation" for this promo? 

I have two existing RCA DVR 40's (One in master bedroom, and one in the living room) with only one tuner connected for each. Conceivably, if I bought a $16 Tivo to "replace" one of my existing units, would the installer be able to run a second line to BOTH my living room and master bedroom in order to enable dual tuner usage? 

I hope my question makes sense...

Thanks, 
Teacher Steve


----------



## rrwantr

Well, I ordered one. Installer showed up today with a R15. He installed and left while I'm argueing to a CSR about no annual commitment. Finally, she says it's a mistake and will take it out. It's also noted in my account, so we'll see if it gets updated. Right now my account online says No annual commitment AND annual commitment. lol 

And what do you know, after all this Fedex shows up with a HDVR2 after the installer leaves. So....what should I do with this now?

If I activate it, will they say I have to have an annual commitment again? I could use another one, but then I'd need to get a multiswitch and run another run for this myself.


----------



## Jared52

I called today and got offered a DVR for $99 plus a $14.95 handling fee. He said he could split the cost of the DVR over 3 months for me.

I got no programming offers and was given a list of the DVT educational channels where I could learn of possible free weekend previews.


----------



## AutoDestruct

For those that received their receivers by FedEx, did it come with an access card? I just got my HDVR2 from FedEx, and was hoping to hook it up today. Outside the box it lists the HDVR2's serial, as well as the CAM ID.

But, nowhere in the box was the access card. There was no access card in the unit either.


----------



## farleyruskz

Mine did. Make sure you search everywhere in the box; someone on this forum already reported finding the access card stuck under one of the bottom flaps of the box.


----------



## Dromomaniac

I'm going to try to set up the DVR40, but I *don't have a phone line*.

Would someone more knowledgeable please tell me, at what point in the setup process will I require a phone line (prior to calling DTV? during my call with them?), and will I need a satellite dish view simultaneously?

I'll probably take it to a friend's house to dial in, but my friend doesn't have DTV, so I won't be able to hook up the unit to get satellite too. I'm thinking I may need to fake it when I call the CSR (_"Oh, yeah, I am getting a signal just fine now, thanks!"_).


----------



## Wolffpack

AutoDestruct said:


> For those that received their receivers by FedEx, did it come with an access card? I just got my HDVR2 from FedEx, and was hoping to hook it up today. Outside the box it lists the HDVR2's serial, as well as the CAM ID.
> 
> But, nowhere in the box was the access card. There was no access card in the unit either.


I received an RCA DVR39 without an access card. But I was swapping it for an old Samsung receiver. Just moved the card to the Tivo and called DTV to activate. Took all of 3 minutes.

I don't know what triggers a card being sent or not.


----------



## Wolffpack

Dromomaniac said:


> I'm going to try to set up the DVR40, but I *don't have a phone line*.
> 
> Would someone more knowledgeable please tell me, at what point in the setup process will I require a phone line (prior to calling DTV? during my call with them?), and will I need a satellite dish view simultaneously?
> 
> I'll probably take it to a friend's house to dial in, but my friend doesn't have DTV, so I won't be able to hook up the unit to get satellite too. I'm thinking I may need to fake it when I call the CSR (_"Oh, yeah, I am getting a signal just fine now, thanks!"_).


You can get it activated without the phone line. I did Thursday with the RCA I received. I just told the CSR that a phone line was attached. Since then I've let it make it's initial call and all is working fine.


----------



## Dromomaniac

Wolffpack said:


> You can get it activated without the phone line. I did Thursday with the RCA I received. I just told the CSR that a phone line was attached. Since then I've let it make it's initial call and all is working fine.


Excellent. I'll give it a try. Thanks!


----------



## dpolivy

So what's the consensus on getting a DVR in the mail and an R15 from the installer when they showed up? I'm in that situation, and the installer said he'd leave the R15 since it was on the workorder that I should get it. If I don't activate the R15, will I get charged? If I do activate it, will I have to extend my commitment? And will they attempt to charge retail price for the R15?

I don't really need the R15 but I'm curious to check it out and see how it works.


----------



## AutoDestruct

farleyruskz said:


> Mine did. Make sure you search everywhere in the box; someone on this forum already reported finding the access card stuck under one of the bottom flaps of the box.


Yep, there it was! In case it helps anyone else, the access card is in a small plastic bag that they throw into the bottom of the box. So, check under those flaps to see if it worked itself under there during shipping.


----------



## sin4jon

Ordered my DVR4ME DVR and also called retention. Got $5 off for 9 mos because I am a good customer! Passed on the other stuff! Thanks a bunch!


----------



## bnm81002

I'll be upgrading the hard drive in the Philips DSR704 unit that I received, should I upgrade it along with "Zipper" it before the installer comes? I am having a receiver being relocated, so the installer will install the Philips unit along with the relocation of the other receiver, would the installer know that the Philips unit was opened and installed with "The Zipper" along with a larger hard drive? should I just wait till it's installed first then hack the unit? thanks


----------



## TurboSN95

I just used the DVR4ME code and it looked like it successfully went through. Scheduled for the morning of March 4th. I'll let you guys know what happens in the next few weeks. 

Also, my friend gave me a Samsung SIR-S4040R Tivo the other day, since he cancelled his Directv service. Is this a good model, or should I wait to see what I get sent to me? 

Thanks guys.

Dan


----------



## Trebor1

{Also, my friend gave me a Samsung SIR-S4040R Tivo the other day, since he cancelled his Directv service. Is this a good model, or should I wait to see what I get sent to me?}

I have that unit and it is running strong,almost 2 years,never a problem.

I would point out that it does seem to run a lot warmer than the new(additional)R-10 i just activated.


----------



## TurboSN95

Trebor1 said:


> {Also, my friend gave me a Samsung SIR-S4040R Tivo the other day, since he cancelled his Directv service. Is this a good model, or should I wait to see what I get sent to me?}
> 
> I have that unit and it is running strong,almost 2 years,never a problem.
> 
> I would point out that it does seem to run a lot warmer than the new(additional)R-10 i just activated.


Thanks, does anyone know if any units have the Caller-ID feature so it pops up who is calling you? My current receiver does that and it would be nice to keep!


----------



## scalo

TurboSN95 said:


> Thanks, does anyone know if any units have the Caller-ID feature so it pops up who is calling you? My current receiver does that and it would be nice to keep!


I know the R15 does but not sure that any others do.


----------



## Guindalf

Not offered as a standard option, but I understand some of the hacks will do it. Try searching through TiVo Underground.


----------



## The Flush

I received one of Tivo Blowout sale DVRs and just noticed when I got my latest statement that they raised the price of my Para Todos package from $39.99 to $49.99. I originally had Opcion Ultra Especial for $39.99, When the new Seleccion Ultra package came out, I switched to it for some stupid reason. It was stipulated that I was grandfathered at the $39.99 price, unless I changed pacakages. Apparently activating another DVR is considered a change in programming, so they upped my rate to $49.99. I called and argued and got my package changed back to Opcion Ultra Especial for $39.99 and got a few months with $5 off. Something to consider for others who switched from Opcion Ultra to Seleccion Ultra.


----------



## Tonedeaf

The Flush said:


> I received one of Tivo Blowout sale DVRs and just noticed when I got my latest statement that they raised the price of my Para Todos package from $39.99 to $49.99. I originally had Opcion Ultra Especial for $39.99, When the new Seleccion Ultra package came out, I switched to it for some stupid reason. It was stipulated that I was grandfathered at the $39.99 price, unless I changed pacakages. Apparently activating another DVR is considered a change in programming, so they upped my rate to $49.99. I called and argued and got my package changed back to Opcion Ultra Especial for $39.99 and got a few months with $5 off. Something to consider for others who switched from Opcion Ultra to Seleccion Ultra.


Must have been the CSrep that "helped" you. I activated last week with no change to my Ultra Especial.


----------



## farleyruskz

Tonedeaf said:


> Must have been the CSrep that "helped" you. I activated last week with no change to my Ultra Especial.


Agreed, I activated Thursday night and my account still lists

*SELECCION ULTRA ($39.99/month)*


----------



## sin4jon

Got my dvr today. got a DSR7000. Anyone know about this one? Only running 1 tuner until the tech comes out. Is everyone getting the 2nd unit when the tech comes out? Also can I get him to run the second line for tuner 2 and get the 5X8 splitter put in? Anyone deal with APEX on this stuff.


----------



## Boston Fan

sin4jon said:


> Got my dvr today. got a DSR7000. Anyone know about this one? Only running 1 tuner until the tech comes out. Is everyone getting the 2nd unit when the tech comes out? Also can I get him to run the second line for tuner 2 and get the 5X8 splitter put in? Anyone deal with APEX on this stuff.


I waited until after the installer came with the R15 to activate the HDVR2 that FedEx brought. Others that have activated the refurb unit before the installer came have also gotten a second unit, some have not.

We had Ironwood, and they told us that they do not carry 5x8 multiswitches - maybe you'll have better luck with APEX.


----------



## JaserLet

The access card might have also worked it way out of the box entirely.

My refurb DVR40's box was only sealed across the top. UPS dropped it off but then called back about 3 hours later saying that the DirecTV Access Card pouch was found on the floor of the UPS truck. Luckily the driver remembered delivering the DirecTV box to me! I'm very thankful the Access Card didn't fall out eariler! There's probably a whole pile of the things at the UPS sorting hub!


----------



## bv1187

Decided to take the plunge on the freebie board. Ordered a refurbished tivo using the DVR4ME code on D* website. Was forced to take the only day available this month for installation due to there crappy website, even though it wouldn't work. I promplty called D* and moved up the installation by a day, when the installer arrived he installed a R-15, I asked him where the Tivo was and he claimed this is what was sent through on the order to him. 

No complaints don't mind the R-15, though to be fair it is not as friendly as my Phillips 708. The very next day upon arriving home from work a Phillips 40hr Tivo shows up on the front door step. So much for having to sign for the package. Just got off the phone with D*, offered to ship back the R-15...they said keep it as well as the one I paid for, I also asked if I could get HBO. They gave me 10 dollars a month off for six months on HBO.


----------



## wgegan

I just recieved my Hughes Friday. Set it up and it's working great (knock wood). I did notice the fan sounds a bit loud. Also I need a good multiswitch.. will be looking today (but it's currently -23 below, Wisconsin - may have to put on a jacket). Installer will be here Monday afternoon between 1-5 pm.. don't most families work? I'll have to see if he brings me an R15 and let me keep the Hughes.
Also got Showtime free again but only for 2 months this time. 
They also made me commit to 2 years.. I argued that the refurbished offer states that no commitments are required but she (and her manager) insisted.. I'll take care of that Monday! She also offered me Showtime and HBO for $12.95 but then said it was expired and said "sorry" lol


----------



## TurboSN95

I got a refurbished Philips DSR7000 delivered yesterday, is this a decent unit?


----------



## Teacher Steve

I wanted to activate my RCA DVR 40 today (I purchased through the DVR4ME deal), but I found that it came with the wrong power cord!! 

Anyway, I called D* and after being transferred 4 times, a very nice CSR told me they couldn't send out just a new power cord, but they would instead send me another unit. I asked if it would be a "like" replacement. The CSR told me that they would try, but they can't guarantee it. They would send me whatever they have. 

I wonder if I end up with the R-15?? I hope they haven't run out of Tivo's because I would obviously prefer a Tivo over an R-15.

A few weeks back, I called retention and received no hardware deals, but the CSR gave me $10 off HBO for six months, AND he noticed that I had been paying the $5.99 DVR fee since September 2005. He then gave me an additional $5 off for three months for overpaying...Thank you very much...


----------



## codespy

Welcome to R15 world, they are outta tivo's. What's even worse is its a triangular power cord. Go to Radio Shack- they have one for your unit for about 3 bucks.


----------



## onin24eagle

My current SD-DVR40 is starting to show live TV in slow motion, so I ordered the DVR4ME deal today from the website. Called D* to see if they could Fed Ex it and cancel the install. They told me no it had to be profesionally installed. I just sent them an email asking them to ship it Fed Ex and cancel the install as I am fully capable of installing the thing myself. We'll see how it all goes.


----------



## nesby

Received my Philips DSR7000 this week, guy shows up to install it today and already knows they shipped me one ahead of time (crap). Takes him 5 hours to run a wire so I was pissed called retention and got 9 months of $5/off. No contract. I actually wanted an R15 to check it out, despite all of the negative criticism.

On the bright side I got my PPP working, upgraded both to 6.2 (yeah, no more slo-mo recordings). I then tried to call over my Callvantage VOIP using the NY numbers and default settings. I am successful 1 out of every 3 calls so that should be good enough.

Thx to all for your help with this offer. This board is 10x more knowledgable than the CSR's. My installer had never heard of VOIP before and said Tivo users absolutely love their new R15's .

Now I need to find out how to 'zipper' these things.....I hope it's easy.


----------



## john-duncan-yoyo

onin24eagle said:


> My current SD-DVR40 is starting to show live TV in slow motion, so I ordered the DVR4ME deal today from the website. Called D* to see if they could Fed Ex it and cancel the install. They told me no it had to be profesionally installed. I just sent them an email asking them to ship it Fed Ex and cancel the install as I am fully capable of installing the thing myself. We'll see how it all goes.


They have largely been FedEx-ing the boxes out to the customer and the installer shows up later. You can cancel the installer after the box shows up. I got installation to get a second multiswitch and few short cables.


----------



## Teacher Steve

codespy said:


> Welcome to R15 world, they are outta tivo's. What's even worse is its a triangular power cord. Go to Radio Shack- they have one for your unit for about 3 bucks.


They are out of Tivo's? Is this true? Not trying to be a smarta**, but is this a known fact?


----------



## Mindy97

I got a Phillips DSR7000 today, so I'd say they aren't out of Tivo's yet...don't know where our friend heard that...

M.


----------



## tbeckner

Brand New hackable TiVo's are still available at *Value Electronics SD-DVR80* and they qualify for a $100 rebate. And I have to say the Hughes SD-DVR80's are far better built boxes than the older Hughes HDVR2 and Phillips models.

And thanks to DirecTV, I now have 6 months of FREE HBO and Showtime.


----------



## codespy

Teacher Steve said:


> They are out of Tivo's? Is this true? Not trying to be a smarta**, but is this a known fact?


I b**ched till the cows came home! My HDVR2 (DVR4ME offer) they sent did not power up and ordered a replacement and shipped on 2/15. Received a R15 on 2/17. I called and complained to three diff level CSR's till I got a resolution supervisor. She checked all over even w/ my installer and no tivo's available. I tried the 10-250 to no avail. She said there are no SD tivo's in the warehouse anymore- they are sending the R15's. I guess I am living proof. The order confirmation screen indicates refurbished 35hr DVR with Tivo technology. Doesn't mean squat anymore. Got a NEW 160gig R15 paperweight w/o Tivo.


----------



## rkester

Speaking of freebies from DTV.. why does everyone here put D* when it takes NO LESS time to type DTV than it does to typ D*? RUALSOLZY? Seriously?

My fathers installer showed today to do his thing. With snow on everything and cold out the yaaazoo. Couldnt do the antenna due to ice on the roof or some lame thing. Yeah yeah, whatever, you skeered of some icy roof, pleeease. whateva.

Anyhoo, got it all setup and.... I got some freebies too. it came with a dvi->hdmi cable and a hdmi->hdmi cable both of which I can use and he can't. So I got freebies too even tho I didnt get the cool dvr for my hd content. jerks.

I can say this, his tv does hd and can do 1080i but mine blows his away in quality of said content.

And I got the free cables. so ha.


----------



## Tonedeaf

rkester said:


> Speaking of freebies from DTV.. why does everyone here put D* when it takes NO LESS time to type DTV than it does to typ D*? RUALSOLZY? Seriously?


Because DTV is short for Digital Television or what most people think of as OTA(over the air) TV(television).


----------



## rkester

I dont think of DTV as standing for OTA or the new standard of DTV which I and most people call ATSC. I am too busy reading this forum to worry about such things.

Shouldnt you be reading the thread more and such?


----------



## 15968

rkester said:


> Speaking of freebies from DTV.. why does everyone here put D* when it takes NO LESS time to type DTV than it does to typ D*? RUALSOLZY? Seriously?


A long time ago, the DBS sat providers were Echostar (DISH), Alphastar, Primestar, and DirecTV (and USSB... remember that one???  ). So the shorthand for referencing them were E*, A*, P*, and D* (I think USSB was always just USSB). D* was just quicker and in line with the other _stars... And its just always stuck.

And yes, if you go to like some other boards and type DTV, some people don't like it since they think of Digital TV.


----------



## Wolffpack

I've always understood Echostar, Primestar and anything with STAR (*) in it's name. DirecTVstar? Nope, always been DTV for me.


----------



## jesseb

codespy said:


> I b**ched till the cows came home! My HDVR2 (DVR4ME offer) they sent did not power up and ordered a replacement and shipped on 2/15. Received a R15 on 2/17. I called and complained to three diff level CSR's till I got a resolution supervisor. She checked all over even w/ my installer and no tivo's available. I tried the 10-250 to no avail. She said there are no SD tivo's in the warehouse anymore- they are sending the R15's. I guess I am living proof. The order confirmation screen indicates refurbished 35hr DVR with Tivo technology. Doesn't mean squat anymore. Got a NEW 160gig R15 paperweight w/o Tivo.


I just ran across this site and called the number and got the normal offers that they gave most of everyone here (not dvr over the phone) then i did the online offer dvr4me because the tivo box i have is a SD-DVR40 and i was hoping to get a bigger dvr. I see that you guys don't want the r-15 is that because its not a TIVO box or because you cant hack it. What is the big difference between them. Will they not do the same things. Im just curious here so be nice. Also if they send me out another one with only 40 in it can i just send it back i have a 40 i just want more record time. I see that Non-R10 Series 2, shipped to me directly is more than likley what i will get can. Dose that mean that i will get one with a bigger hd or not. Great site btw lot of great stuff to read here...


----------



## Wolffpack

jesseb said:


> I just ran across this site and called the number and got the normal offers that they gave most of everyone here (not dvr over the phone) then i did the online offer dvr4me because the tivo box i have is a SD-DVR40 and i was hoping to get a bigger dvr. I see that you guys don't want the r-15 is that because its not a TIVO box or because you cant hack it. What is the big difference between them. Will they not do the same things. Im just curious here so be nice. Also if they send me out another one with only 40 in it can i just send it back i have a 40 i just want more record time. I see that Non-R10 Series 2, shipped to me directly is more than likley what i will get can. Dose that mean that i will get one with a bigger hd or not. Great site btw lot of great stuff to read here...


For more info on the R15 check out DBSTalk.com. The R15 has it's share of bugs, no 30 second skip, no dual live buffers and other differences.


----------



## Teacher Steve

Teacher Steve said:


> I wanted to activate my RCA DVR 40 today (I purchased through the DVR4ME deal), but I found that it came with the wrong power cord!!
> 
> Anyway, I called D* and after being transferred 4 times, a very nice CSR told me they couldn't send out just a new power cord, but they would instead send me another unit. I asked if it would be a "like" replacement. The CSR told me that they would try, but they can't guarantee it. They would send me whatever they have.
> 
> I wonder if I end up with the R-15?? I hope they haven't run out of Tivo's because I would obviously prefer a Tivo over an R-15.
> 
> A few weeks back, I called retention and received no hardware deals, but the CSR gave me $10 off HBO for six months, AND he noticed that I had been paying the $5.99 DVR fee since September 2005. He then gave me an additional $5 off for three months for overpaying...Thank you very much...


Update...
Codespy was correct. They must be out of Tivo's. Sure enough, I received an R-15 today from FedEx as my replacement. However, the CSR told me that she would send me pre-paid FedEx posting so that I could send the DVR4ME Tivo back. I did not receive one. I wonder if this means I can keep the Tivo and just get a $5 power cord for it???


----------



## Cedric

I got the email offering a refurb Dtivo for $15 shipping. I took that and it turned out to be a Hughes 40hr. When the the installer came today he had a 100 hr R15 and wanted to swap boxes.

I wanted to keep the Hughes (I have already bought my upgrade drive) and then suggested he replace my only remaining standard DTV receiver and he did.

He seemed pretty interested in getting the R15 out there and replacing the Tivo box.


----------



## Oblong Desoto

Teacher Steve said:


> Update...
> Codespy was correct. They must be out of Tivo's.


Not yet... FedEx just brought me a DSR7000 yesterday. Maybe I was lucky?


----------



## john-duncan-yoyo

Oblong Desoto said:


> Not yet... FedEx just brought me a DSR7000 yesterday. Maybe I was lucky?


I don't think the CSR's have a handle on this program. They could easily send out an R!% but apparently not one of the Refurbs. I'd call them again and see what else they send out.


----------



## onin24eagle

onin24eagle said:


> My current SD-DVR40 is starting to show live TV in slow motion, so I ordered the DVR4ME deal today from the website. Called D* to see if they could Fed Ex it and cancel the install. They told me no it had to be profesionally installed. I just sent them an email asking them to ship it Fed Ex and cancel the install as I am fully capable of installing the thing myself. We'll see how it all goes.


A DSR7000 just showed up at my door today. Funny, when I sent an email to D* asking them to Fed Ex the unit and cancel my install, they said it was impossible. Must be a miracle then that the impossible happened, and they Fed Ex'd a tivo. Oh well, I wonder if another miracle will take place when I try to cancel the installation of the new box the installer will bring. I hope I like the DSR7000. I was hoping for another like I had, but oh well.


----------



## heronbay1

Just off the phone with retention. Very polite conversation. Walked away with hbo and sho for $2 a month for six months. No contract. 

6 months of boxing, Sopranos and a few movies for a grand total of $12. Not bad. Heard better deals, but I'm not greedy.


----------



## Teacher Steve

Teacher Steve said:


> I wanted to activate my RCA DVR 40 today (I purchased through the DVR4ME deal), but I found that it came with the wrong power cord!!
> 
> Anyway, I called D* and after being transferred 4 times, a very nice CSR told me they couldn't send out just a new power cord, but they would instead send me another unit. I asked if it would be a "like" replacement. The CSR told me that they would try, but they can't guarantee it. They would send me whatever they have.
> 
> I wonder if I end up with the R-15?? I hope they haven't run out of Tivo's because I would obviously prefer a Tivo over an R-15.
> 
> A few weeks back, I called retention and received no hardware deals, but the CSR gave me $10 off HBO for six months, AND he noticed that I had been paying the $5.99 DVR fee since September 2005. He then gave me an additional $5 off for three months for overpaying...Thank you very much...


OK....here is the latest in the saga of my DVR4ME experience...

Today I received an R-15. Before I activated it, I called D* to make sure that I WOULD NOT get the 2-year committment. Well, after being hung-up on, I called directly to Retention where an awesome CSR did inform me that indeed it would trigger the 2-year committment and that they would not be able to take it off (which I found strange because other people on this forum have been able to), but anyway...

She then said to package up both DVR's (R-15, and RCA DVR-40 with the wrong power cord) and send them back w/o charge thru Fed Ex. In the meantime, they will send out another DVR. She said it will most likely be an R-10.

At this point, I just want a *DTivo that works*, not and R-15, and *NOT* something that requires the 2-year commitment!

Most of the CSR's I have talked to have no idea what the DVR4ME deal is. If you need something done correctly, the only way to go is thru Retention....


----------



## phoenix_one

I went to the website on Saturday and I ordered the DVR4ME offer.

Today I received a DSR7000 thru FedEx. I opened to check the contents and I heard something rattling inside and felt like something loose , I opened the unit to find that the Hard Drive bracket was attached to the chasis with double sided white tape and it had come undone.  

I wonder what is the Quality Control for the Refurbished units?

However on the bright side, the unit booted just fine.  

I was very surprised. 

The installer will come by on Saturday.

My advise, be careful with the units you receive and check that the insides are properly fastened (with screws!!!! not tape and spit).

You may be surprised later on if you tilt the unit and hear a crash. Literally.


----------



## bv1187

phoenix_one said:


> I went to the website on Saturday and I ordered the DVR4ME offer.
> 
> Today I received a DSR7000 thru FedEx. I opened to check the contents and I heard something rattling inside and felt like something loose , I opened the unit to find that the Hard Drive bracket was attached to the chasis with double sided white tape and it had come undone.
> 
> I wonder what is the Quality Control for the Refurbished units?


I know how you feel... here is my continuing story. Upon installing a R-15 by accident (Which there was no charge for, however a new two year commitment which was no big deal since I owed them 18 months anyways). Two days later a Hughs 40 hr showed up with the same exact problem yours had... a hard drive that was banging around. I tried to boot it and the remote and and buttons on the front of the reciever wouldn't work. Called D* they apolligized and sent me a refurbished R-10 (70hr) that worked perfect.

Also asked if any deals on HBO, got six months at $2 dollars a month, no complaints on D* or there service.


----------



## codespy

They probably had a couple more used/rejected units flowing in. After all, it seems most of the DVR4ME units origionally sent out were used or thrown across a room somewhere. They did not charge me S/H for the replacement R15 paperweight they sent me. Of course, my installer showed up with a R15 too. On the notes to tech on my workorder, it says "DVR upgrade. Bring EQ."


----------



## phoenix_one

codespy said:


> They probably had a couple more used/rejected units flowing in. After all, it seems most of the DVR4ME units origionally sent out were used or thrown across a room somewhere. They did not charge me S/H for the replacement R15 paperweight they sent me. Of course, my installer showed up with a R15 too. On the notes to tech on my workorder, it says "DVR upgrade. Bring EQ."


An R15 is NOT EQ! 

It will never be!!!!


----------



## 15968

phoenix_one said:


> Today I received a DSR7000 thru FedEx. I opened to check the contents and I heard something rattling inside and felt like something loose , I opened the unit to find that the Hard Drive bracket was attached to the chasis with double sided white tape and it had come undone.


I would advise everyone with a refurb to open the unit and check things out. My refurb had screws to hold the HD in, but they weren't tightened at all (one of them was probably only a half twist of a screwdriver in). Luckily I was pulling my units apart to zipper them so I fixed this when I put it back tgether.


----------



## gshumaker

Hooked it up and no Sat 2 signal.

Called to activate but still no Sat 2 signal even after switching cables from 1 to 2 and restarting and all that.

They are sending out another tivo unit in 3-5 days.

This thing is hosed all the channels are coming in on the wrong stations. NBC was on the STARZ station, no locals, etc....

Checked the D* website and there was a new annual commitment plus another 14.95 s/h charge.

Called Cust Retention and they took off the new s/h charge and after mentioning the DVR4ME promo the CR new nothing about it but after a few minutes on hold she "found" the info on it and noted my account so as not to get flagged with another commitment when I call back to active the new DVR.

So now I have one DEAD 35 hour DVR, another coming with the installer on Friday morning and another being shipped from D*.

*They told me to throw the old one in the trash!! They do not want it back!!*


----------



## or270

gshumaker said:


> Hooked it up and no Sat 2 signal.
> 
> Called to activate but still no Sat 2 signal even after switching cables from 1 to 2 and restarting and all that.
> 
> They are sending out another tivo unit in 3-5 days.
> 
> This thing is hosed all the channels are coming in on the wrong stations. NBC was on the STARZ station, no locals, etc....
> 
> Checked the D* website and there was a new annual commitment plus another 14.95 s/h charge.
> 
> Called Cust Retention and they took off the new s/h charge and after mentioning the DVR4ME promo the CR new nothing about it but after a few minutes on hold she "found" the info on it and noted my account so as not to get flagged with another commitment when I call back to active the new DVR.
> 
> So now I have one DEAD 35 hour DVR, another coming with the installer on Friday morning and another being shipped from D*.


Did you try the guided satelite setup?


----------



## kubedawg

each crg(customer retention group) rep at directv generally has a $500 credit limit they can provide to you(actual dollar amount) on your account, but that doesnt include free equipement, free programming, or promotional credit either, so they have a lot to be able to give out, but it depends on how long you've been a customer, if you've been in good standing most of the time, and how much you spend per month.

regular CSR's are allotted $100 worth of credit per call, and advanced technical are able to provide up to $150 and this is just without having to escalate it to the actual credit team who can approve a credit of any ammount.

Needless to say, if you have an issue, if you push hard enough, without getting pissed off on the phone, you can almost always get something free/discount on your bill. But thats the same with a lot of companies.


----------



## gshumaker

or270 said:


> Did you try the guided satelite setup?


Yes - I went thourgh that before ever calling to no avail!!


----------



## tarrkid

I got a refurb DSR7000, everything with the hardware seems fine (installation is a completely different issue - won't go there - not D*'s fault), although last night I noticed a little squeak coming from it.

At first, I thought it was a soft beep, but I'm pretty sure it's a little squeak. It's very regular, roughly one squeak per second.

Since we only got it installed on Monday (read: "not much recorded yet"), I'm gonna call D* to see about switching it out for something else. Don't want to get hours of recordings that go bye-bye when the squeak becomes a scrape.

Installation... Bluegrass Satellite... *sigh* The guy never even enabled the second tuner on the unit, tried to blame one of the OTHER DTiVos in the house suddenly losing one of the inputs (you know: "Searching for signal") on bad software. When I get home that night, I enable the second tuner on the new unit, and find that I get nothing on Sat In 2, and the problem is not in the box - it follows the cable when I switch them... Well, wait... At first, I didn't get 110 or the even transponders on 119, but 101 was fine and 119 odd was fine. Last night, ALL of Sat In 2 is gone except for 101 odd, so I've disabled that tuner again. Got to call BGS and get someone ELSE to come out and make this right.

Sounds like a short somewhere preventing the newly installed multiswitch from doing its thing reliably, but what do I know? I'm just the customer!

Three separate installation events from Bluegrass Satellite in the past three years, three nightmare stories (I won't bore you with the others).

Wy wife told me that we're never having those people at our house again. She doesn't care if D* is going to PAY US to take a receiver. If it involves Bluegrass Satellite, we're not interested.


----------



## kevostl

Just tried calling and the guy said that they mostly have the high def stuff they are pushing so the conversation went like this:

We have 3 free months of high def programing - no thanks - don't have a high def receiver

We have a high def receiver for $199 then a $200 rebate - - said no - cause we don't have a high def television and don't see getting one for awhile

We have a free DVR offer - reconditioned TiVos - no thanks already took advantage of that deal (and getting a replacement sent already after a week)

You sure you don't want a third receiver - yes, I am sure - we don't have three t.v.s

Well that is about all we have. I thanked him for his help - and will call back later!


----------



## captenblack

My DVR just arrived (an HDVR2)... via Fedex. "Installation" scheduled for Saturday. I"m wondering if I should just call and cancel, since all I have to do is hook the thing up to the TV, no major work needs to be done.


----------



## codespy

You can. Call 888-355-7530 and they will cancel it.


----------



## Wolffpack

kevostl said:


> Just tried calling and the guy said that they mostly have the high def stuff they are pushing so the conversation went like this:
> 
> We have 3 free months of high def programing - no thanks - don't have a high def receiver
> 
> We have a high def receiver for $199 then a $200 rebate - - said no - cause we don't have a high def television and don't see getting one for awhile
> 
> We have a free DVR offer - reconditioned TiVos - no thanks already took advantage of that deal (and getting a replacement sent already after a week)
> 
> You sure you don't want a third receiver - yes, I am sure - we don't have three t.v.s
> 
> Well that is about all we have. I thanked him for his help - and will call back later!


WOW, and I was under the impression that "Somebody up there loves us". NOT.


----------



## rkester

Wolffpack, they should have offered you some free Showtime (6mos), HBO for $2 a month for several months, free Starz for 3 months, a programming discount, or something. You just have to keep asking and asking. They will hook you up if you are persistant.


----------



## mstbone67a

Well I just called and they changed over to the lease options.. no free dvr option.

$99 plus shipping and warranty for long as you have directv account. 
Guy offered me 99cent a month for 6mths to cover my existing 2 dvrs. UGH.. DANG IT..

Not a bad deal but I will check around for a free dvr still.


----------



## malloryd

I ordered the free DVR; a couple of days later I got a DSR7000. Upon taking out of the box - Surprise! - sounds like screws rolling around inside the box. Sure I can open the box and find out what's wrong, but I figure I should call D* first as I didn't want them to say I voided the warrantly or some such nonsense.

Short of it is 1st CSR was in India - kept telling me I had to "louder my voice" cause she couldn't hear me; told her, in a louder voice, never mind I'll call back.

2nd CSR was clueless, plus treated me like garbage. Said she had to transfer me to someone who knew something. After a full 30 minutes on hold I hangup and call back.

3rd CSR told me to just plug the unit in and see what happens; I said No, I can't just plug it in as we don't know what's rolling around in there. I ask can't you just send me another one. NO! I'm transfered to a "Resolution Specialist" who says what's the problem- if you don't want to plug it in and see what happens, wait for the Tech to come out; he'll plug it in and see what happens. Goodness sakes! I offer to send it to him at his house and he can plug it in and see what happens.

At any rate, I can see the whole ordeal is going nowhere, so I terminate the call and get retention on the line. They were very nice, told me they don't want the box back, she activated then deactived the unit (guess you don't need it powered on for that) so I wouldn't get charged for not activating the unit. Then she said she couldn't send me another unit because it would probably be an R15, and I had said I don't want one of those.

Oh well, amost two hours on the phone with a group of people who used to be tops in working with you and are now bottom of the barrel. Like I said - the girl in retension was polite and professional.

Maybe I'll crack open the box one day, find out what's rolling around in the box, and put it back together properly.

At any rate, as others have said before, make sure you open the box and check it out first, most of these "refurb's" seem to have just been shipped out with no inspection done on them.

DCM


----------



## Tonedeaf

malloryd said:


> At any rate, as others have said before, make sure you open the box and check it out first, most of these "refurb's" seem to have just been shipped out with no inspection done on them.
> 
> DCM


Seems that the DSR's are the ones that have the issues. I haven't read any other issues with other units.

Just open the unit up and check it out. Then just plug it in. Not a big deal. They can't tell if you've opened it up anyway. Heck it was only $16.


----------



## Wolffpack

malloryd said:


> I ordered the free DVR; a couple of days later I got a DSR7000. Upon taking out of the box - Surprise! - sounds like screws rolling around inside the box. Sure I can open the box and find out what's wrong, but I figure I should call D* first as I didn't want them to say I voided the warrantly or some such nonsense.
> 
> Short of it is 1st CSR was in India - kept telling me I had to "louder my voice" cause she couldn't hear me; told her, in a louder voice, never mind I'll call back.
> 
> 2nd CSR was clueless, plus treated me like garbage. Said she had to transfer me to someone who knew something. After a full 30 minutes on hold I hangup and call back.
> 
> 3rd CSR told me to just plug the unit in and see what happens; I said No, I can't just plug it in as we don't know what's rolling around in there. I ask can't you just send me another one. NO! I'm transfered to a "Resolution Specialist" who says what's the problem- if you don't want to plug it in and see what happens, wait for the Tech to come out; he'll plug it in and see what happens. Goodness sakes! I offer to send it to him at his house and he can plug it in and see what happens.
> 
> At any rate, I can see the whole ordeal is going nowhere, so I terminate the call and get retention on the line. They were very nice, told me they don't want the box back, she activated then deactived the unit (guess you don't need it powered on for that) so I wouldn't get charged for not activating the unit. Then she said she couldn't send me another unit because it would probably be an R15, and I had said I don't want one of those.
> 
> Oh well, amost two hours on the phone with a group of people who used to be tops in working with you and are now bottom of the barrel. Like I said - the girl in retension was polite and professional.
> 
> Maybe I'll crack open the box one day, find out what's rolling around in the box, and put it back together properly.
> 
> At any rate, as others have said before, make sure you open the box and check it out first, most of these "refurb's" seem to have just been shipped out with no inspection done on them.
> 
> DCM


Go ahead and open it. Just a few screws on the back. Make sure you keep it unpluged while the top is off. The power supply is not shielded.


----------



## rkester

Now that I know I'm "5 heart", and have a direct line to american based tech support, I'm hoping my CSR experience will be more fullfilling.

So far so good based on my last few calls this week.

Been with them 10 years coming up in November.


----------



## malloryd

Wolffpack said:


> Go ahead and open it. Just a few screws on the back. Make sure you keep it unpluged while the top is off. The power supply is not shielded.


Cracking the box open isn't an issue for me - in fact I had originally thought about zippering the refurb and replacing my T60, and then zippering the other series two I have. I guess I just got so exasperated over the whole affair that I put the Phillips back in the box and left it in the basement for now; kind of a cooling off period, as it were.

DCM


----------



## ClayMan

chudel said:


> BUT . . . you will still pay a mirroring / leasing fee, correct?


what is a mirroring fee? explain that please.


----------



## rkester

mirroring = when you have recievers in other rooms that get the DTV service. they 'mirror' the service to each reciever for a fee, usually $5 per recievre or tuner.


----------



## Boston Fan

mstbone67a said:


> Well I just called and they changed over to the lease options.. no free dvr option.
> 
> $99 plus shipping and warranty for long as you have directv account.
> Guy offered me 99cent a month for 6mths to cover my existing 2 dvrs. UGH.. DANG IT..
> 
> Not a bad deal but I will check around for a free dvr still.


Did he offer the 99cent/month protection plan only if you ordered a leased DVR, or even if you didn't?


----------



## rgnok

Long time lurker, first time poster here.

Thanks to this forum, I got $15 off my bill for the next 6 months plus free showtime for the same 6 months and a DVR for $14.95.

First -- I ordered the DVR (dvr4me) on the last day, Tuesday Feb 28. I received a Hughes HDVR-2 Tivo unit today (Friday) via FedEx. That, of course, was just what I wanted.

First problem I encountered -- no power cord. Aside from being a bit ticked at the slight, it was no big deal as I had one that matched so I was in business. I put the unit in place, all my cabling was pre-existing, so I just had to switch out boxes. Started it up and called to activate. Other than the CSR seeming to have a real problem understanding that I did not have an R15, I didn't have much trouble activating.

I confirmed all through the process (and have reconfirmed again, after the fact), that my account was not hit with a new service commitment.

The only real problem I had . . . and the one I'm warning others to watch out for . . . is this:

A few hours after getting activated, I was looking at my account online and noticed, deep down in my details, that my new DVR was listed as LEASED.

It took a couple of phone calls and about 5 different people to get it corrected, but they did agree that it is, in fact, owned, and they got it corrected! So be on the lookout for this one!


----------



## kuhars5

Ever since I uprgraded to the 6.2V software the DVR functions stop working so when I called the RETENTON Center they gave me 6months of Showtime for free and and DVR service for .99 cents for 5months and there sending me a New DVR with free shipping but the DVR will be under the lease programe but I wont be paying the 4.99 lease fee they noted the account so I wont pay it


----------



## 94SupraTT

I called retention today and I asked them if they had anything offers for existing customers. The rep said "no but we are always look to keep our existing customers happy". She asked what I was looking for. I let her know all I really wanted was the BOOM channel for the old cartoons. She reupped my free Showtime, Starz/Encore and my $2HBO and she gave me Total Choice Plus its normally $3 I think but I am getting a $5 credit so its $2 off my bill for a year! All this with no committments. :up:


----------



## AutoDestruct

Wow, DTV really pissed me off.

1) So, when I ordered the DVR4ME receiver, I made sure to check the fine print and found that no contract extension was required.

2) I received my receipt via email, and it indicates: 'You are not obligated to continue your subscription to DIRECTV programming for any specific duration.'

3) When I activated my receiver (I replaced an existing receiver), the CSR told me there was no commitment requirement.

Then, I open up my next bill, and it states: Annual Commitment: 2 years !

So, I call DTV, and the CSR (in very broken English) states that she was sorry that the original CSR didn't tell me, but there was a 2 yr commitment for this unit. It took me 15 minutes to convince her to remove the commitment. And then she tried to tell me that there was no commitment on the unit, but rather that the commitment was on the service for the receiver... (even though the original CSR said there was no requirement). BTW, she stated everyone will get a 2 yr commitment. 

This sounds like fraud! On the website, in the receipt, and when signing up, it was made perfectly clear that there was no commitment required. Then, DTV underhandidly slapped on a 2 yr commitment, after it promised not to. Am I the only one that sees this as fraud? Is anyone else upset?

I feel like calling up the TV stations or the Internet news people to get them to expose DTV's slimy practices..


----------



## fareal

Call back, ask for retention services if you've already tried regular customer service a couple times. There have been more than one person who has got it activated without a commitment. Not sure if they've checked their bill afterwards, but retention services is worth a try.


----------



## codespy

I bought and activated a HR10-250 in January, the 2 year commit showed on my account. Then got the DVR4ME in Feb. and 2 year commit still showed on my account. Talked to retention a couple days later, they took 2 year commit off for the DVR4ME. Now, however, nothing on my account states a 2 year commit for anything.


----------



## newsposter

Maybe I'm misreading a few posts here, but are some people trying to say that if you activated a receiver last year, and legitimately have a 2 yr commitment that you expect this new free receiver to nix that commitment because it clearly states "no commitment" if you get the freebie? or do you just mean that your previously valid 2 yr thing doesn't get extended? That I can see. But no way does anything you do today involved any previous commitments

(geez wasted my 8000th post on this )


----------



## 15968

newsposter said:


> (geez wasted my 8000th post on this )


Congrats on 8,000 

Yes, you are correct, this offer should not change a previous committment. But some have reported that CSRs did add on a commitment (extending a previous one basically) when they shouldn't have. They then called in about that, and have found that the old commitment is now gone too (so basically the CSR just removed any commitment). Either its a clueless CSR  or D*'s system only shows the current commitment, so they can't see the previous one.


----------



## Tonedeaf

MikeF said:


> Congrats on 8,000
> 
> Yes, you are correct, this offer should not change a previous committment. But some have reported that CSRs did add on a commitment (extending a previous one basically) when they shouldn't have. They then called in about that, and have found that the old commitment is now gone too (so basically the CSR just removed any commitment). Either its a clueless CSR  or D*'s system only shows the current commitment, so they can't see the previous one.


This is exactly what I experienced. Called in to be sure that I did not have my commitment extended and they removed mine entirely.


----------



## ClayMan

Well guys let me share my experience.. i joined D* almost 2 months ago. (I'll put this in a nutshell lol). Umm i got the R15 - realized it had bugs blah blah... i went out bought a R10 (that walmart still had on it's shelf) so i could COUNT on getting my shows recorded. I called to get it activated and she said "well your 2 year committment starts from today". I ofcourse hit the roof...meanwhile beforehand she was all "i'm soo sorry you've had so many problems w/ D*". After this point it's like talking to the wall and I ask to speak to a supervisor and in her attitudish way she was like Ok one moment, but she will tell you the same thing. Well umm she was right! I heard "i'm sorry sir" over and over. She credited me $4.99 or whatever after i said I haven't fully benefited from the R15. (ok this nutshell is getting big). I called Retention department and the lady was nice and i was telling her the problems w/ the R15 so she said "i'll put you through to technical support". I was thinking OH GREAT here we go AGAIN. I thought well she didn't do anything much. I checked my account online and saw that she removed my committment.. it now says NO ANNUAL COMMITTMENT". I printed it off the printer so i'd have evidence! ha It can stand up in a court of law


----------



## codespy

Well, maybe some will think I still have a commitment. Okay. Besides the CSR saying there is no commitment on my account, here is what DTV.com shows as of today:


Programming Service 

DIRECTV DVR Service 
We Appreciate Your Business - 
To Our Valued Customer: 
TOTAL CHOICE PREMIER 
HD Package 


Change programming
package 



It used to indicate 'Annual commitment' last month.


----------



## buckeye1010

I called retention last night. I got 6 mo of HBO for $2/month, with a 12 mo comittment. I'm ready for Sopranos - got the season pass now.


----------



## iceturkee

i am just gonna say, from personal experience, buyer beware with these people. i cancelled my hd service (and contract) about 6 weeks after i upgraded because the pq was horrible and they lied to me about the hd locals several times. they told me as long as i had another contract (which i did on an sd tivo upgrade), they would cancel the two-year contract without penalty.

fast forward, a few months later. they told me that contract was never cancelled and they would assess early cancellation fee, accordingly (we're talking august instead of may).

even when you call retention, you get several different answers, depending on whom you're speaking with. i got so fed up with the BS, i told them i would never due business with them again. AND, they would not see a penny of the $21, i still owe.

the first time i terminated service with them, they tried to charge me a 200 dollar termination fee on sa tivo unit i had to cancel. it was supposedly off my record, but it wasn't. they had the audacity to tell me they would waive that fee, if resumed my service.

why i went back to them a second time is beyond me. all, i'm saying, is that you better tape their phone conversations or ask for a written statement of the transaction. they will find a way to screw you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ClayMan

You may want to pull a copy of your credit report... if it goes unpaid they will more than likely report it to equifax and/or transunion. I know your frustrations..i feel like it's a cell phone company that lures you in and traps you into a contract that is impossible to get out of. They give you 7 days to cancel from initial set up (is that enough time? noooo). I have filed away my documents and we'll see what happens the day i want to pull the plug.


----------



## Unregisterable

I called retention and got $5 off for six months and $2 HBO for six months. Didn't really need any equipment, so I'm a happy camper. 

Tony Soprano is now on my radar for Sunday. 

I love the Internet. Thanks to all for sharing!


----------



## 94SupraTT

My HBO for $2 ran out and my Showtime and Encore for free was about to. I called and asked them if they had anything for existing members. I ended up with an upgrade to Total Choice Plus and a credit to my bill of $5. They also redid my HBO for $2/6months and Showtime/Starz/Encore for free.


----------



## rkester

I've dealt with them recently several times and not once did I get any sales pitch for their crappy DVR as a remedy for my tivo issues.

BTW, they no longer have any receivers that currently have the low speed data port for tivo control or so they told me. (they wouldn't lie to a 5 heart 10 year dtv customer would they?)

Ironically I ended up activating a twin reciever and still have their crappy R11 sitting on a speaker unused.


----------



## CessnaDriver

Just hung up with retention, I got HBO for 6 months at $2/month and the HDTV package for $5/month for 6 months.

I was really just wanting HBO for Sopranos. 

It was very easy, just a 5 minute phone call and I got right through on my first try.

Thanks DIRECTV!


----------



## kevostl

Was only offered Showtime free for one month. Guess it is better than nothing!


----------



## fareal

kevostl said:


> Was only offered Showtime free for one month. Guess it is better than nothing!


Don't know about that, nothing is pretty good compared one free month of showtime. I'd call back if I were you and try to get your nothing back


----------



## kuhars5

well I got my replacement DVR yesterday its a r10 my phillips dsr7000 hard drive failed so when I called the retenton center last Friday they gave me a free replacement and they gave me 6 months of showtime HBO for 2.00 and free dvr for 5 months and 10.00 off my bill for 4 months


----------



## Jace5

I called them on weds evening and got a new dvr and a 12 mos credit and a new contract and also told them that I didnt have any plans to get rid of directv when they told me about the commitment contract


----------



## SKDude

Hi, I am new to D* and Tivo. I signed up for D* in January (No DVR) and ordered the DVR4ME in February. A DSR704 arrived 1 week later and I hooked it up no problem. Everybody in the house loves it! I kept the installation because I needed some cable and a coverplate. The installer came on Saturday. I told him he could just drop the stuff off. He liked this. He also had an R15 for me, which I was willing to take for free. I set it up yesterday (which took multiple calls). But I just looked online and I think the R15 has a $1/month leasing fee. 
Its not a lot of money but I am bugged by this. Do you think I have any options? I ordered it (sort of, via the DVR4ME) in February, and when I activated it no one mentioned this fee, only the DVR fee. Previously they were free and you owned it , now I am paying and I don't own it. Thanks.


----------



## Sty

Called DTv yesterday and got HBO for $2/6-months and $5 off for 6-months. I could've gotten Showtime free for 6-months but Showtime sucks. I have been with DTv for 6-years or so.


----------



## kuhars5

anyone know what is the retenton # is


----------



## gshumaker

(800) 824-9081 Customer Retention


----------



## colobbfan

and the other info I've found. My one and only experience with DVR is my R15 that I've had for 3 months. So please accept my thanks for the old timers here who share their knowledge.
I went for the free Starz package. and d* is doing the free hbo, max this weekend so plenty of chances to compare. 
colobbfan 
John


----------



## rkester

So, I am reviewing my DTV bill tonight online and I notice that it's quite a bit more than it should be. I look back, and realize that the free Showtime and Starz are being billed to me from the date I got them for 'free' on 1/14/06. And, there's an additional receiver charge for a receiver that is dead and deactivated on there as well.

My mobile phone hates me, and hangs up on me every call about 7.5-10 minutes into the call. Every time. So, by the time I get a person on the phone, and explain myself, it hangs up. I call back, wait on hold, warn them my mobile will probably hangup, and then re-explain myself. Then it hangs up again. (Im replacing it eventually but Cingular sucks so they refuse to let me do so cheaply until nov but thats another rant)

Frustrating when you are trying to get help to fix a problem.

However, thru the magic of the internet, I can now watch them fixing my account as I sit here. I wait for a few minutes and refresh my recent transactions list and watch the credits hit here and there.

I think its all fixed, I see credits for the Starz/showtime, for the additional receiver.

And they offered me 3 more months free of both.

i'm supposedly a 5 heart customer, yet I dont have a direct # right to a person. I did but last call it was disconnected. Bleh.


----------



## TeSter70

Must be nice I didn't get offered jack sprat! 

Oh wait... if I'd agreed to monthly auto pay on my credit/debit card I could get a DVR for 99 bucks! w00t :down:

And hubby thinks it's no big deal paying the bill late all the time, what a putz!


----------



## viruseater

Do they penalize late paying customers? I mean is that possibly why they didn't offer you anything?

I've been with Dtv for a little while now (august) and I'm still infuriated. I got two DVRs when they had a 100.00 rebate. I never got either rebate, and because of errors in their ridiculous online order process I got double billed $176.50. They now try to tell me they've credited that back to me, however my bill has not reduced a penny.

I am going to call retention I guess. I pay 104.00 per month right now with two DVR and one standard box (no HD). I have that total choice which means I have a bunch of worthless movie channels, a couple decent ones (hbo) then the ones I watch (usually starz/encore).

I'm frustrated.


----------



## newsposter

virus, have you asked for a supervisor and tried (it's hard i know) to ask about this in a calm manner. I found that when i just bypass the peons in a kind way and say that i've dealt with this problem too long i just need a supervisor, no offense, they react pretty well. 

Also try to say things like you hate calling in here all the time, it makes you unhappy and it drives up directvs cost and i'm sure they aren't happy about fielding your calls every month etc. 

may not work but did for me.


----------



## beartrap

As soon as I saw this thread appear back in January, I called to see what I could get for being a good customer for 9+ years. Well, they gave me $5 off my monthly bill for 12 months, 6 months free Showtime and 3 months free Starz.

I just looked at my my most recent statement (dated yesterday, 3/31) online, and the $5 monthly credit has magically been reduced to $3! I'm on hold with D* now, while the issue is being "researched."

No, $2 is not that big a deal, but thought that I would post here to see if anyone else that was given a monthly credit has seen the credit amount reduced. I'll post again with the results of D*'s "research."


----------



## viruseater

newsposter said:


> virus, have you asked for a supervisor and tried (it's hard i know) to ask about this in a calm manner. I found that when i just bypass the peons in a kind way and say that i've dealt with this problem too long i just need a supervisor, no offense, they react pretty well.
> 
> Also try to say things like you hate calling in here all the time, it makes you unhappy and it drives up directvs cost and i'm sure they aren't happy about fielding your calls every month etc.
> 
> may not work but did for me.


I was only 'uncalm' when speaking to billing 

anyway, I'm going to try this week to chat with someone. I bought an HD TV with plans to get an HDDVR but then I saw the prices and decided not to.

However. My career is taking me to a new city in Lousianna and I'll have to maintain a household in two locations. So I am going to have to get DTV there too. I'm not sure if I can do it with one account or if I should open a new one. If I can't get the specials and discounts I'll open a new account. Just not sure the protocol.

EDIT: Hopefully that new job will also teach me how to SPELL Louisiana too


----------



## fareal

beartrap said:


> As soon as I saw this thread appear back in January, I called to see what I could get for being a good customer for 9+ years. Well, they gave me $5 off my monthly bill for 12 months, 6 months free Showtime and 3 months free Starz.
> 
> I just looked at my my most recent statement (dated yesterday, 3/31) online, and the $5 monthly credit has magically been reduced to $3! I'm on hold with D* now, while the issue is being "researched."
> 
> No, $2 is not that big a deal, but thought that I would post here to see if anyone else that was given a monthly credit has seen the credit amount reduced. I'll post again with the results of D*'s "research."


Was it reduced or is that a new credit?

I noticed this month and last month both..
- RCREDIT-05 $-3.00
- Program Cr 6 Mos. $-5.00

I'm not sure what the RCredit is because it wasn't on the first bill when I got these freebies, but I'm not going to call and ask either.


----------



## beartrap

fareal said:



> Was it reduced or is that a new credit?
> 
> I noticed this month and last month both..
> - RCREDIT-05 $-3.00
> - Program Cr 6 Mos. $-5.00
> 
> I'm not sure what the RCredit is because it wasn't on the first bill when I got these freebies, but I'm not going to call and ask either.


On my first two statements after I called to get the freebies, the $5.00 credit was listed thus:

"Programming credit for 12 months -5.00"

On my most recent statement, that was gone and this appeared:

"Courtesy credit: ends 12/2006 -3.00"

D*'s "research" resulted in giving me back the $5.00 "programming credit" for this statement cycle, and keeping the $3.00 "courtesy credit" as well.

Interestingly enough, the price of my programming package (Total choice w/locals) on this most recent statement increased by $3.00; from $41.99 to $44.99. I'm thinking now that the $3.00 "courtesy credit" is meant to negate that price increase, and when that was done it accidently wiped out the $5.00 "programming credit." I don't know. I guess I'll wait and see what happens in a month when I get my next bill.


----------



## fsufan

called and got $20 off my package for 6 months


----------



## gshumaker

fsufan said:


> called and got $20 off my package for 6 months


That's pretty nice  - what package do you have to get $20 off each month??


----------



## newsposter

Tcp


----------



## trixie

I called customer retention last night and received a HD DVR and new HD dish and installation for $133.00 dollars plus a 20 dollar credit for 6 months.


----------



## viruseater

Man I must just have bad luck. Fortunately i did get my rebate. But that's not a discount or perk, that's paying something that was owed to me.

I wasn't offered a free package, a discount or any perks at all. I'm not sure how you guys handle the calls, but I didn't get angry or threaten to leave. Maybe I should have? Heck I don't know. What I do know is I really want an HD Dvr and when I asked about it I was told $499.00 plus the monthly.


----------



## Wolffpack

When I got my deal in December I had been a customer since '97. I'd never gotten any credits for packages or receivers as I always bought them from BB or CC. I've subscribed to TCP, NFLST and MMM for years (MMM was just last year) and I've never been late in payments. I don't know how much any of that has to do with getting a deal, but I got my Hr10 for something like $50 after all was said and done.


----------



## icebergz

I just called and got all of the following: The first thing she look at was how long I've been a customer- since 1998.

$10 discount off my bill for the next 12 months (Total Choice)
Starz free for 3 months
Showtime free for 6 months
HBO $2 a month for the next 6 months

Thanks D*!!!


----------



## scorpus

viruseater said:


> Man I must just have bad luck. Fortunately i did get my rebate. But that's not a discount or perk, that's paying something that was owed to me.
> 
> I wasn't offered a free package, a discount or any perks at all. I'm not sure how you guys handle the calls, but I didn't get angry or threaten to leave. Maybe I should have? Heck I don't know. What I do know is I really want an HD Dvr and when I asked about it I was told $499.00 plus the monthly.


 virus,
I wanted a HD DVR from DTV also. I only became a subcriber early Feb. and got all the free equipment plus free install plus free premiums for 3 mos. I called Cust Retention about a week ago and told them I wanted to upgrade to a DVR since I really miss that feature after switching from Time-Warner cable. He quoted me $499 with a $100 mail-in rebate. I told him that I had neighbors who got one for around $199 (not entirely the truth) and I'd like the same deal extended to me. He told me to hold on and let him check on promos. He came back on the line and offered me $100 instant service credit to my account.....so with the rebate my end cost would be $299 which I thouhght wans't too shabby for only being with them less than two months.

Try this angle and call Customer Rentention back! Good luck to you.
BTW--I'm really enjoying my HD DVR! was installed last Friday!


----------



## or270

scorpus said:


> virus,
> I wanted a HD DVR from DTV also. I only became a subcriber early Feb. and got all the free equipment plus free install plus free premiums for 3 mos. I called Cust Retention about a week ago and told them I wanted to upgrade to a DVR since I really miss that feature after switching from Time-Warner cable. He quoted me $499 with a $100 mail-in rebate. I told him that I had neighbors who got one for around $199 (not entirely the truth) and I'd like the same deal extended to me. He told me to hold on and let him check on promos. He came back on the line and offered me $100 instant service credit to my account.....so with the rebate my end cost would be $299 which I thouhght wans't too shabby for only being with them less than two months.


Watch out, When they do the instant $100.00 it sometimes makes the mail-in rebate invalid.They just give you the rebate instantly upfront..


----------



## raiderguy8

I have been a long time reader of this site and have learned lots of things that have helped me enhance my D*/TiVo experience namely multiswitches, what they do and how to install them yourself. I wanted to pass on my experience with D*this past week.

Last Monday I purchased a HD television and thought the $500 fee for the HD TiVo was a bit steep for me. We already have 2 D* TiVo's and thought that I would be able to live with just a standard H20 receiver with this TV. I was wrong. After a couple of days I realized I was too used to having TiVo and regretted my decision. I remembered reading this thread and thought I would give it a try and see what they might be willing to do. I called this past Friday and spoke to a gentleman named Max who turned out to be extremely professional and helpful. I asked what offers they had for existing members and he asked what in particular I was looking for and I told him I had read that their were some HBO and Showtime offers I had heard about and he then asked if I was interested in some hardware upgrades. I responded that, as a matter of fact, I was interested in an upgrade. I told him about my desire to upgrade to the H10-250 and he said there was a $200 discount he could offer me. Jackpot! As soon as he said that though he immediately said that was for new customers only but if he could put me on hold he would see what he could do. He came back on the line and said he had spoken to his supervisor and checked my account which has been in good standing for 5+ years and would be willing to offer me a $200 credit on my account and would spread the $499 over my next 3 months statements. He checked and there was an available installation appointment the next day from 1 to 5. I asked if I would be getting a TiVo based model or a D* DVR and he said it would be a D* DVR. Oh well, I guess I can't ask for everything right?

The next day the installer shows up and drills a new hole for a jack in the room where there had only been one jack so I can hook up both tuners and then brings in the unit. When he opens up the box I see the remote, that lovely peanut shaped black remote that I have for my other D* TiVo's!!! I asked if the unit was indeed TiVo based and he said yes, that he still had a few that he carried with him. I wanted to jump up and down. 

So in the end I got a $5 a month credit for 6 months, HBO and Showtime for $2 a month for 6 months and a HD TiVo with an immediate $200 credit which I checked and it has already been applied to my account. Now if Best Buy will accept my H20 back on return, I will be extremely happy. Hope this helps anyone else that might be looking for a good deal on an HD TiVo.


----------



## newsposter

Raider that's a great story and I hope that BB takes it back. the only thing disturbing was that the rep didn't know that there is no dtv dvr for HD yet  Maybe he was looking at his supersecret notes and it's on the way soon though. 

You almost must had had a good install inexperience, which is nice to hear on this forum. 

So wanna place a bet how long until you want to upgrade or get another hdtivo?


----------



## Tonedeaf

or270 said:


> Watch out, When they do the instant $100.00 it sometimes makes the mail-in rebate invalid.They just give you the rebate instantly upfront..


In my case, I called to complain that I hadn't received my rebate. It had been 12 weeks since I had mailed it in and the CSR put me on hold, came back and applied $100 credit to my account. 2 weeks later I received $100 check from DirecTV.


----------



## raiderguy8

newsposter said:


> Raider that's a great story and I hope that BB takes it back. the only thing disturbing was that the rep didn't know that there is no dtv dvr for HD yet  Maybe he was looking at his supersecret notes and it's on the way soon though.
> 
> You almost must had had a good install inexperience, which is nice to hear on this forum.
> 
> So wanna place a bet how long until you want to upgrade or get another hdtivo?


Yes, I had a great install experience. Only a single day's wait and he was right on time. I had asked if the installer was needed, and the CSR said that it was. Then I realized that even though I had room on my multiswitch, I didnt have anymore existing cables run to allow me to have connections to all tuners on all 3 TiVo's. So I agreed to have them come out and run another cable while they were there. He was there and gone in less than a half hour probably. Funny, I could've sworn that I had read that there was a D* HD DVR out already. Well I worried for nothing. 

And as far as betting on my next upgrade, I have TiVos on every TV already and I dont plan on buying anymore anytime soon. When the installer found out that we already had 2 TiVos and we were hooking up a 3rd he looked at me and said "How much recording do you guys do"? I just laughed and said it was more for the ability to tape the few HD-only channels and the ability to rewind, pause etc. but that TiVo had spolied me forever.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan

raiderguy8 said:


> So in the end I got a $5 a month credit for 6 months, HBO and Showtime for $2 a month for 6 months and a HD TiVo with an immediate $200 credit which I checked and it has already been applied to my account.


I guess D* isn't as bad as alot of folks on these forums seem to think.


----------



## newsposter

raiderguy8 said:


> And as far as betting on my next upgrade, I have TiVos on every TV already and I dont plan on buying anymore anytime soon. .


nope the dvr is supposed to be 'within the next year' (leaves self lots of space)

As far as on every tv...I had 3 stacked (2 HDtivo and one T60) and all hooked up to my living room tv - with a home made distribution network to the other tvs and my dvd burner. Thank goodness for switchers and multiple inputs (I still owe someone a pic of those stacked tivos now that i think about it). 99.9% of viewing is in the LR and I need the HD space as you noted. I fear that the disconnected sony will just have to sit there until i have time to watch the 1 yrs worth of old stuff I saved on it.


----------



## raiderguy8

newsposter said:


> nope the dvr is supposed to be 'within the next year' (leaves self lots of space)
> 
> As far as on every tv...I had 3 stacked (2 HDtivo and one T60) and all hooked up to my living room tv - with a home made distribution network to the other tvs and my dvd burner. Thank goodness for switchers and multiple inputs (I still owe someone a pic of those stacked tivos now that i think about it). 99.9% of viewing is in the LR and I need the HD space as you noted. I fear that the disconnected sony will just have to sit there until i have time to watch the 1 yrs worth of old stuff I saved on it.


I am really glad you responded describing your setup. I have not returned the H20 non-TiVo receiver yet. It could just be me but I thought that the non-HD channels on D* (not OTA) looked better using the H20 receiver than it does using the H10-250. Does the fact that the H-10-250 doesnt support MPEG4 make non-HD channels not look as good as the H20 makes non-HD channels look? Maybe the H20's tuner is just a better tuner? If the H20 does make it look better I could conceivably keep it and go back and forth.


----------



## Dirac

HDTVsportsfan said:


> I guess D* isn't as bad as alot of folks on these forums seem to think.


You always hear about the "Bad" experiences in these forums. I had one so-so installation, and one GREAT installation. He went through and basically taught me how to do the install, wire fish, everything myself. I've now installed at my last 2 houses. Not sure if I can tackle the AT9 at my new place, but I think I'll give it a shot.

To the OP, make sure that receiver shows up on your account as Owned, not Leased, unless you actually agreed to lease it. DirecTV just came out with a lease-only policy last month for additional receivers, and yours may automatically be a Lease according to their system. Someone else verify this?

EDIT: Horror story: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=295021


----------



## newsposter

raiderguy8 said:


> I am really glad you responded describing your setup. I have not returned the H20 non-TiVo receiver yet. It could just be me but I thought that the non-HD channels on D* (not OTA) looked better using the H20 receiver than it does using the H10-250. Does the fact that the H-10-250 doesnt support MPEG4 make non-HD channels not look as good as the H20 makes non-HD channels look? Maybe the H20's tuner is just a better tuner? If the H20 does make it look better I could conceivably keep it and go back and forth.


I dont know a thing about the H20 PQ, sorry. My gut tells me that dtvs signal should look the same for SD no matter what receiver, at the same resolution, but i definitely dont know the mechanics of these machines that well. I did hear the the H20 OTA is better than the hdtivo, but that's not your question 

These guys write a lot about the H20, i'm sure you can get answers there. Post back when you find out what the story is as i'm curious.

http://www.satelliteguys.us/forumdisplay.php?f=44


----------



## keith2425

Heaven Forbid That Anyone Should Pay The Actual Retail Price For Any Equipment Created For Our Enjoyment!!! I Will Have Everyone Know I Pay Full Price For My Dtv Service And Full Price For My Hd-dvr And I Enjoy My Equipment More Than Anything Else In My Home I HOPE That Makes All Of You That Are Cheating Dtv Out Of Money End Up Broke In The Gutter Someday


----------



## Arcady

Isn't is a pain to type the first letter of every word as a capital letter? How about putting some of that effort into finding the period key instead?


----------



## newsposter

Arcady said:


> Isn't is a pain to type the first letter of every word as a capital letter? How about putting some of that effort into finding the period key instead?


He just came out of the post closet after 7 months of hiding. i dont think you should jump down his throat on just the 4th post. now we prob wont hear from him for another 7 mos.


----------



## scalo

keith2425 said:


> Heaven Forbid That Anyone Should Pay The Actual Retail Price For Any Equipment Created For Our Enjoyment!!! I Will Have Everyone Know I Pay Full Price For My Dtv Service And Full Price For My Hd-dvr And I Enjoy My Equipment More Than Anything Else In My Home I HOPE That Makes All Of You That Are Cheating Dtv Out Of Money End Up Broke In The Gutter Someday


For your information it is not "Cheating Dtv Out Of Money" when you call and ask to take advantage of current member offers that they are more than happy to give us. As for your statement about "Paying Full Price For Your Equipment" I am willing to bet that when you bought your last car you did not pay sticker price for it, so you cheated the the dealer out of money and maybe you will end up broke and in the gutter someday.


----------



## icebergz

keith2425 said:


> Heaven Forbid That Anyone Should Pay The Actual Retail Price For Any Equipment Created For Our Enjoyment!!! I Will Have Everyone Know I Pay Full Price For My Dtv Service And Full Price For My Hd-dvr And I Enjoy My Equipment More Than Anything Else In My Home I HOPE That Makes All Of You That Are Cheating Dtv Out Of Money End Up Broke In The Gutter Someday


Wow. Some people just don't get it, do they? Cheating D*? When D* AGREES to offer us certain pricing, how is that cheating?


----------



## fsufan

gshumaker said:


> That's pretty nice  - what package do you have to get $20 off each month??


I have been with them for 11 years
I get everything
I have been getting the ST for about 9 or 10 years.


----------



## breid

Just called in.

Got all premium movie channels for free for 2 mos.


----------



## Alfer

Been with them for 8 years now and contract expired months ago...month to month now....however with a new HDTV, I'm tempted to go with the Cox cable HD bundle...

I called DTV and asked what was being offered these days..got switched 3 times and finally got retention...

She offered $200 credit toward 2 new 100hr STD DVR's or 1 HDDVR..plus $10 off per month for 1 year on my TV+ package...may have a few months of free Starz thrown in too....I'm going to make my decision next week,,,wish me well....


----------



## cambo357

I havent been with DTV long, about a year and a half, so I really cant expect much. but, I do expect my legit rebates to actully be fulfilled. 
there was a mix up between me buying a new R10 at Xmas time, and then buying a refurb box on the DVR4ME deal. after many weeks, and getting told everything was fine, I was finally told that it was actually denied. a "second tier" CSR looked at it all, and understood the problem. so in lieu of getting the rebate, she credited my account for the $100. though it sucked being told wrong info in the beginning, I was very pleased that at least one of the CSRs had her head on straight and worked it out. 

-Cambo


----------



## grecorj

Nice...just called...TC Premier for free for 2 months...similar to the TC Premier for 1 month free deal floating around, but for 2x as long


----------



## kpurcell

Just callled today and got 6 mos. Showtime free. I also got a $5 discount for 6 months. I also got a discount on NFL Ticket for 41.xx instead of 49.75 per month. Then I asked is Showtime the only one you can get and she said I can also do Starz for 3 months free.

I did not threaten anything. I simply said (exact words). I am calling because I'm a long time customer and I was wondering if you had anything free to offer to long time customers.

Thanks for advice. Didn't have to lie or deceive anyone.


----------



## Boston Fan

kpurcell said:


> Just callled today and got 6 mos. Showtime free. I also got a $5 discount for 6 months. I also got a discount on NFL Ticket for 41.xx instead of 49.75 per month. Then I asked is Showtime the only one you can get and she said I can also do Starz for 3 months free.
> 
> I did not threaten anything. I simply said (exact words). I am calling because I'm a long time customer and I was wondering if you had anything free to offer to long time customers.
> 
> Thanks for advice. Didn't have to lie or deceive anyone.


Double-check on the NFLST deal they offered you. Last year the auto-renew rate was $199 (broken up into 4 payments of $49.75). This year it is $209, but it looks like they will be spreading the payments over *5* payments of $41.80 each, meaning they are still charging you full price.

Hopefully they really did give you a deal on the rate, but I think there's a chance that they weren't entirely forthcoming with the fact that you will be paying for 5 months instead of 4 months.


----------



## poee

I just called and asked what offers they had for existing customers. HBO + Cinemax for the price of 1 premium ($12) for 6 months. That's it.

Well, I guess I can't complain, since it's an extra premium channel for free, but I had higher hopes after reading this thread. Maybe it's because I've only been a customer for 2.5 yrs with only TCPlus + HBO. Maybe it's because I don't buy PPVs. I don't know.


----------



## schell

I called a few days ago and asked what kind of promotions they had for existing customers, they gave me 10$ off for 6 months


----------



## grecorj

Ugh, I feel a little guilty. I double-dipped and got some more goodies after my 2 month TC Premier for $50/month expired last week.

Called today and got:

1. HBO @ $2 for 6 months (I already subscribe to HBO, so this is really a $10/mo discount off my bill for 6 months)

2. Starz! 3 months free

I was actually calling just about Starz!, as my wife thinks they show a good variety of movies (old & new), but got offered HBO discount as well. Was also offered Cinemax 3 mo free if I kept HBO at full price, but I decided to go with the first offer of $10 discount.

Checked my account online and $10 credit and Starz @ $0 had already been added.

It pays to call and just politely inquire about deals for existing customers!


----------



## jackie879

I just called and got Showtime free for 4 months. Again.


----------



## grecorj

Showtime -- free for 3 months.

The best part is that these freebies just roll off at the end of the period, no need to call/go online and cancel.


----------



## disco

Get an R15 DVR* for FREE ($0.00 + $0.00 shipping/handling/installation). Just call 1-800-DIRECTV and mention "DVR4U2" as a promo code.

Or, log on to directv.com and use that code to order it FREE....totally, TOTALLY *FREE*

*notice: the R15 is not a TiVo DVR...I know....for TiVo users, use of the R15 may result in chest pains and frustration. TCF, TiVo Inc., and disco are not responsible for any adverse reactions to using an R15. But hey. It's free.


----------



## MrBill1964

disco said:


> Get an R15 DVR* for FREE ($0.00 + $0.00 shipping/handling/installation). Just call 1-800-DIRECTV and mention "DVR4U2" as a promo code.
> 
> Or, log on to directv.com and use that code to order it FREE....totally, TOTALLY *FREE*
> 
> *notice: the R15 is not a TiVo DVR...I know....for TiVo users, use of the R15 may result in chest pains and frustration. TCF, TiVo Inc., and disco are not responsible for any adverse reactions to using an R15. But hey. It's free.


I took advantage of this deal a couple weeks ago and recieved my R15 totally free. I called today and mentioned the same code and got 6 months of Showtime for free. YMMV.

Bill


----------



## TiVoMoJo

I've been a D* customer since Dec 2003. I called Retention in early Feb 06 because of this thread and got Showtime free for 6 mos and HBO for $2/mo for 6 mos. I ended up not canceling the HBO in time and was charged the full $12 price on my Aug bill, so I called up retention to see if they would take that charge off and cancel HBO. They were happy to credit me $11.xx (prorated) and then I took a shot and asked if they had any deals for existing customers. They offered NFL ST for free if I signed up for TC Premier for 4 months @ $70/mo, plus a $10 credit for 12 mos. So, I'm spending $15 more a month than my basic Total Choice w/locals plus 2 dvrs, but I think that's a pretty good deal. Plus, after I call up and cancel the TC Premier in early Dec, I should still be getting another 8 months of $10 off.


----------



## Shamus375PA

I just called in and got Showtime free for 6 months and she said that in a few months they will have the new HD DVR that recieves locals over the Sat Feed that we will be eligible to get for free (leased). Better than a stick in the eye, I guess.

RLTW!
Aric


----------



## bnm81002

disco said:


> Get an R15 DVR* for FREE ($0.00 + $0.00 shipping/handling/installation). Just call 1-800-DIRECTV and mention "DVR4U2" as a promo code.
> 
> Or, log on to directv.com and use that code to order it FREE....totally, TOTALLY *FREE*
> 
> *notice: the R15 is not a TiVo DVR...I know....for TiVo users, use of the R15 may result in chest pains and frustration. TCF, TiVo Inc., and disco are not responsible for any adverse reactions to using an R15. But hey. It's free.


I am thinking about taking this offer since basically it is a free DVR, I know that the R15 is not a Tivo based DVR but since it's going to be replacing my standard receiver, I figure it has to be better than the standard receiver, at least it can record programs even if I only connect 1 line instead of the 2 lines that is needed,
I have the "Total Choice Premier" package, the DVR service charge is included and since I am replacing the standard receiver, the $4.99 additional receiver remains the same, are there any other extra charges that I will be hit with? is the R15 really that bad of a DVR unit? I know the Tivo based DVR's are better I have 2 Philips units so I'm not comparing the R15 to them but the R15 itself is it worthwhile to upgrade to with this promotion or should I just keep the standard receiver instead? thanks for the help


----------



## goony

bnm81002 said:


> I have the "Total Choice Premier" package, the DVR service charge is included and since I am replacing the standard receiver, the $4.99 additional receiver remains the same, are there any other extra charges that I will be hit with?


Sounds like there should be no surprises.



bnm81002 said:


> is the R15 really that bad of a DVR unit?


Many people that have used the SA Tivos or DTivos can't stand the R15. Sure, it's a matter of personal preference. If you have never used any DVR, you might say the R15 is just fine. Then there is the issue of bugs - at this point, the Tivo-based DVRs have much more 'mature' code (nearly bug-free) but the R15s are still having growing pains. (It seems D* decided to develop & test DVRs the way Dish Network used to  - let the customers find the bugs). Also, the R15 has some un-advertised limits in how many shows can be scheduled to record - these limits don't exist on Tivo units.

To use an analogy: They are both "fruit", but say one is an apple and one is an orange. If you only want fruit- _any fruit_- then either will do. If you're making apple pie and expecting apple pie flavor then you won't like the results using oranges as a substitute.

Many people also hack their DTivos via the Zipper and thus have many of the features of the standalone Tivos plus a few more, thus an R15 (currently) cannot hope to match the features of a hacked DTivo box. Today, I can do multi-room transfers, access my 4 DTivos remotely via the internet to schedule/check recordings... I hardly want to give that functionality up!

Wisdom suggests that you spend some time in the R15 forum at this site: http://www.dbstalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=106 to learn more about the R15, then you can decide if you want one of those or not. Read the 'sticky theads' at the top first.


----------



## bnm81002

disco said:


> Get an R15 DVR* for FREE ($0.00 + $0.00 shipping/handling/installation). Just call 1-800-DIRECTV and mention "DVR4U2" as a promo code.
> 
> Or, log on to directv.com and use that code to order it FREE....totally, TOTALLY *FREE*
> 
> *notice: the R15 is not a TiVo DVR...I know....for TiVo users, use of the R15 may result in chest pains and frustration. TCF, TiVo Inc., and disco are not responsible for any adverse reactions to using an R15. But hey. It's free.


if I take this offer to replace/upgrade my standard receiver(D10) to the free R15 DVR, is it being "leased" or "owned" in my situation in my account? thanks


----------



## scalo

If you get an R15 from D* it will be leased


----------



## Rkkeller

bnm81002 said:


> is the R15 really that bad of a DVR unit?


I have 2 DirecTiVo's and also 2 R-15's (both free thru different offers). If you are not really used to any one user interface (cable DVR, TiVo, etc...) or the other, the R-15 will be easy to learn and use from what I have experienced. Its the people so used to one UI over many years that have all the complaints as its not what they are used to. Its really different than the TiVo UI and some options are called different things. It can be done easily as I was used to the DirecTiVo UI for many many years and learned the R-15 UI with no problem.

To be honest, with the R-15, you ARE going to have some problems. The SL/SP logic is not 100%. It will record your series but ALL the shows, even dups. It is only very accurate on the locals, pay channels and a few others. You can simply deselect the dups from recording or just delete them afterwards as a temp fix. The last update made unstable some of the playback controls and occasionally but not always, they will stop working correctly. The good news :up: is the fix and newest update will be released countrywide this week.

The R-15 works well enough that I already made it my main viewing area DVR, added a 2nd one and depending what this new update fixes/breaks I might even deactivate my DirecTiVos soon.


----------



## bnm81002

Rkkeller said:


> The R-15 works well enough that I already made it my main viewing area DVR, added a 2nd one and depending what this new update fixes/breaks I might even deactivate my DirecTiVos soon.


so what Directivos models do you have?


----------



## Teacher Steve

Hi All,

I called Retention this afternoon and was blown away with what they offered me...

Free HR-10-250 or HR20-700
Free Dish upgrade
Free 4 months HD Package
Free SuperFan if I order ST
Shipping & Handling ($20)

Wow! All this for being a "Valued Subscriber". It only took one call. I've been with D* since 6/2002, but I didn't expect this good of a deal. I had to commit to another two years, but I don't see myself leaving D* anyway. I think I'll order ST...

Teacher Steve

Edit: Called Retention back to order NFL ST...
Free SuperFan
6 mos. Premier Package @ $20 discount
Free upgrade to HR20-700 in Spring 2007 if I get the HR10-250.

Sweet!!!!


----------



## bobgeorge

I tried calling their most recent retention number tonight (800.600.8977) and I was directed to 800.531.5000.

I am an 8-yr DirecTV customer looking for the following:

Upgrade to 5-LNB and appropriate receiver
NFL ST Superfan package
A clear answer as to when DTV will add new HDTV channels, especially NFL Network (which is slated to go 24-7 HD soon) and NESN (New England Sports Network, which already is 24-7 HD)

Which is the current correct retention number?

Thanks,

Bob G


----------



## jasonp5

Retention is giving me nothing...

I got 10 bucks off a month and Showtime and HBO for $2.00 a month total..

HD Tivo/DVR receiver for $299 with free install and then a $100 credit and $5.00 off a month a year...or find my own HD Tivo/DVR receiver and get $100 credit and $5.00 off a month for a year on activation and they would install it and supply new dish....both would give free HD service for 4 months...

Superfan for free with Sunday Ticket purchase...

I took the 10 bucks off and movie channel deal, now going to see if I can find an HD Tivo receiver for less than $299 elsewhere...


----------



## jasonp5

UPDATE!!!

just called back again and talked to someone new...Got an HD DVR (or TIVO - wasnt sure which would arrive) for free (19.99 handling fee) with 4 free months of HD service...Jumped all over that...Install is a little ways out...Oct 6th, but he escalated it with the hope that we could get it in sooner...

Overall I'm pretty happy...got the 10 bucks off a month and the 2 movie channel packages for only 2 bucks and now the free HD DVR w/ install and free HD service...



jasonp5 said:


> Retention is giving me nothing...
> 
> I got 10 bucks off a month and Showtime and HBO for $2.00 a month total..
> 
> HD Tivo/DVR receiver for $299 with free install and then a $100 credit and $5.00 off a month a year...or find my own HD Tivo/DVR receiver and get $100 credit and $5.00 off a month for a year on activation and they would install it and supply new dish....both would give free HD service for 4 months...
> 
> Superfan for free with Sunday Ticket purchase...
> 
> I took the 10 bucks off and movie channel deal, now going to see if I can find an HD Tivo receiver for less than $299 elsewhere...


----------



## whalerfan

bobgeorge said:


> I tried calling their most recent retention number tonight (800.600.8977) and I was directed to 800.531.5000.
> 
> I am an 8-yr DirecTV customer looking for the following:
> 
> Upgrade to 5-LNB and appropriate receiver
> NFL ST Superfan package
> A clear answer as to when DTV will add new HDTV channels, especially NFL Network (which is slated to go 24-7 HD soon) and NESN (New England Sports Network, which already is 24-7 HD)
> 
> Which is the current correct retention number?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Bob G


NESN is already in HD on Directv. However you need to be living in the Boston area to get it. It's available here in Hartford on Comcast but we're outside the spotbeam. Same as YES and SNY.

Check this link: http://www.boston.com/sports/nesn/aboutus/hd/

Dishnetwork has NFL Network in HD.


----------



## Bob_Newhart

disco said:


> Get an R15 DVR* for FREE ($0.00 + $0.00 shipping/handling/installation). Just call 1-800-DIRECTV and mention "DVR4U2" as a promo code.
> 
> Or, log on to directv.com and use that code to order it FREE....totally, TOTALLY *FREE*
> 
> *notice: the R15 is not a TiVo DVR...I know....for TiVo users, use of the R15 may result in chest pains and frustration. TCF, TiVo Inc., and disco are not responsible for any adverse reactions to using an R15. But hey. It's free.


I was going to do this today. Question: The website says this includes free "professional" installation. I just want to swap out an old non-tivo DVR. Will they just ship it to me or will a "tech" have to come out?


----------



## newsposter

historically DTV will not let you install anything they sell. I've only seen self installs for warranty replacements (how that differs from another swapout eludes me) That being said, people on here have signed the papers and let the tech leave after 2 minutes.


----------



## Bob_Newhart

newsposter said:


> historically DTV will not let you install anything they sell. I've only seen self installs for warranty replacements (how that differs from another swapout eludes me) That being said, people on here have signed the papers and let the tech leave after 2 minutes.


What if the unit you want to replace is at another location (such as a beach house)?

Theoretically, I mean.


----------



## purwater

Bob_Newhart said:


> What if the unit you want to replace is at another location (such as a beach house)?
> 
> Theoretically, I mean.


I guess the best route to take for your theory is to pick up the receiver at Best Buy, Wally, etc. It's cheaper to pay the full price for the receiver than to take the risk. In theory anyways.


----------



## newsposter

Bob_Newhart said:


> What if the unit you want to replace is at another location (such as a beach house)?
> 
> Theoretically, I mean.


as I had to sell my beachhouse after the crash of '29, I'll defer to others.

However, My guess is if dtv doesnt know about the beach house (and just thinks the unit is in your den for example), you could switch out units from there to 'wherever' you do want them to come and see. Then you'd be safe.

in theory


----------



## restino

curious as if wether or not D* makes you sign up for a contract if you buy an R10 off ebay, or from Best Buy or CompUSA, etc? DO they figure its an R10 so its older and they don't care?

What about if you bought a new HD unit from any of these stores?

thanks


----------



## willardcpa

Bob_Newhart said:


> What if the unit you want to replace is at another location (such as a beach house)?
> 
> Theoretically, I mean.


Be prepared for the guy when he comes. Have one of your boxes unhooked so that you can plug this one in real fast - the guy will need to call in and get it activated - that's how he documents that he completed the job so he can get paid. I usually meet them at the door and tell em to hand me the box and I will get it plugged in fired up and ready for the call in. And that if they do that I will have em back on the road in 15-20 minutes. The installers love it as they are getting paid a lump sum for the install. If they hesitate a little like "How do I know you know what you are doing - I just show them my array of DTivos and they say OK. I tell em in return for the quick turn around I need some additional hook-up hardware so that I can hook the old box back up. With this approach I have gotten two multiswitches, two three LNB dishes, and several hundred feet of cable, one guy even gave me a handful of compression fittings. They don't balk at the additional items as my current multiswitches are already full to the max, and I tell em that if they want to they can go ahead and install the stuff themselves - or just leave it with me.  
That way you will have the necessary hardware for your theoretical Beach House.


----------



## Booman70

I've bought tivos off ebay and didnt have to sign new contract to install them just swapped my cards into them and call a csr to turn on the new to you receiver


----------



## DVRaholic

Directv Retention number doesnt work anymore, recording now asks for a Pin number


----------



## scottjl

Did anyone get the new retention number?


----------



## or270

scottjl said:


> Did anyone get the new retention number?


Call 1-800-531-5000 when voice prompt ask what you want say "cancel service" or "retention".

I said cancel service and it worked for me on 11-17-06.


----------



## i_be_broke

Thanks for the heads up on the phone number (1-800-531-5000) and their 'tier 1/ tier 2 support' nonsense. I convinced a friend to call (long time customer with no DVR...if you can believe it) to pick up a Hughes unit and see what he could do with customer retention.

Here's what he got (based in large part on the 'July special' mentioned earlier)
$50 instant credit 
$10 off for the next 12 months
Free Showtime for 6 months
$10 off HBO for the next 6 months.

The bill goes up 10.98 per month.

Bottom line...if you do your homework (and are civil when talking with the CSR), good things can happen.


----------



## Omahablues

Yes just trying to get some information before I forward. I currently live in an apartment and have the HR10-250, but want to upgrade to the HR20 and new dish. I believe I have the correct 800 number for retention but would like to know if someone knows any differnt: 1-800-824-9081? Also living in an apartment I am not allowed to drill holes so I currently use flat coax cable jumpers to go under the door. I had a tech over today that was going to upgrade me but said he couln't because of the flat coax jumper. Saying that the frequency woulnd't work with the new Ka/Ku band. I looked online for the manual for the new dish it says any in-line componets need to be 250MHz to 2150MHz but flat coax jumpers are 5MHz to 2250MHz. Anyone know if I get the parts and install it if the frequency/cable issues will be a problem? Thank you for any help.


----------



## Bob Coxner

It's no longer possible to call direct to Retention. You have to call the main number first. If you say "cancel service" you should be directed to Retention, otherwise a front line CSR has to forward the call.


----------



## goony

Omahablues said:


> I looked online for the manual for the new dish it says any in-line componets need to be 250MHz to 2150MHz but flat coax jumpers are 5MHz to 2250MHz.


By the numbers you have posted, the flat coax jumpers meet/exceed the spec required.


----------



## itzme

Has anyone gotten any freebie since the new year? As a mid to high level customer I've gotten some deals and discounts in the past. I'm interested in trying to get HBO, even if its that $10 off offer (so it becomes $2) for 6 months.


----------



## wrp

We have 2 direct-tivos and I was polite to customer service, but they offered nothing. When I mentioned the rebooting problem, the CSR said she could offer a few pennies, calculated by exactly how many minutes we were without service as the tivo was rebooting, and then prorating this against the monthly $80 we pay.


----------



## JimSpence

Were you asking specifically for credit because of the rebooting problems? 

I think that DirecTV still offers other general credits based on your customer status.


----------



## or270

itzme said:


> Has anyone gotten any freebie since the new year? As a mid to high level customer I've gotten some deals and discounts in the past. I'm interested in trying to get HBO, even if its that $10 off offer (so it becomes $2) for 6 months.


The end of November I got free showtime for 6 months and Starz for $2.00 per month for 6 months.


----------



## itzme

Hmmm, good to know, but I don't want Starz, I want Sopranos. Has anyone tried for or gotten the HBO offer since the new year? I'm suspecting they may not offer that anymore.


----------



## 94SupraTT

I got $10 off for a year and 3 months of free Showtime due to their Tivo issues. (I never had them).  

I called for a friend and got him $10 off for a year as well.


----------



## areid1957

I got 6 months showtime last week, no charge!


----------



## itzme

Hmmm, its sounding like HBO might be off limits when it comes to promotions/freebies these days.


----------



## bengalfreak

94SupraTT said:


> I got $10 off for a year and 3 months of free Showtime due to their Tivo issues. (I never had them).


Did you say you had them? And if you did, isn't that just a wee bit dishonest?


----------



## scalo

I have had HBO for $2 a month for almost a year


----------



## 94SupraTT

bengalfreak said:


> Did you say you had them? And if you did, isn't that just a wee bit dishonest?


I've had one reboot on my HD-Tivo. I haven't had multiple reboots.


----------



## GamecockJack

Hi. I have been looking for a code to get the free DVR. Does anyone know if any current active promotions for existing customers? Thanks for the help!!


----------



## verchad

GamecockJack said:


> Hi. I have been looking for a code to get the free DVR. Does anyone know if any current active promotions for existing customers? Thanks for the help!!


If you are no longer under a committment to DTV, you can call and ask about cancelling or just ask for retention. Some people have been able to get hddvr for free many more say they are offered the HDDVR for $99. You'll have to make a 2 yr committment. Also some have been offered the hd service fee waived for 6-12 months when doing this.


----------



## scottt

I called and asked to upgrade to HDTV. They offered:

Free HD DVR (the non-tivo one, sigh)
Free 5 LNB dish and installation
HD package free for 6 months
$10 off bill for 12 months

Works for me!


----------



## Boston Fan

We just had a series of weird billing glitches that took several phone calls to get completely straightened out (each phone call was very pleasant, and each CSR entered detailed notes that helped to ultimately resolve the issue).

After it was finally taken care of this evening, I asked what might be available as compensation for all of the phone calls and time that it took to resolve. I was at first offered the standard "How does 6 months of free Showtime sound?" I asked if their was anything they could do with HBO - they said yes, and gave me $10 off per month for 6 months (making the final cost to me $3/month). 

Sweet - now I won't have to pay for it when the Sopranos starts again in April!


----------



## Green Caesar

Just hung up with DirecTV.

I was able to get *ALL* of the movie packages and the sports package for TWO MONTHS FREE!!


----------



## Boston Fan

Green Caesar said:


> Just hung up with DirecTV.
> 
> I was able to get *ALL* of the movie packages and the sports package for TWO MONTHS FREE!!


Does that mean an upgrade to Premier for those two months, or did they just add the channels into your existing package (Total Choice/Total Choice Plus)?

If they actually upgraded your package, you have likely lost your grandfathered status with those now non-existent packages, and will be required to take one of the new packages (and new pricing structure) when you downgrade from Premier in two months.

You may want to check with them to be sure.


----------



## trainman

Got an e-mail from DirecTV with a link to http://www.directv.com/thanks -- the offer is, in exchange for a 1-year commitment, either $5 off my monthly bill for 12 months, or 6 free months of the Showtime package, or 2 free pay-per-view movie coupons per month for 12 months.


----------



## scalo

I just tried this link and was told I am not eligible for this offer....Anyone else had this message?


----------



## 15968

Yep, I get the same. Not eligible. I'm guessing that if you are currently under a commitment (I still have 10 months on a commitment) that you aren't eligible to do this. Probably just for those that have no commitment.


----------



## tivoboy

Well, just upgraded SIL, and got the following

2yr commit
FREE HD receiver
199$ HD DVR H20, 
FREE 5 lnb dish with install, moved a tivo to a third room, new cable run, second cable run to the HD DVR

FREE HD package for six months
20$ bill for six months.

Paid 19.95$ shipping on zero items.


----------



## Rych6896

I got a new HD directv dvr (h20) for $99 with a $99 credit to my account. The installer failed to show up with a ladder, as I requested wasting a half days work for me and I got an additional $99 credit for my trouble.

2 year commitment


----------



## dbrem26

tivoboy said:


> Well, just upgraded SIL, and got the following
> 
> 2yr commit
> FREE HD receiver
> 199$ HD DVR H20,
> FREE 5 lnb dish with install, moved a tivo to a third room, new cable run, second cable run to the HD DVR
> 
> FREE HD package for six months
> 20$ bill for six months.
> 
> Paid 19.95$ shipping on zero items.


Just checking - I thought H20 was the NON-DVR model. I assume you they actually gave you the HR20?


----------



## tivoboy

the h20, technically the H20-700 is indeed the HD DVR. Got one of them, and an HD receiver.


----------



## gpg

No the H20 is not the hd dvr. The HR20 is.


----------



## Kimberlysckl

scalo said:


> I called D* today at 1-800-824-9081 (retention) just to see what kind of offers they had for existing customers, no threats about leaving of a better deal somewhere else. The gentleman that answered the phone asked how he could help,
> 
> Me: I was checking to see if you had any offers for current customers
> 
> Directv: What would you like?
> 
> Me: What do you have to offer?
> 
> Directv: We have free equipment, money off your bill each month, or premium packages.
> 
> ended up getting $5 a month off my bill for 1 year, HBO $2 a month for 6 months and Showtime Free for 6 months and a new R15 for $14.95. And all I did was ask for it, no lies or empty threats just nice and polite.
> 
> Scott


 Thank you for the information. I called today and was able to get Starz free for 3 months, Showtime free for six months, and a DVR for $33.00. And I too made no threats of leaving just simply ask what they could do for existing customers. However, I did have to talk to several people to get all of this.


----------



## wolflord11

LOL!

Added DVR Service to my now non selling Total Choice Plus Service. Extra $5.99 a Month.

They screwed up the package. Lost locals and had to wait 2 Days for the tech to show up. Turns out the Primary Receiver that was removed was the only one that got Sat 72.5 for Locals. But, the Tech still could not explain why my older receivers got Locals fully, when they can not even get 72.5.

Anyways, after 3 Days of waiting, and half a Day with the Tech, got everything fixed up.

In the End: A FREE R15 Reciever. Free Double Cable Run to 4 Receivers, installed. FREE HBO and Showtime for 6 Months.


----------



## gwade

So I finally got fed up with my R10, and frankly I don't want the hassle of going to Ebay, so I called and asked them what they would do to "entice" me to switch to their DVR which I was not thrilled with. After a few "what else do you got" rounds, I ended up with:

HR20 $199
6 months of $20 credit per month
No shipping charge
Free "installation" (I already have an AT9 and H20 so I just need some more cable runs).

I guess I'm happy with a net $80 bucks for the HR20. In about a year from now, I'm going to need a second HR20 so hopefully there will be some new wheeling and dealing by then.


----------



## Delaware Colt

trainman said:


> Got an e-mail from DirecTV with a link to http://www.directv.com/thanks -- the offer is, in exchange for a 1-year commitment, either $5 off my monthly bill for 12 months, or 6 free months of the Showtime package, or 2 free pay-per-view movie coupons per month for 12 months.


I received the free PPV coupons today regarding the above offer. I received 12 individual free PPV coupons (max $3.99 each) that require Account #, Movie Watched, Name, Home Phone, signature and a $.39 stamp to mail back to them.  I assume they will send another 12 coupons in 6 months. All the coupons expire 6/30/07. There's nothing on the coupons about only using 2 a month....I guess you could order 12 movies today and submit all the coupons at one time. Also, you could probably pull up your old bills and submit those movies as well.


----------



## TubaMan-Z

Called the number, made it clear that I wasn't planning on switching.

I was offered HBO and Cinemax for $13/month - no thanks
I was offered Starz and Showtime free for 3 months - yes please
I was offered a 100 hr DVR (non-TiVo) for free - no thanks, I have 3 DirecTiVos, 2 of which already have more than 100 hours.
I was offered a $100 donation to the school of my choice and a choice of an iPod Shuffle, portable DVD player, or $50 Best Buy card for another 1 year commitment. I passed since my current commitment doesn't expire until Sept 2007 and I really didn't want it going out to 2008.

I was really hoping for the $5 off/month - but it wasn't offered.

Oh well, now to see what will be on channels 520-550 for the next 3 months....


----------



## MikeMar

I called, said cancel service, then complained about the price increase.

Said what can I get to compensate for this?

....

$5 off for 6 months.
Thank you, good bye


----------



## jstack

MikeMar said:


> I called, said cancel service, then complained about the price increase.
> 
> Said what can I get to compensate for this?
> 
> ....
> 
> $5 off for 6 months.
> Thank you, good bye


That's exactly what they offered me. I'm done with them when the discount expires. I've been a customer for 2 years and 1 month and I have been through 3 price increases for a total of $9 with their base total choice package. An 18% increase in barely two years is ridiculous.


----------



## MikeMar

jstack said:


> That's exactly what they offered me. I'm done with them when the discount expires. I've been a customer for 2 years and 1 month and I have been through 3 price increases for a total of $9 with their base total choice package. An 18% increase in barely two years is ridiculous.


Eventually when we can get FIOS, we will drop D*, but until then, just have to call up every so often and complain


----------



## Boston Fan

jstack said:


> That's exactly what they offered me. I'm done with them when the discount expires. I've been a customer for 2 years and 1 month and I have been through 3 price increases for a total of $9 with their base total choice package. An 18% increase in barely two years is ridiculous.


Not sure what the alternatives are like where you live, but the cable cos. out this way have been far outpacing the D* increases. Not to mention the prices that they want to charge for their dual tuner DVRs each month. Plus the hefty price difference to get their 'digital tier'.

Our monthly bill would almost double to get equivalent service from them.


----------



## wolflord11

In our Area I cannot really complain about Directv. To get the setup we have with the Cable company here would cost nearly double each Month on what we are paying now.

That and the fact Customer Service with the local Cable Company is terrible. When we last had Cable, about 2 Years back, we lost it for a Week. It took the tech a Week to come out and fix the problems. We got no refund, no extras, nothing but a sorry!


----------



## Vuce

I can't complain either. I have 5 D* Tivos in my house. I have priced out the same equipment with my cable company (Comcast) and they KILL you with the DVR fees. For the same setup I'd be paying $70 to $80 MORE per month. I currently pay about $75 to $80 per month.


----------



## Boston Fan

Vuce said:


> I can't complain either. I have 5 D* Tivos in my house. I have priced out the same equipment with my cable company (Comcast) and they KILL you with the DVR fees. For the same setup I'd be paying $70 to $80 MORE per month. I currently pay about $75 to $80 per month.


Our local cable companies charge 12.95 for each DVR. The price for their base package is only for analog - another $20 per month for digital!


----------



## steelcurtain

I just called them to complain about the price increase. Got $10/month discount for 12 months. That'll more than pay for my HBO subscription while The Sopranos is on.


----------



## MikeMar

steelcurtain said:


> I just called them to complain about the price increase. Got $10/month discount for 12 months. That'll more than pay for my HBO subscription while The Sopranos is on.


wow that's a sweet deal!


----------



## tivoboy

So,

I was hoping to just transfer my services to the NEW house, but DTV said today, that they wouldnt authorize the install of my H10-250, that they could not confirm a 3LNB, nor a 5LNB unless I surrendered my H10-250 and went with a H20-700. Anyone have that experience?

What I decided to go with was

Instead of the 1 YR commit for Movers Advantage, I did

2YR commit (300$ out charge)
All six lines brought in from the SAT, NEW 5LNB sat.
FREE H20-700 added to the order, NO CHARGE.

Install in three days.


----------



## cramer

tivoboy said:


> DTV said today, that they wouldn't authorize the install of my HR10-250, that they could not confirm a 3LNB, nor a 5LNB unless I surrendered my HR10-250 and went with a HR20-700. Anyone have that experience?


(btw, it's HR10 and HR20) Well that's insane. I'd tell them to shove it and move everything myself. Man, somebody really hates Tivo for some reason. Of course, they could also be trying a run around to get your owned hardware to be "upgraded" to leased hardware.

Your best option would be to call back until you get someone more agreable. I don't see why they would force you to an HR20. That would require an AU9 dish; it'll take a qualified installer at least an hour to mount and aim properly. The HR10 needs a ($39) 3LNB dish -- install time ~10min.


----------



## tivoboy

cramer said:


> "(btw, it's HR10 and HR20)" can I get a WHAA?
> 
> Well that's insane. I'd tell them to shove it and move everything myself. Man, somebody really hates Tivo for some reason. Of course, they could also be trying a run around to get your owned hardware to be "upgraded" to leased hardware.
> 
> Your best option would be to call back until you get someone more agreable. I don't see why they would force you to an HR20. That would require an AU9 dish; it'll take a qualified installer at least an hour to mount and aim properly. The HR10 needs a ($39) 3LNB dish -- install time ~10min.


 I did have a 5lnb done about a month ago for a friend, took the guy 10 min on the roof. I figured for the free HD 20, plus the full install, it was an okay deal?


----------



## lllplus2

The jerks at directv recently traded in our owned r15 with a different r15 that they said we owned. (The new one was worst than the old one.) That was until we got our next bill. We called up and disputed the lease and were told we outta luck, we were stuck with the lease and couldn't get our old r15 back. We'll see who is outta luck once my state attorney general contacts them. With cable prices the way they are most of us are stuck with them. I all for small government but we need some regulation from the feds and more competition.


----------



## goony

lllplus2 said:


> We'll see who is outta luck once my state attorney general contacts them.


Sic'em *lllplus2* - let us know what happens.


----------



## askewed

I called today and sited partial recordings, missed recordings and my general disgust for parting ways with TiVo. I got two freebies (one for each HD TiVo). $2 HBO for six months and free Showtime for three months. I also asked her to send over 9 DirecTV employes and the script for last nights Survivor so they could act it out for me. 

I told her if they don't re-couple with TiVo before these HD TiVos die I'll be FIOS bound.


----------



## FavreJL04

I called last night to order Playboy actually. While I was on the phone I told the CSR that I heard there were people online getting "deals" on programming and asked if there were any promos going on. He looked over my account and offered me 3 months free of Starz and either 6 months of HBO for 3 bucks/month or Sportspack for 2 bucks/month. He would have given me the HBO and Sportspack together but the computer wouldn't allow that. I picked the Starz and Sportspack.

I didn't even have to try to "dig" for deals. He was willing to offer them without me suggesting anything. I didn't call expecting to get something for nothing and would have been okay by them if they didn't have any offers. It is just cool that they throw out deals to take the bite out of price increases.


----------



## wolflord11

Its amazing what you can get nowdays with just a simple phonecall


----------



## anonymuse

Looks like its time to make a nice polite phonecall soon.


----------



## willardcpa

wolflord11 said:


> Its amazing what you can get nowdays with just a simple phonecall


  You got Heidi Fleiss's phone number???


----------



## wolflord11

willardcpa said:


> You got Heidi Fleiss's phone number???


I only wish I did...lmfao


----------



## joellyn

I called tonight and had the choice of $10 off a month for 6 months on any movie channel. I picked HBO since Sopranos is on right now. That should last me at least through Sopranos and Big Love.


----------



## misohonei

I called last night and specifically said I wanted to watch The Sopranos. Asked for 10.00 off for 6 months. As in the past, not a problem.


----------



## DVC California

Got an email lfrom D* last week that offered free Showtime and Starz for 3 months and 3 free PPV. Called retention and also added $10 off HBO for 6 months.


----------



## anonymuse

From another post for those who subscribe to this thread:



> Hi All,
> 
> Free Starz weekend from April 19 through 22. Set your recorders now...
> 
> good luck,
> mark


----------



## antne1

See this thread:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=348887


----------



## PrimeRisk

cramer said:


> (btw, it's HR10 and HR20) Well that's insane. I'd tell them to shove it and move everything myself. Man, somebody really hates Tivo for some reason. Of course, they could also be trying a run around to get your owned hardware to be "upgraded" to leased hardware.


D* is on a real bend to get rid of the HR10-250s. They all but refused to cough up an HR20 unless I surrendered my HD TiVo. Customer service even said I couldn't have a HR10-250 and HR20 on the same dish...that they would conflict. That's when I said I needed to talk to Customer Retention. Good attitude, bad attitude, cooperative, non-cooperative... I can deal with any of that, but lying really pisses me off. Even Customer Retention didn't want to deal with me unless I gave them the HR10-250. I just told them that I paid $1000 for the box and I wouldn't give it too them for free. Unless they were willing to give me a reasonable offer to buy the hardware back, I was keeping it. They tried to say that they were "giving" me the HR20, but I said that the difference between leasing and owning was pretty clear. It'll be a cold day in he!! before I pay D* an upfront fee to lease their equipment.

End result:

Kept the HR10-250
Free HR-20
New 5-LNB Dish
2nd 4x8 Multi Switch
Free Install
-$20 per month for 6 months
Free HD Package for 3 months
2 Year commitment

Final analysis:
The HR-20 is still a buggy POS.


----------



## Vuce

I essentially got the same deal as you Prime Risk. I was telling D* that I OWN my HR10-250and they would not be taking it. And I was also pi$$ed that about 3 years after getting that box it would be obsolete when it comes to HD offerings on the dish. Eventually I got a similar package to what you got. My free HR20 is being installed with the new dish on Wednesday. I was saying the same thing to them - "You want me to pay you $200 for the equipment and then lease it?" I already have one HR20 and don't like it as much as the HR10-250 but it sounds like I have to use thje HR20 eventually.


----------



## 94SupraTT

Every few months I call to see what D* will do to retain me. So, I mentioned E* and that they were trying to get me to switch, etc, etc. They are giving me $10/month for 12 months and my DVR service for free for 6months. My free Showtime for 3 months just ran out. They offered Starz for free, I declined. I told them I really don't watch movies on TV because I use Netflix. They saw I had 2 HD DVRs and went on a rant about 100 HD channels by this summer. I balked and let them know I will believe it when I see it, I referenced their commercials last spring that had the TVs rolling over to windows to get "HD", which they failed to mention that they were locals which most people can get via OTA. Anyways sorry for the rant. lol 



-sidenote....I asked if the $10/month I received in Jan showed and they said no. Strange.


----------



## jayerndl

Can you get any freebies/discounts without signing up for a new 2 year commitment? I have been a customer for over 5 years and am currently not under any commitment. BTW what is the penalty for cancelling your service during the the 2 year commitment? I currently have a HR10-250 and (2) SD Dtivos. I'm thinking that I might go to Comcast using either an S3 or the Tivo software on their DVR depending on the circumstances. Thanks.

Jay


----------



## or270

Can you get any freebies/discounts without signing up for a new 2 year commitment? 
Yes

what is the penalty for canceling your service during the the 2 year commitment?
12.50 month per remaining.


----------



## grecorj

Called & asked about programming offers.

Got another 6months of Showtime free.

I've had Showtime for like 18 of the last 24 months free. 

Does anyone know when Weeds is coming back?


----------



## bv1187

It'll be a cold day in he!! before I pay D* an upfront fee to lease their equipment

I here ya.........even the cellular phone companies give you a phone for your two year commitment.


----------



## verchad

Maybe they can afford to start giving away the HD-DVR units?

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20070509/ap_on_bi_ge/earns_directv

http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20070509/bs_nm/directv_results_dc

As much as I'd like to upgrade, I just bring myself to "buy" leased equipment.


----------



## PrimeRisk

verchad said:


> Maybe they can afford to start giving away the HD-DVR units?
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20070509/ap_on_bi_ge/earns_directv
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20070509/bs_nm/directv_results_dc
> 
> As much as I'd like to upgrade, I just bring myself to "buy" leased equipment.


I'm not going to pay an upfront cost to lease their equipment either. I got a HR20-700 (HD-DVR) from D* for free by being a good customer and asking nicely.

If you're not in a contract and are a good customer you have a good chance of getting a free HR20-700.

What is a good customer though? That's not too easy of a thing to define unless you work for D* and make the rules for customer retention. There are some things I've picked up over the years.

Good customers pay their bill on time (always) and do some of the following :

Have more than the basic package
Subscribe to NST/Center Ice/NBA
Subscribe to Movie/Premium channels
Regularly buy PPVs
Have multiple receivers
Tell your friends to buy DTV
Currently subscribe to HD packages

D* survives on profits, and if you are a good source of profit, they'll bend over backwards to keep you happy and the dough rolling in. They make more money off of the extra services they sell you than the basic package. Just like the comedy club that lets you in the door for a $5 cover, they make it up on the drinks.

If you think you're a good customer, call and tell them that you're a good customer and ask them what they can do for a deal. I don't think you should have to pay them to rent a piece of equipment from them so you can pay them more for service. If you nicely bring this point up to the CSR, they get it too.

Don't let anyone tell you they won't provide free HR20-700s, they do.


----------



## Sir_Q

24 FREE Pay Per View Movies
2 movies a month for 1 year 
TOTAL
VALUE
$96

or 

Get 3 for FREE: 3 free months of SHOWTIME UNLIMITED® and Starz® Super Pack, plus 3 PPV movies 
TOTAL
VALUE
$81

SELECT OFFER

Programming commitment required. Customers must be in "good standing" as determined by DIRECTV in its sole discretion. These offers are not transferable.


----------



## shadowplay

Sir_Q said:


> 24 FREE Pay Per View Movies
> 2 movies a month for 1 year
> TOTAL
> VALUE
> $96


I just got the above offer emailed as well...too bad I'll be moving soon and I'm not sure if D* will be available at my still undetermined place....


----------



## RonA

Sir_Q said:


> 24 FREE Pay Per View Movies
> 2 movies a month for 1 year
> TOTAL
> VALUE
> $96
> 
> or
> 
> Get 3 for FREE: 3 free months of SHOWTIME UNLIMITED® and Starz® Super Pack, plus 3 PPV movies
> TOTAL
> VALUE
> $81
> 
> Was looking into the 24 FREE pay Per View Movies details:
> 
> Limited time offer. Offer is non-transferable and for select customers only. With the acceptance of this offer you agree to maintain and pay 12 consecutive months (24 consecutive months for advanced receivers) of any DIRECTV programming package ($29.99/mo. or above) or qualifying international services bundle.
> 
> Is this a 1 or 2 year commitment? What does (24 consecutive months for advanced receivers) mean?
> 
> Has anyone gotten this deal?
> 
> Ron


----------



## shadowplay

RonA said:


> Sir_Q said:
> 
> 
> 
> 24 FREE Pay Per View Movies
> Was looking into the 24 FREE pay Per View Movies details:
> 
> Limited time offer. Offer is non-transferable and for select customers only. With the acceptance of this offer you agree to maintain and pay 12 consecutive months (24 consecutive months for advanced receivers) of any DIRECTV programming package ($29.99/mo. or above) or qualifying international services bundle.
> 
> Is this a 1 or 2 year commitment? What does (24 consecutive months for advanced receivers) mean?
> 
> Has anyone gotten this deal?
> 
> Ron
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see the 24 month part in my offer:
> 
> _
> Terms and Conditions:
> With acceptance of this offer you agree to maintain and pay 12 consecutive months of any DIRECTV programming package ($29.99/mo. or above) or qualifying international services bundle. IF YOU FAIL TO MAINTAIN YOUR PROGRAMMING COMMITMENT FOR ONE YEAR, DIRECTV MAY CHARGE YOU A PRORATED FEE OF UP TO $150. In certain markets, programming and pricing may vary. May not be combined with any other offer.
> 
> 1 YEAR FREE PPV (Value $96) REDEMPTION OFFER:
> Upon Activation, customer will be mailed 12 PPV coupons and another 12 PPV coupons on their six month anniversary, two of which can be used each month for a $3.99 bill credit. Additional restrictions apply. See terms printed on the coupons.
> 
> Hardware and programming available separately. Programming, pricing, terms and conditions subject to change. Pricing residential. DIRECTV services not provided outside the U.S. Offer available only to current DIRECTV customers with an account in "good standing," as determined by DIRECTV in its sole discretion. Receipt of DIRECTV programming is subject to the terms of the DIRECTV Customer Agreement; copy provided at directv.com/legal and in your first bill.
> 
> ©2007 DIRECTV, Inc. DIRECTV, the Cyclone Design logo and THERE'S GOOD TV, THERE'S BETTER TV, AND THEN THERE'S DIRECTV are trademarks of DIRECTV, Inc. All other trademarks and service marks are the property of their respective owners._
Click to expand...


----------



## RonA

shadowplay said:


> RonA said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see the 24 month part in my offer:
> 
> _
> Terms and Conditions:
> With acceptance of this offer you agree to maintain and pay 12 consecutive months of any DIRECTV programming package ($29.99/mo. or above) or qualifying international services bundle. IF YOU FAIL TO MAINTAIN YOUR PROGRAMMING COMMITMENT FOR ONE YEAR, DIRECTV MAY CHARGE YOU A PRORATED FEE OF UP TO $150. In certain markets, programming and pricing may vary. May not be combined with any other offer.
> 
> 1 YEAR FREE PPV (Value $96) REDEMPTION OFFER:
> Upon Activation, customer will be mailed 12 PPV coupons and another 12 PPV coupons on their six month anniversary, two of which can be used each month for a $3.99 bill credit. Additional restrictions apply. See terms printed on the coupons.
> 
> Hardware and programming available separately. Programming, pricing, terms and conditions subject to change. Pricing residential. DIRECTV services not provided outside the U.S. Offer available only to current DIRECTV customers with an account in "good standing," as determined by DIRECTV in its sole discretion. Receipt of DIRECTV programming is subject to the terms of the DIRECTV Customer Agreement; copy provided at directv.com/legal and in your first bill.
> 
> ©2007 DIRECTV, Inc. DIRECTV, the Cyclone Design logo and THERE'S GOOD TV, THERE'S BETTER TV, AND THEN THERE'S DIRECTV are trademarks of DIRECTV, Inc. All other trademarks and service marks are the property of their respective owners._
> 
> 
> 
> It shows it on mine in the 1st offer; 24 FREE pay Per View Movies but not in the 2nd offer; Get 3 for FREE: 3 free months of SHOWTIME UNLIMITED® and Starz® Super Pack, plus 3 PPV movies.[/SIZE]
Click to expand...


----------



## ryanflan

So I moved from a place with roommates we had 4 receievers on the account to a new place where I only need 2. Have been a good customer for the past 3 years. Thing is, I now need a HD DVR. 

Looked online, called them for details ... I called them cold, the first offer was:
47.95 Total Choice - minus $5/mo. x 6 mo
8.99/mo HD Service - free x 1 yr
4.99/mo extra box fee
and ... $199 for HD-D*Tivo. I pointed out that I was an existing customer in good standing and that a new customer could get that same deal ... didn't bite.

So then I read this board ... got pissed when I remembered that they are only leasing boxes to us now .... called back and was told by a new CSR that they could go down to $100 for the box + a non-negotiable $19.95 S&H. 

The best I can figure this would work out as a wash over a year with the included HD and $30 off the bill ... but I still feel like this is not as good of a deal as some of what you guys were able to pull.

What are you guys saying to get a free HR20? Did you have to use the HD DirecTivo you already has as leverage?

Haven't done anything yet ... any suggestions?

-Ryan


----------



## Bob Coxner

ryanflan said:


> So I moved from a place with roommates we had 4 receievers on the account to a new place where I only need 2. Have been a good customer for the past 3 years. Thing is, I now need a HD DVR.
> 
> Looked online, called them for details ... I called them cold, the first offer was:
> 47.95 Total Choice - minus $5/mo. x 6 mo
> 8.99/mo HD Service - free x 1 yr
> 4.99/mo extra box fee
> and ... $199 for HD-D*Tivo. I pointed out that I was an existing customer in good standing and that a new customer could get that same deal ... didn't bite.
> 
> So then I read this board ... got pissed when I remembered that they are only leasing boxes to us now .... called back and was told by a new CSR that they could go down to $100 for the box + a non-negotiable $19.95 S&H.
> 
> The best I can figure this would work out as a wash over a year with the included HD and $30 off the bill ... but I still feel like this is not as good of a deal as some of what you guys were able to pull.
> 
> What are you guys saying to get a free HR20? Did you have to use the HD DirecTivo you already has as leverage?
> 
> Haven't done anything yet ... any suggestions?
> 
> -Ryan


 Since the HR20 isn't a Tivo you're in the wrong spot. Here is where you can find your answer: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=62089


----------



## runtothedaylight

TrippM said:


> Just to add a little background information on my situation. After reading on this forum about the freebies being given out to other DTV customers, I called retention to see if I could get any deals or hardware. The results were not satisfactory, in fact I was very unhappy with the response. I continued a dialogue with various CSR's and account specialist's via email and the phone as I explored my options with Dish and Comcast. My best alternative looked to be Dish and I was getting ready to sign up when I read about the $14.95 Tivo here and ordered one. The best offer DTV had offered was a free Tivo but $99 for installation. About 10 minutes after I placed my order another account specialist called. This guy sounded a little more knowledgeable and was able to make me an offer of a Tivo for $14.95 and a new receiver to replace another unit that is starting to act up and this is supposed to include "installation" but that is a non issue. I told the rep about the order I had placed and asked if I would get two Tivos but was told only one rebate per year. He cancelled my online order and placed a new one along with the receiver order. I asked if it was the same Tivo in the offer and he told me it would actually be a 80 hour unit and that I would have to commit to a 2 year agreement. I figured what the hell, ok. He scheduled an installer for Friday 2/3. I'll fish a line through an inside wall so the installer can run out some coax for the second tuner.
> I was surprised to see the Hughes 40 hr unit arrive today so I'm thinking that I should only be bound by the online agreement and not have to commit to 2 more years. The new receiver must be coming with the installer on Friday.


We all want more - are you happy with DirecTV? I am and I would be satisfied, but we all have a little cognitive dissonance after a commitment. So I don't blame you too much.


----------



## tivotrent

Hmm the retention number now asks for a PIN - no pin looks like you get routed to the general queue


----------



## itzme

Has anyone had any luck recently getting an HD package for free for 3 or 6 months? Without an "upgrade" to HR20?


----------



## schell

I called to tell them I have have been a customer for over ten years, are there any specials, or deals, I am eligible for, they gave me 18$ a month off for one year ,I a call every time my deal expires, usually I get 10$ off for 6 months


----------



## innocentfreak

I figure I will save and push for free upgrades to the Tivo unless they turn out be for sale only.


----------

